#ubuntu-arm 2009-03-30
<lool> Excellent http://fl0rian.wordpress.com/2009/03/29/a-smart-beaglebrick/
<ogra> lool, cute !
<lool> ogra: Hey you know that exec -s issue?
<lool> ogra: It was really what I suspected
<ogra> ??
<lool> That config for ramdisk size was too small, even after bumping it
<lool> By 72192 bytes!
<ogra> so you have solved the need for -s ?
<lool> ogra: Not 100% confirmed, but I found the bug which caused the error message during RAMDISK unpacking
<lool> (the ENOSPC)
<ogra> ah
<ogra> i still think that redboot is in our way
<lool> In fact I had solved it when I asked for bumping that config, but we didn't bump it enough for the cheer size of our initrds
<lool> I don't think redboot matters
<lool> You can load an initrd without -r/-s
<ogra> with the patched redboot ?
<lool> No; with kernel cmdline args
<ogra> i thought with our version it was mandatory
<lool> But I prefer using ATAG personally, more elegant IMO
<ogra> indeed
<lool> It's mandatory for the ATAG ramdisk thingy to be passed; but you can also tell the kernel "BTW there's an initrd at this random addres"
<ogra> hmm
<lool> Anyway, I prefer encoding this in the redboot bootscript's commands rather than the cmdline; the former doesn't require encoding the size of RAM or the addresses
<lool> (physicaladdresses)
<ogra> yup
<strk> does anyone have any idea why htons should return 'unsigned int' in ubuntu-arm ?
<strk> ref: https://savannah.gnu.org/bugs/index.php?26051
<suihkulokki> strk: #include <arpa/inet.h>
<suihkulokki> perhaps you'r missing that?
<strk> I tried that, didn't help
<suihkulokki> http://paste.debian.net/31967/
<strk> g++ mentioned "unsigned int", btw
<strk> which isn't what the compiler thinks an undefined function returns, right ?
<strk> that'd be 'int'
<strk> maybe is a jaunty-specific bug
<strk> g++ complains on reinterpret_cast: error: invalid cast from type 'unsigned int' to type 'uint16_t'
<strk> oh-ha
<strk> http://rafb.net/p/JeNuNd73.html
<strk> test.cpp:7: error: invalid cast from type 'uint16_t' to type 'uint16_t' (!!!!)
<suihkulokki> haha
<suihkulokki> I'm happy I don't deal with c++ usually
<strk> found it !
<strk> it's -O2 !!!
<strk> g++ (Ubuntu 4.3.2-2ubuntu11) 4.3.3 20090111 (prerelease)
<strk> -O2 makes that short into an int
<strk> remains a short with g++ (Ubuntu 4.3.2-1ubuntu12) 4.3.2
<Martyn> re
#ubuntu-arm 2009-03-31
<LiraNuna> hello! congratulations on ubuntu on N8xx!
<lool> Well it wasn't really us
<LiraNuna> I know - but still a step forward
<lool> Eh
<lool> I wish we'd have some time to provide OMAP2 kernels
<Stskeeps> morning persia
<persia> Stskeeps, Good morning.
<lool> ogra: So we need to fix this fis data
<lool> ogra: You have to test everything yourself; fis or fconfig provide *no* safety net (which is another reason they are a bit suckish)
<lool> ogra: Also, you should pick larger partitions; I can tell you which values I used
<lool>          RedBoot: addr = 0x00000000, size = 0x00040000, entry = 0x00000000, length = 0x00000000, cksum = 0x00000000
<lool>   RedBoot config: addr = 0x0005f000, size = 0x00001000, entry = 0x00000000, length = 0x00000000, cksum = 0x00000000
<lool>    FIS directory: addr = 0x00040000, size = 0x0001f000, entry = 0x00000000, length = 0x00000000, cksum = 0x00000000
<lool>           kernel: addr = 0x00060000, size = 0x00400000, entry = 0x00100000, length = 0x001dbdf0, cksum = 0x3defe9b2
<lool>           initrd: addr = 0x00460000, size = 0x00940000, entry = 0xffffffff, length = 0x00940000, cksum = 0xd256cea1
<lool> ogra: ^
<ogra> fis -d $IMAGENAME -o 0x40000 -s 0x1F000 create "kernel" -f 0x60000 -l 0x500000 -r 0x100000 -e 0x100000 -c $KERNEL
<ogra> fis -d $IMAGENAME -o 0x40000 -s 0x1F000 create "initramfs" -f 0x560000 -l 0x940000 -r 0x1000000 -e 0x1000000 -c $INITRAMFS
<lool> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 3913573 Mar 31 14:07 initrd.img-2.6.28-11-imx51
<lool> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1949168 Mar 31 14:05 vmlinuz-2.6.28-11-imx51
<ogra> http://paste.ubuntu.com/141537/
<lool> ogra: Actually you miss the load addresses from the above dump
<ogra> do i?
 * ogra checks
<lool> ogra: Yes, the same data which I miss for ramdisk load address in flash kernel ;)
<ogra> ah, well, might be because i copied your code :)
<lool> ogra: Do you know about the fis list -d switch?
<ogra> ogra@osiris:/var/build/babbage/images$ sudo fis -d /dev/mmcblk0 -o 0x40000 list
<ogra> [sudo] password for ogra:
<ogra>          RedBoot: addr = 0x00000000, size = 0x00040000, entry = 0x00000000, length = 0x00029f2c, cksum = 0x2f2287ac
<ogra>    FIS directory: addr = 0x00040000, size = 0x0001f000, entry = 0x00000000, length = 0x00000000, cksum = 0x00000000
<ogra>   RedBoot config: addr = 0x0005f000, size = 0x00001000, entry = 0x00000000, length = 0x00000000, cksum = 0x00000000
<ogra>           kernel: addr = 0x00060000, size = 0x00500000, entry = 0x00100000, length = 0x001dea50, cksum = 0xdb979b00
<ogra>        initramfs: addr = 0x00560000, size = 0x002e0000, entry = 0x01000000, length = 0x00452133, cksum = 0x1d051f73
<ogra> that one you mean ?
<ogra> sure i do
<lool> http://paste.ubuntu.com/141560/
<lool> What you miss is the "Mem addr" data
<ogra> addr ??
<lool> flash addr is addr, length is size, datalen is length, entry point is entry
<ogra> i dont see a difference between -d and without .d
<ogra> *-d
<lool> ogra: length versus data length
<lool> ogra: length is the size of the partition, data length is the size of the used data within
<ogra> OOOH!!
<ogra> hmm
<lool> We're padding the initramfs which is why data length == length
<ogra> ogra@osiris:/var/build/babbage/images$ sudo fis -d /dev/mmcblk0 -o 0x40000 list -d
<ogra> Extra arguments after 'list'
<lool> == size
<lool> ogra: It's only in redboot
<ogra> sad that it doesnt work here
<ogra> yeah
<lool> ogra: That's why I was saying it needs patching
<ogra> right, but not critical atm
<lool> ogra: dev="/dev/mmcblk0" => in theory you could get that from find_fs /, but not sure it's worth the risk
<ogra> nah
<ogra> if we support different bootmedia it will make sense
<lool> ogra: To retrieve the config offset, you could copy my fis_info() from flash-kernel
<ogra> fis -d /dev/mmcblk0 -o 0x40000 list| sed -n '/config:/s/^.*addr = \(.*\), size = \(.*\), entry.*$/\1 \2/p'
<ogra> its already in my code
<lool> It's not the same at all
<ogra> just cut off the vals i dont need
<lool> You're using .* instead of 0x([0-9a-f]{8})
<ogra> because i'm fine with the hex values as they are returned
<lool> I'm also matching the start of the line, I think you could as well "RedBoot config:
<lool> ogra: if you want the 0x, move the parenthesis
<ogra> what do you fear ?
<lool> ogra: But addr = \(.*\), entry.* will match e.g. addr = 0x00060000, size = 0x00400000, entry = 0x00100000,
<ogra> ogra@osiris:/var/build/babbage/images$ sudo fis -d /dev/mmcblk0 -o 0x40000 list| sed -n '/RedBoot config:/s/^.*addr = \(.*\), size = \(.*\), entry.*$/\1 \2/p'
<ogra> 0x0005f000 0x00001000
<lool> ogra: I fear that if I add ram = in the middle it will break
<ogra> it matches exactly what i need
<lool> ogra: Currently, but if I add the RAM address in the middle of the values, it will break your script
<ogra> how would you add ram in the middle without patching heavily
<lool> ogra: I don't need to patch heavily?!  it currently spits addr, size, entry, length, and cksum
<lool> Just changing the order of the values will break in ugly ways
<lool> Because .* can match a full new column, while [0-9a-f]{8} can not
<ogra> ok, thats fine, but if you add ram in the middle your fis_info will break in the same way
<lool> http://people.ubuntu.com/~lool/linux-image-2.6.28-11-imx51_2.6.28-11.38arm3_armel.deb
<lool> ogra: Yes my fis_info will break cleanly :)
<ogra> lol
<lool> ogra: Because it will return no output and that is tested
<ogra> ok ok ...
<lool> ogra: Also you could anchor the start of the expression, that will avoid matching "Backup of my RedBoot config:"   :-P
<lool> Yeah I'm pushing hard, but it's easy to do solidly, and we have a good example of what happens when you don't verify everything *cough*
<lool> On the fconfig line, you use "${script}" instead of just "$script"; you seem to use $ without {} the rest of the time so...
<lool> ogra: ^
<ogra> http://paste.ubuntu.com/141583/
<ogra> lool, ^^
<ogra> lool, if that code looks ok to you i would upload it
<lool> ogra: at the phone ATM
<ogra> ok
<lool> echo >> "fis_dev=${fis_dev}" >> /target/etc/flash-kernel.conf
<lool> never saw that syntax
<ogra> err
<lool> it doesn't work
 * ogra slaps forhead
<ogra> indeed
<lool> ogra: Also, don't rely on >> to create the file, I don't think that's POSIX; touch it first or use cat >/etc/flash-kernel.conf <<EOF
<lool> ogra: (parameter expansion works in here docs)
<ogra> well, we can rely on it not being there, i'll just drop one >
<ogra> here docs look horrible, i try to avoid them if its only some lines
<lool> ogra: I fint a here doc more readable than 3 times ">> /target/etc/flash-kernel.conf
<ogra> http://paste.ubuntu.com/141605/
<lool> but your call
<lool> ok, that works
<lool> ogra: You can drop the unused () pairs in the sed
<lool> You only use \1
<lool> ogra: I prefer tty0 than tty1
<lool> tty0 is the active console
<lool> ogra: Hmm what happens if we don't put anything?
<lool> I think we developers will set it to ttymxc0 and users will rely on the default (tty0 or 1 I guess)
<lool> ogra: I'd double quote $fis_dev in the two fis calls, just in case
<ogra> ok, i'll drop console
<lool> ogra: Otherwise that looks fine; thanks!
<ogra> lool, ok, i'll upload after i fixed the indendation
<ogra> somehow my vi setup is messy
<ogra> lool, you dont use a patch system, right ?
<lool> ogra: A patch system for what?
<ogra> flash-kernel
<lool> No
<ogra> great
 * ogra really prefers it that way
<lool> The archive has the various uploads I did, which map pretty well to new features
<ogra> right ... and debdiff is still the cleanest way
<ogra> damned .. whats wrong with my vi setup
<ogra> ogra@osiris:/var/build/babbage/images$ echo $TERM
<ogra> linux
<ogra> hmm, might be related
<ogra> silly minicom ... forcxes me to set it to linux
<cooloney> lool, for the bug iop32x initrd, i think we need to build cramfs into kernel.
<cooloney> lool, do you want me to provide a patch to merge and then you test the kernel
<NCommander> rwhitby, ! weclome
<lool> debian/config/armel/config.iop32x:CONFIG_CRAMFS=m
<lool> debian/config/armel/config.ixp4xx:CONFIG_CRAMFS=m
<lool> cooloney: it's weird that it would work for NSLU2
<lool> ogra: Did you have a chance to test the netboot images for NSLU2?
<lool> ogra: Oh wait, you can't remote load them, right?
<suihkulokki> do you really want a initrd or initramfs?
<lool> suihkulokki: For the target device initramfs, for d-i I don't know
<cooloney> lool, yes, it is weird
<cooloney> but for mounting cramfs as initrd, it should be built into the kernel, right?
<suihkulokki> cramfs doesn't matter for initramfs
<lool> What about CONFIG_ROMFS_FS?
<cooloney> is that romfs?
<lool> debian/config/armel/config.iop32x:# CONFIG_ROMFS_FS is not set
<lool> debian/config/armel/config.ixp4xx:# CONFIG_ROMFS_FS is not set
<lool> debian/config/armel/config.versatile:CONFIG_ROMFS_FS=y
<cooloney> yes, that might be the problem
<lool> It could be either, it's possible the netboot images don't work on NSLU2 either as only the flashable image are used
<lool> Please don't turn any config in NSLU2 though, it's really tight on memory ATM
<cooloney> the initrd is romfs or cramfs
<cooloney> ?
<cooloney> lool, need i turn on CRAMFS or ROMFS?
<lool> CONFIG_ROMFS_FS is for fs/romfs and CONFIG_CRAMFS fs/cramfs; saw no mention in initrd
<lool> cooloney: You're the kernel guy!
<cooloney> lool, i just don't the file system type of the initrd, -:)0
<cooloney> cause the kernel panic said that it tried several file system type to mount that
<cooloney> but it failed
<cooloney> so it might be missing some file system support built in
<lool> cooloney: I really don't know; perhaps you can check the netboot file?
<cooloney> lool, ok, got it. thx
<lool> It seems it's a gnome-session with a different wm and different apps to load
 * lool &
#ubuntu-arm 2009-04-01
<ogra> lool, why is your padding code so complex ?
 * ogra would have used: dd if=/dev/zero bs=1 count=$pad 2>/dev/null >> $FILE 
<ogra> lool, YAY ... padded initramfs works with my latest image build ...
<kennethreitz> !ls
<ubot4> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<lool> ogra: Uh my padding is exactly what you wrote: -dd if=/dev/zero bs=$pad count=1 2>/dev/null
<lool> And BTW that is problematic for RAM issues, but well...
<ogra> its way more complex piping dd
<ogra> "dd if=/dev/zero bs=1 count=$pad 2>/dev/null >> $FILE"  vs: "(cat $ifile dd if=/dev/zero bs=$pad count=1 2>/dev/null) | dd of="$ipadded" bs=4k 2>/dev/null "
<ogra> so you have two dd processes in yours
<lool> ogra: Yes; with differing bs?
<lool> ogra: Oh I see your point; right, I could have changed that when I introduced the padded file
<ogra> you can actually pad the file directly
<ogra> without creating a tmpfile
<lool> I need the tmpfile
<lool> Because of fis
<ScriptRipper> btw, did any of you read this: http://tuxradar.com/content/ubuntu-rewrite-linux-kernel-using-mono
<ScriptRipper> full cover :D
<Stskeeps> ScriptRipper: now, it isn't totally insane after seeing stuff like Singularity :P
<ScriptRipper> it looks like the author in the middle fusioned also Canonical and Novell
<ScriptRipper> and they hired Mark as the new chairman of this company also....
<ScriptRipper> its the best for today i saw
<ogra> ScriptRipper, thats future planning, we'll actually port the mono kernel from the python version once thats finished
<ScriptRipper> ah, the difference between the marketing people and the project planning :D
<cooloney> lool, i uploaded a kernel deb package at http://people.ubuntu.com/~roc/linux-image-2.6.28-11-iop32x_2.6.28-11.38_armel.deb
<cooloney> lool, could you please try it to see whether the bug is still there
<cooloney> lool, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/349104
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 349104 in linux "[arm] iop32x panics instead of starting d-i from initrd" [High,In progress]
#ubuntu-arm 2009-04-02
<Martyn> prepare to be very, very afraid ... I got XenArm working on the babbage
<amitk> what is XenARM? port of Xen to ARM?
<Martyn> Yep!
<Martyn> It was done for cellphones, but it works absolutely great on any arm9 or arm11 variant
<Martyn> although I need to work on some of the hardware abstractions
<Stskeeps> Martyn: terrifying but absolutely neat
<amitk> *shudder*
<Martyn> amitk : It's useful.  Arm clock rates are going nowhere but up, arm CORES are going nowhere but up
<Martyn> amitk : Hypervisors did exist without CPU support for a long time ... this may be something that gets ARM to add virtualization support into the ARM soft core
<amitk> Martyn: I can see it being useful (e.g. to run the telephony stack in a vm on a phone), but xen is complex
 * NCommander notes we could jut run QEMU in on a xen-amd64 host :-)
<lool> Martyn: Well that's highly interesting to us; we'd have use of that for virtual builds
<lool> NCommander: That was the plan
<NCommander> lool, it was?
<NCommander> Cool!
<Martyn> Well, I'm having a few problems right now with the abstraction of the bus that has the network controller on it
<Martyn> so, for the moment I can -run- the arm Xen hypervisor, but only communicate through serial
<Martyn> and don't even have the ghost of a whisper of a chance of getting graphics up
#ubuntu-arm 2009-04-03
<cooloney> ogra, do you have any time to take a look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/353196
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 353196 in linux "ixp4xx hwclock command stopped to work since beta release" [Medium,Triaged]
<ogra> cooloney, would on the weekend be ok ?
<ogra> i'm so busy with the babbage atm
<cooloney> ogra, no problem. i will back to Shanghai this weekend from Lexington, -:))
<ogra> ok
<Martyn> re
<Martyn> Getting u-boot working on the babbage is ... painful
<Martyn> on the other hand, I think I may have licked the issues involved in at least getting the kernel into memory
<amitk> Martyn: what do you think of openfirmware
<Martyn> i don't have an opinion at this time
<Martyn> Frankly all monitor and boot environments/shells need only do one thing to make me happy ... -boot- the damned systems :)
<Martyn> (and take up as little NAND/nvram/etc as possible)
<Martyn> firmworks had a working ARM based openboot firmware
<Martyn> I don't know the status of that now
<Martyn> it was for the pxa270 based thing
<amitk> I met with the guy behind it - Mitch. He has something for the versatilepb kernel in version control
<Martyn> CodeGen has a working implemenation  for the EVM
<Martyn> it would be nice to have on the babbage, but who's going to pay them to do it?
<Martyn> amitk : what's the repository it's in?
<Martyn> considering I've spent days banging my head against the wall trying to get u-boot to do my bidding...
<Martyn> Mitch would be Mitch Bradley then.. I take it?
#ubuntu-arm 2009-04-04
<kcowolf> Has anyone had any luck getting Ubuntu ARM working under QEMU in Windows?
<kcowolf> think I got it
<nab> have people run into this problem before:
<nab> evolution-indicator gnome-pilot gnome-pilot-conduits
<nab> mobile-broadband-provider-info libmbca0
<nab> E: There are problems and -y was used without --force-yes
<nab> Kernel panic - not syncing: Attempted to kill init!
<nab> I: Killed ...
<nab> hello ogra
#ubuntu-arm 2009-04-05
<garren> which build tools everyone using buildroot or OE or something else?
<NCommander> anyone around who has a working babbage booting the beta or any other image?
#ubuntu-arm 2010-04-05
<videorechner> hi, I am looking for a arm cortex a9 board but there seems to be none, that doesnt cost a fortune or isnt available, but today, I found this one: http://www.kmckk.co.jp/eng/kzmca9/index.html does someone know more about that?
<DanaG> hmm, is beagleboard an a9?
<DanaG> oh, I see...
<DanaG> that's multi-core.
<videorechner> beagle is omap 3xxx
<videorechner> cortex a8
<DanaG> ah.
<prpplague> DanaG: omap4 is cortex-a9 dual core
<DanaG> Is that what the beagle-XM will have?
<prpplague> no
<prpplague> DanaG: detail info on the new features of the xm - http://groups.google.com/group/beagleboard/browse_thread/thread/6604a0debf003c8a
<DanaG> I do find it a bit of a bummer that they didn't expose the USB+LAN chip's 15 GPIOs.
<prpplague> DanaG: why?
<videorechner> I heard arm cpus are missing a smp unit, what does that mean in consequence?
<DanaG> It would be nifty to be able to use an expansion board and still have a bunch of gpios.
<prpplague> DanaG: but you have a bunch of gpios already
<DanaG> Muxed with other stuff, though.
<prpplague> videorechner: the cores act independently in many way
<prpplague> DanaG: can you give me an example of a case condition?
<DanaG> I was more just theorizing, actually.
<DanaG> Right now I don't use GPIOs at all, anyway/ =þ
<videorechner> prpplague but ubuntu can handle them like any other dual core?
<DanaG> hmm, what boards actually do have the dual-core ARM?
<prpplague> DanaG: it would be much much easier for you to use a i2c gpio expander than try to use the gpios on the lan9514
<DanaG> Looks like XM will still be single-core.
<prpplague> videorechner: i do not know currenty
<prpplague> DanaG: correct
<DanaG> I'm interested in the Marvell 1.2GHz ARM stuff, also.
<XorA|gone> http://www.electricpig.co.uk/2010/02/17/texas-instruments-omap4-blaze-twin-screens-android-and-a-projector/
<XorA|gone> thats dual core
<XorA|gone> and a very sweet bit of kit
<prpplague> XorA|gone: toooooooo bulky, hehe
<DanaG> heh, I was pondering replacing the sucky samsung netbook with a better HP one (5102) or that Onkyo DX dual-1366x768 thingy... then I tried an SSD and realized that'd be more useful.
<XorA|gone> prpplague: well your the board dude, shrink it to the size of my Touch HD2 :-D
<prpplague> XorA|gone: hehe
<comradekingu> Who had sufficient lack of decency enough to make a bezel for that abomination.
<comradekingu> ???
<comradekingu> It goes without saying you can make cases for stuff. What idea are they pitching, "ready for market"? "Dual vertical span with separation in between on a phone is a good idea"?
<prpplague> comradekingu: for which item are you refering?
<comradekingu> http://www.electricpig.co.uk/2010/02/17/texas-instruments-omap4-blaze-twin-screens-android-and-a-projector/0
<comradekingu> http://www.electricpig.co.uk/2010/02/17/texas-instruments-omap4-blaze-twin-screens-android-and-a-projector/
<prpplague> comradekingu: ahh right, there were very specific reasons for the size and shape
<comradekingu> prpplague: Im guessing the gold trim has its reasons too, but come on...
<prpplague> comradekingu: i think that was just for show, all the ones i've seen are all black
<comradekingu> prpplague: Actually it was the colour that made me want to keep my eyes closed.
<prpplague> comradekingu: if you could get your ultimate OMAP4 board what would be?
<comradekingu> Pandora?
<comradekingu> no, thats OMAP3
<prpplague> comradekingu: i mean feature wise, is a case really that important ?
<comradekingu> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/0/0f/Wonderswan_color-JD.jpg
<comradekingu> Feature wise id like displayport, other than that just the usual stuff
<prpplague> comradekingu: what type?
<DanaG> My ultimate ARM device of any sort: take HP Mini 5102, stick a 1.2GHz ARM in it, and have open graphics (or at least closed graphics with build scripts that don't suck).
<DanaG> "suck" being "tries to 'make clean' on a target workdir that doesn't exist".
<prpplague> DanaG: hehe, trustme i know all too well
<prpplague> common them here is having a case
<comradekingu> prpplague: From what i remember the only useful feature of DP 1.2 was daisy-chaining displays
<prpplague> comradekingu: hdmi?
<DanaG> The PowerVR stuff makes NV installer look "wonderful", in comparison.
<prpplague> comradekingu: dvi-i ?
<comradekingu> prpplague: Rather save the cash for something cool
<prpplague> comradekingu: ??
<comradekingu> Ultimate has to be unencumbered by lousy standards imo
<prpplague> comradekingu: which standard is lousy?
<comradekingu> hdmi
<prpplague> comradekingu: interesting
<comradekingu> Someone over at the hdmi consortium envisioned i would want to buy a 250$ soundcard to send undecoded audio to a reciever, a task which can only be done by one special release of a proprietary app on a proprietary system.
<comradekingu> They can keep all their 8CH audio for all i care, i wont support it.
<DanaG> I'd rather just have a good sound card in the PC.
<DanaG> And a decent set of speakers (my Logitech Z-5300 are decent, once you turn the sub on its side so the port sits against carpet).
<ogra__> plars, http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/linux-image-2.6.33-500-omap_2.6.33-500.4_armel.deb that has the USB patch from the bug, please test and comment on the bug
#ubuntu-arm 2010-04-06
<plars> ogra: sorry, was away... will test tonight if you haven't already
<crimsun> plars: I haven't had time to look at the straces for the PA bug; when you run using sudo, what's holding /dev/snd/* open?  (sudo fuser -v /dev/snd/*)
<peterkirn> apologies if this question was posted before; my cable just went out. anyone have any issues setting up sudo/su on rootstock?
<rcn-ee> peterkirn, what's it not doing?
<peterkirn> well, when I created the root file system, I set up flags for userid and pwd. those work to login, but the pwd fails on su - and sudo returns no root privs
<peterkirn> that is, sudo rootstock with flags --login userid --password pwd to create the image
<rcn-ee> that's strange...  it worked for me with an image last week.. rootstock sets up the defined user with sudo privledges...
<peterkirn> su returns an authentication error for that password; sudo returns "must be setuid root"
<peterkirn> "/usr/bin/sudo" is root:root... that's right, yes?
<rcn-ee> that's strange... i had a user with the same issue on the beagleboard forum today,...
<rcn-ee> digs for the link..
<peterkirn> yeah, this is a hawkboard. ;) of course, could be our lack of experience (I'm not completely green, but...)
<rcn-ee> it was thisone: http://groups.google.com/group/beagleboard/browse_thread/thread/a2eea0446fab84ce/3ff6c6f16fce7874?lnk=gst&q=sudo#3ff6c6f16fce7874  that's two in a row...
<rcn-ee> he was using karmic, and your using jaunty....  different versions of sudo..
<rcn-ee> did you 'sudo tar xjfp'  when you extracted the file system?
<peterkirn> reading, thanks! well, I think the hawkboard is so far happy only with jaunty. I am building jaunty under karmic rootstock, though.
<peterkirn> sudo tar xfp, yes
<rcn-ee> yeah that should be fine..  running lucid...
<rcn-ee> stumped..  same problem, no connection, he used my demo image and your using rootstock...
<rcn-ee> if it keeps happening i'd file a bug with rootstock...
<peterkirn> I got even more aggressive, tried chmod 777 for the whole stick
<peterkirn> anything else to try, in the meantime?
<rcn-ee> give one of my ancient builds a try, it works for a year on the beagle: http://rcn-ee.net/deb/rootfs/ubuntu-9.04-minimal-armel.tar.7z
<rcn-ee> user: ubuntu pass: temppwd  just add your own hawkboard kernel..
<peterkirn> I'll try chmod chown on sudo again, too, apparently sometimes repeat goes at it help
<rcn-ee> you might have to set the permissions from your other pc..
<peterkirn> yep, will give that a try, too. what size is it? glad I had my droid handy during yet another internet outage on timewarner. ;)
<peterkirn> thanks!
<rcn-ee> it's 66Mb..  just a simple console demo image...
<peterkirn> ok, great. will let you know what happens and see if it makes sense to open a ticket.
<rcn-ee> i built that image with build-arm-rootfs so we might be seeing a regression..
<peterkirn> yeah; I will definitely compare results with each
<peterkirn> ah, that's weird.
<peterkirn> if I sudo chmod 4111 /usr/bin/sudo on my pc, I get must be setuid root
<persia> I've encountered this before, when a filesystem was copied to VFAT, and then copied to something sane again.
<persia> Dunno if that is the cause this time, but ...
<peterkirn> hmm, interesting. well, for me, only ext3
<persia> Then definitely a different issue.
<rcn-ee> i think it's just somethign with today, another user on the beagleboard group is having login problem with gdm in lucid...
<peterkirn> ah, must be I actually have something screwy on this karmic laptop. on my fedora machine, no problem.
<peterkirn> there was that big magnetic storm today. ;) okay, now seeing if it works booting on the hawkboard.
<peterkirn> but, yes, that'd explain it... it simply inherited the permissions problem from this laptop.
<peterkirn> hmmm, that didn't help with the issue, but I'll take some time and try with the other image.
<plars> rcn-ee: hi, was looking at bug 541030, perhaps I'm looking at a different tree but I don't find a commit b586f759f4dda7622a90f68c9c05424e777b8b2b that you reference in there, which tree are you looking at, and what is that changeset doing that you revert?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 541030 in linux-ti-omap (Ubuntu Lucid) (and 1 other project) "omap kernel musb/ehci ports not enabled on beagleboard (affects: 1) (heat: 12)" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/541030
<rcn-ee> Hi plars, i've narrowed that commit down some more, i'll push a couple more notes...  that commit is: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git?p=ubuntu/ubuntu-lucid.git;a=commit;h=b586f759f4dda7622a90f68c9c05424e777b8b2b
<rcn-ee> it's in the ti-omap branch...
<plars> rcn-ee: ah, I see, thanks!
<rcn-ee> no problem..  it's a fun CONFIG, since enable a couple options waterfalls more, so lots of tweaks..
<rcn-ee> plars, i'll dig into it more tomorrow... but i have that commit seperated into a safe commit and a broken commit.. However part of the broken commit can still be salvaged (OTG setting) Just got to re-figure out the correct config sequence that works..
<DanaG> hmm, now that the dl5 kernel doesn't have the g_* drivers as modules... now I can't load g_audio.
<NCommander> eggonlea: you around?
<eggonlea> NCommander: ack
<nosse1> Hi guys. How do you kick off ubuntu (with initrd) from u-boot?
<nosse1> The important part is how you load the initrd image
<persia> nosse1: It really depends on which uboot and where the initrd is stored.
<nosse1> persia: I'm running U-boot 2009.11 (for AM3517 by TI) and I have options for where to store the initrd
<nosse1> Currently its on an NFS server, like the kernel image, but I can move it if neccessary
<nosse1> Point is, do you load the initrd to memory using u-boot and then pass the address for it to the kernel?
<persia> That certainly ought work (e.g. "initrd=0x11700000,8M"), but I'm not sure if it works without the initrd load.
<amitk> nosse1: you'd provide two addresses to 'bootm' - kernel and initrd
<nosse1> amitk, ok. Do you need to supply the initrd address in the kernel parameters?
<amitk> nosse1: no AFAIK
<nosse1> I'll try that. Thanks
<DanaG1> http://elinux.org/Talk:BeagleBoardUbuntu
<DanaG1> check that... even if you're on a different board.
<amitk> right, elinux has some good instructions on generic board bringup
<hrw> morning
<amitk> morning
<nosse1> How do you generate the initrd image for u-boot? The /boot/initrd.img file is a gzipped cpio archive, and when I load it U-boot complains about "wrong ramdisk image format"
<XorA> nosse1: you need to run mkimage from uboot-utils
<nosse1> Ah, so the initrd must be mkimagized as well....
<XorA> I beleive so
<XorA> for some wierd reason
<persia> Is that a uboot limitation, or something fixable?
<amitk> persia: u-boot requires it for kernel, initrd, bootscript
<amitk> it hads a 64 byted header to each
<amitk> s/hads/adds
<persia> Makes sense, although unfortunate.
<amitk> a minor annoyance, admittedly. But I script it away.
<persia> Is that the sort of thing that would make sense as a rootstock option?
<amitk> is it the job of rootstock to give a dd'able sd image? If not (as I suspect), then no
<persia> No, rootstock only generates rootfs tarballs.
<nosse1> eh? I have generated ext2 images from rootstock that I've dd-ed to target. Works fine.
<nosse1> (well.. fine is somewhat an overstatement: I'm still working on bringing up the system)
<persia> nosse1: Indeed.  rootstock is good at what it does.  The point being that it *isn't* the tool to generate images, but only filesystems.
<nosse1> rootstock can build an image/tarball using a custom kernel (from a deb file). How can I generate such a deb from my custom kernel source?
<nosse1> I can copy the debian.* dirs from the ubuntu lucid kernel source (and use e.g. the ti-omap branch). However I dont know how to get from these source to a deb file :(
<persia> debuild -b
<persia> Or us pbuilder or sbuild for a clean build environment.
<hrw> nosse1: make-kpkg is a tool
<hrw> from kernel-package
<amitk> make-kpkg is not supported by Ubuntu, infact we will discourage its use
<hrw> what does replace it?
<persia> debuild -b
<hrw> but debuild require debian/ dir - right?
<persia> Yes.
<hrw> and make-kpkg creates such when not present
<amitk> hrw: the ubuntu kernel uses its own buildsystem (based on debuild) and has its own way of managing configurations
<hrw> ok
<amitk> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/KnowledgeBase <--- lots of info about maintaining ubuntu kernels
<amitk> and other stuff..
<nosse1> My biggest challenge in this respect has been to ubuntuize a vanilla or 3rd party kernel in order to make it run ubuntu on target
<nosse1> But I seem to make progress in this respect now
<hrw> ok
<nosse1> Will Lucid be release for ARM as well (for the 10.04 LTS release date)?
<JamieBennett> nosse1: yes
<JamieBennett> we have the same release date
<nosse1> :D
<nosse1> Do you have a defined list of supported targets/machines for this release?
<nosse1> I.e. I have an AM3517-evm which the lucid kernel image (ti-omap) is not working currently.
<JamieBennett> nosse1 Freescale iMX51 and Marvell Dove platform are the officially supported arches
<nosse1> ok
<JamieBennett> and omap (beagle board)
<nosse1> Is this based on EVM availability?
<JamieBennett> basically what ever image you see here - http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-netbook/ports/daily-live/current/
<nosse1> Can EVM donation to key developers help addition of support for other HW?
<amitk> nosse1: it's based on what is considered a priority for the first release of OMAP (and yes that includes HW availability)
<JamieBennett> nosse1: outside of our official images, any hardware enablement would be on a developers own time
<amitk> nosse1: donations are unlikely to help at this point (very close to release) but we'd appreciate QA help and bugs regarding what is _not_ working
<nosse1> Ah, so it has been a policy decision to support iMX, Marvell and beagle board.
<nosse1> Point is, we're building a product based on the AM3517, and of course we'd like to see official support for that target
<amitk> nosse1: policy in terms of contracts, yes
<nosse1> Again, porting is WIP, so I will have more info of what works and not works later
<rcn-ee> nosse1, what's that board currently doing on bootup? I don't have any of the Logic based boards..
<nosse1> AM3517-EVM from TI, which is a Zoom AM3517 eval kit
<persia> nosse1: If you can find a config that supports AM3517, and also supports the beagleboard for the Ubuntu kernel source, please submit a patch that does that.
<amitk> nosse1: I've said in the past, I think - point me to patches that will make your board work better (I think the base kernel should just boot) and I'll consider it
<amitk> nosse1: there shouldn't be any _porting_ involved IMO if this a basically an EVM board
<nosse1> amitk, Yes I know, and thanks. I will supply more info/patches/etc. when we get there.
<robclark> nosse1: isn't AM35xx pretty similar to OMAP35xx?
<amitk> (assuming same peripherals, ofcourse)
<robclark> I guess same filesystem would have high likelihood of working, if you had a suitable xload/uboot/uImage
<hrw> JamieBennett: you work @canonical now?
<nosse1> Yes, I think so. It's just tailored for industrial instead of commercial/mobile
<robclark> ok, that is what I thought..
<nosse1> The question is if Ubuntu will accept patches and fixes to a HW which is not officially supported, that all
<persia> It ought be possible to construct a kernel that works for either, but xload/uboot will surely differ.
<JamieBennett> hrw: yes
<robclark> well, if you ignore accelerators (not sure if AM35xx has DSP?)... userspace should be quite similar
 * XorA normally finds the same rootfs can boot on many many different boards if udev is working right
<robclark> yup
<persia> nosse1: As long as 1) it doesn't break anything, 2) if complies with freezes, and 3) it doesn't require more trees, probably.
<amitk> nosse1: YES we will accept patches. But not necessarily all of them :)
<nosse1> The vanilla debian lucid kernel for ti-omap does not work (it crashes). I have to use a 2.6.32 kernel supplied by TI. I have not investigated the extent of patches between the ti-omap ubuntu kernel and the one from TI
<nosse1> My guess is that when we have overcome the kernel obstacle, hopefully Ubuntu will work OOB
 * hrw -> printer for some papers to read/sign
<persia> You'll need to do that investigation.  Especially this late in the cycle, patches that aren't known to work also for supported boards are very unlikely to be accepted.
<nosse1> Thats why I asked if ARM is releasing together with 10.04... :D
<persia> All the architectures have the same schedule.  They are all based on the same sources, uploaded at the same time.
<persia> We happen to like ARM in this channel, but it's not special in any way in an Ubuntu context.
<amitk> nosse1: I haven't seen a bug report yet regarding this kernel crash (hint). If I do, I might be more able (and inclined) to help
<nosse1> I think the job you guys devote to Ububtu ARM is awsome! It really simplifies the use of linux if we can use vanilla Ubuntu for a embedded target.
<rcn-ee> hey amitk, any opinion on my mess of bug 541030 i was thinking about also insmod'ing the driver with a script in the initramfs if it was possible..
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 541030 in linux-ti-omap (Ubuntu Lucid) (and 1 other project) "omap kernel musb/ehci ports not enabled on beagleboard (affects: 1) (heat: 12)" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/541030
<nosse1> amitk, thank you, I appreciate it. I will submit as we have something.  BTW: The lucid ti-omap kernel crashes on startup on the AM3517. Are you interested in a bugreport on that? (being a unsupported HW and all)
<amitk> rcn-ee: working on the USB issue ATM (top of my list)
<amitk> nosse1: yes, I'm interested in seeing what the crash is.
<persia> nosse1: Just to be clear, Ubuntu isn't an embedded OS.  It's a general-purpose OS.  If you have very powerful hardware, you don't have to play embedded, but don't think you can reliably make it work with 128MB flash and 32MB RAM (which is fine for some OSs).
<amitk> rcn-ee: are you saying in that bug (still reading through it) that compiling the modules in gets rid of the bug?
<nosse1> persia, no problem. Our product will have 512M and 1G flash, so ubuntu-minimal with our app on top will fit perfectly
<rcn-ee> Right now, just compiling in that original config change.. only the ehci port is active on startup..  Whereas you have to insmod one of the drivers to get the otg port working...
<XorA> rcn-ee: OTG needs at least one gadget driver
<rcn-ee> once i reverted the b585 commit, that config patch gives you an active ehci and otg port on startup..  I've currently seperated the b586 commit into a safe (doesn't break musb) and a what breaks it..
<nosse1> What draws me to Ubuntu (over pure embedded linuxes, like OpenEmbedded) is the package maintenance and upgrade system. Having this, makes us focus solely on our app and we can consider the HW as a "general PC"
<amitk> rcn-ee: you're testing this through a powered USB hub, I presume?
<rcn-ee> correct... with a correct otg to usb connector...
<rcn-ee> XorA, yeah i usually leave the ethernet gadget built in...
<persia> nosse1: Then you're in the right place.  Just don't confuse it with real embedded stuff: there's all sorts of stuff installed that "wastes" space from that viewpoint.
<rcn-ee> I'm going to spend some more time on it today, CONFIG_USB_MUSB_OTG=y is in the bad diff, but I've been using it fine on my own builds..  It's just the right combination of config options to get it to work...
<amitk> rcn-ee: right, we need to fix the Kconfig options upstream DTRT
<rcn-ee> yeah... more then likely, but as a note CONFIG_USB_MUSB_OTG=y does work in my 2.6.33.x mainline branches on rcn-ee.net..
<nosse1>  /etc/fstab needs to be configured with the correct / source right? Because this is used in the initrd image to remount root, right?
<persia> Right.
<nosse1> Do you have a standard workflow (like update-initramfs) for making U-boot images from the kernels in /boot ?
<nosse1> amitk, OK Now I've loaded the ti-omap kernel with the kernel crash. You want me to submit the full output?
<amitk> nosse1: dmesg, cat /proc/cpuinfo output is appreciated. Please attach it to a launchpad bug
 * persia recommends using `ubuntu-bug linux-tiomap`
<nosse1> amitk, Can't give cpuinfo, as I cannot get so far to have a console.
 * amitk would recommend that too, but suspects nosse1 isn't running the full rootfs yet
<amitk> nosse1: ok
<nosse1> Which project/package? This one: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug/?no-redirect
<amitk> nosse1: file it against linux-ti-omap
<persia> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-ti-omap/+filebug/?no-redirect
<nosse1> sorry for being such a newbie here, but I understand you want me to put tags on it?
<persia> "armel" is probably enough to start.
<persia> But it's somewhat superfluous for that package, as it doesn't work on any other architecture :)
<nosse1> Does this bug 556482 contain the information you need. I'm humble to comments...
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 556482 in linux-ti-omap (Ubuntu) "kernel crash when booting on AM3517-EVM (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/556482
<persia> nosse1: Please also attach /proc/cpuinfo and dmesg
<nosse1> persia, for a system that I can't boot?
<hrw> nosse1: kernel outputs something during boot right?
<persia> The output was attached.
<hrw> nosse1: and /proc/cpuinfo from working kernel
<hrw> ah, did not yet checed
<persia> dmesg from working kernel may also be interesting (but make it clear that this is not the regular kernel), just as a reference.
<nosse1> this is the initial bringup of this HW, unless you guys have used the AM3517 evm before
<hrw> nosse1: remove audio from kernel and boot
<nosse1> Yeah, I have done that in my own custom compiles. I still can't boot for some other reason. Point is, I assumed you were interested in feeback regarding the vanilla kernels
<persia> Absolutely, but the more information you can provide, the better a chance that the issue can be fixed.
<nosse1> Will do. Except the kernel will not be compiled natively (yet) since I don't have a running system. I have to crosscompile to speed things up until then
<hrw> nosse1: according to kernel output problem is in am3517 audio drivers
<nosse1> Yes, that is what I also figured
<amitk> nosse1: as hrw stated, could you recompile the kernel with sound disabled, it looks like a sound driver crash
<amitk> [  675.150604] AIC23 Audio Codec 0.1
<amitk> [  675.154052] Failed to add route LOUT->Line Out
<amitk> [  675.158538] Unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference at virtual address 00000004
<amitk> nosse1: but thanks for pointing out a problem in my own configs, I will now move sounds drivers to modules, they're not required for boot
<nosse1> np. I'm looking forward to try the new kernel ;)
<hrw> btw - can I download working kernel+rootfs for beagleboard somewhere?
<amitk> hrw: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/cdimage/ubuntu-netbook/ports/daily-live/current/
<amitk> hrw: dd to an sd card and go!
<hrw> gracias
<persia> hrw: If it doesn't work in any way, please file lots of bugs: it *should* work.
<persia> hrw: Also, we're currently preparing for the beta2 release: if you're up for participating in the test review process, /join #ubuntu-testing and folks will get you sorted.
<hrw> persia: I will take care of resulting bugs in May. April is already booked for other projects
<persia> hrw: Please file the reports, even if you don't fix them.  The idea is that if we don't know what is broken, we can't fix it :)
<persia> (and the other idea is that we want to make sure the image called "Beta 2" is actually decent)
<hrw> sure
<amitk> ogra__: asac: any chance the beta2 images will enable serial port by default?
<persia> amitk: I believe they don't currently, but that could be enabled if you think it's a beta-blocker.  Does the current kernel have all the right support?
<persia> amitk: And don't you need a new kernel for beta2 anyway, for USB?
<lrg> persia: I have that build machine info for David M. Can you send me his email details, I  didn't get his card in Nice
<amitk> persia: there is nothing lacking on the kernel side for serial port support, it is missing in userspace (kernel cmdline + //etc/init).
<hrw> lrg: you here too?
 * hrw see more and more OE developers aroung ubuntu/arm
<lrg> hrw: I'm everywhere :)
<amitk> persia: It severely hampers working with the board for sure
<persia> amitk: So, if that gets turned on, doesn't it break something with plymouth?
<amitk> persia: if it does, I haven't heard of it.
<hrw> persia: developer board should always respond on serial port with getty
<hrw> thats why my desktop has 7 serial ports
<persia> hrw: Yes, but 1) that's different than console, and 2) the images Ubuntu produces are end-user images (which can be used for development).
<amitk> persia: I've always disagreed with point 2 being a reason to disable serial console (even on FSL and MVL)
<persia> amitk: Well, how about other architectures?
<persia> I'm not opposed to serial consoles, but I don't see any reason for ARM to be special, vs. e.g. PPC or amd64.
<amitk> persia: ARM is special in the sense that we're working mostly with dev boards and vendor kernels that are still WIP. So debugability (sp?) is a must.
<nosse1> For you guys running u-boot, how do you update the images from the stock kernels? Do you mkimage manually, or is there some tool/script available which triggers on update-initramfs?
<amitk> nosse1: http://people.canonical.com/~amitk/ti/linux-image-2.6.33-500-omap_2.6.33-500.4_armel.deb is a kernel w/o sound compiled-in. See if it works better for you.
<nosse1> amitk, Thanks. I got this:
<nosse1> dpkg: error processing linux-image-2.6.33-500-omap_2.6.33-500.4_armel.deb (--install):
<nosse1>  short read in buffer_copy (backend dpkg-deb during `./lib/modules/2.6.33-500-omap/kernel/net/econet/econet.ko')
<hrw> nosse1: refetch as you have broken deb file
<nosse1> I can be a bug in qemu which I use to deploy the deb
 * nosse1 refetching
<hrw> nosse1: manually extract deb file
<nosse1> The deb download no2 is different from first. Either amitk rebuilt the deb or my download was faulty the first time
<nosse1> amitk, Crashed at the same spot. I'm double checking to see if I am running the new kernel or not
 * armin76 has better hardware than NCommander (still)
<persia> armin76: Isn't that usually the case?  I would expect it to be a requirement for your distro of choice :)
<hrw> 'your penis is larger then mine' talks again?
<persia> !ohmy | hrw
<ubot4> hrw: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<persia> But yes.
<hrw> but how many of you has armv4t board with EP93xx cpu?
<XorA> persia: made it back to tokyo then?
<hrw> totally broken VFP unit, hardware decelaratted graphics...
<persia> hrw: heh.  Don't think that can even run any Ubuntu.
<persia> XorA: Yes, and smoothly.  I made the sensible choice of refusing the wheelchair at Narita, which got me through the airport ever so much faster :)
<XorA> persia: yeah that guy wasnt the fastest helper in the world :-D
<nosse1> amitk, the config file in the deb file you provided are exactly equal to the one the main repo. Hence the audio is still enabled
<suihkulokki> hrw: EP93xx has maverick fpu, no vfp iirc ?
<lrg> XorA, persia: heh, at least you guys were not left holding the baby ;)
<XorA> lrg: you looked so comfortable with it as well :-D
<hrw> suihkulokki: yes, anyway it still require set of patches to be usable
<nosse1> amitk, I hope you get this. I need to leave for the evening
<nosse1> See you later guys!
<armin76> persia: no :(
<persia> Oh well.  Sorry for the compilation dig.
 * XorA suddenly remebers his beagle has two SD slots and gets a lot happier
<ndechesne> hi, all. how can I get the exact version number of each package, without a running system? e.g. i want to know which version of gstreamer is in lucid. is there a tool/webpage i can use?
<hrw> ndechesne: http://packages.ubuntu.com/PACKAGENAME
<persia> Or use rmadison.  p.u.c is usually hours (and sometimes a day or so) out of date.
<persia> `rmadison ${PACKAGE}`
<persia> Alternately, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/${SRCPACKAGE} is always correct.
<ndechesne> hrw, persia: thanks. is there a madison.cgi for armel anywhere?
<persia> versions are architecture-independent.  Everything is uploaded as source, and compiled against all architectures permitted based on the Architecture: fields in debian/control.
<persia> If there is skew, it's either vey temporary, or will be represented as a build failure at http://qa.ubuntuwire.com/ftbfs
<persia> The reason rmadison doesn't actually report for armel is annoying and related to datacenter layout.
<persia> (and fixable, but not by most folk)
<ndechesne> persia: thx!
<Martyn> OOF
<Martyn> the UDS hotel is expeeeeensive
<Martyn> but I just emailed Jorge and he said a group code was coming from the organizer
<Martyn> The plane ticket is likewise going to cost a pretty penny
<persia> Yeah.  *Always* book the hotel using the group code.
<lrg> Martyn: hmm... how much are we talking about per night ?
<persia> Really, don't trust the non-group-code numbers.
<persia> I can remember one case where an entire hotel was block-rented and the individual room cost ended up being something like 25% of the nominal charge.
<peterkirn2> hmm, picked up the rootfs from rcn-ee, but ... is there a convention for default userid / password on these images? (I had built mine from scratch, so set it myself!)
<persia> peterkirn2: Try ubuntu/ubuntu or ubuntu/<empty>
<peterkirn2> persia: nope. also tried ubuntu/passwd as I had seen that somewhere.
<Martyn> Irg : 170 Euro for the cheapest room
<Martyn> Irg : 240 Euro for a decent (but only mid-range) room
<Martyn> Irg : You don't want to know where it goes from there
<peterkirn2> persia: may just need to return to building my own rootfs ;) I still can't work out why my root permissions are borked on the one I created; can't seem to find a fix.
<Martyn> as it is, the flight from Austin to Brussels is going to cost me ~700 Euro
 * Martyn is unhappy with the lucid rootfs 
<lrg> Martyn: I hope the group code is good. I have to buy with UK pounds atm and they are very weak :(
<persia> peterkirn2: Dunno.  Try extracting one from one of the images, or ask rcn-ee
<Martyn> I'm getting a strange error, and I can't remember for the life of me how to fix it --- procps terminated with error code 255
<Martyn> Are there any known issues with lucid rootstock?
<peterkirn2> persia: there's a way to extract uid / pwd from an existing rootfs?
<persia> uid is easy: just mount it somewhere and check /etc/passed.
<persia> passwd!
<peterkirn2> ah, of course
<persia> pwd is harder, but easy to set to nothing if you can mount the rootfs somewhere.
<ogra> Martyn, only the qemu hang if you install bigger tasks and the rootstock GUI eating your CPU are currently on my plate
<peterkirn2> persia: yeah, of course; I usually don't have rootfs lying around so hadn't occurred to me to think through how that'd be done. will do. :) at least then will know how this fs is working, which may reveal something about why karmic rootstock was causing trouble for me.
<Martyn> Okay, I'll switch to debootstrap then
<hrw> http://marcin.juszkiewicz.com.pl/2010/04/06/another-job-change/
<Martyn> debootstrap –variant=minbase lucid rootfs.ubuntu ... right?
<Martyn> then I can run the server task
<ogra> Martyn, you want qemu-debootstrap
<ogra> and --arch armel
<persia> Well, depends on whether you're native or not, but often.
<ogra> right, indeed, if you are on one of your speedy -a9 servers you even might run it natively :)
<Martyn> ogra : Why?
<Martyn> I'm native on a tegra2 now :)
<ogra> pffft
<persia> native debootstrap is definitely preferred
<Martyn> and I have (undisclosed hardware) that's running at 1.6 GHz
<persia> Cool!
<Martyn> but weirdly outfitted as a tricore.
<persia> What's wrong with tricore?
<ogra> stop making us eager !
<Martyn> it's strange, and has wierd knock-on effects with the strange amount of L2 cache
<Martyn> but it's fast .. gods so far
<Martyn> fast rather
<Martyn> ogra : I'll bring at least ONE of these platforms to UDS
<Martyn> although it will probably have to hide inside a box.
<Martyn> Linux quark-a9 2.6.29-arm2-dirty #1 SMP PREEMPT Fri Mar 31 17:25:45 CDT 2010 armv7l GNU/Linux
<Martyn> 2048 megs of memory installed on 'em too .. but only 667MHz .. :(
<Martyn> I can't wait till I can slam in 4GB of 1033
<persia> even 2048/667 makes a lovely server for lots of purposes.
<DanaG> Martyn: tricore ARM?  Spiffy.
<Martyn> DanaG : Yeah, but all our other platforms have either dual or quad core
<Martyn> DanaG :This wierd tricore chip is the way it is, because the fourth core failed verification and was laser disabled
<DanaG> hmm, my only piece of ARM hardware is my beagleboard.
<Martyn> persia : Yes, it does.   We'll know if I can get lucid up and working correctly shortly.
<DanaG> Are there any easily-available dual- or quad-core ARM thingies out there?
<amitk> you'll probably have to break-in
<Martyn> DanaG : the tegra2...
<DanaG> hmm, just need to figure out where to get one.  seems to be easier said than done.
<DanaG> er, "more easily"
<persia> DanaG: My solution has been "wait".  So far, this got me a working laptop last fall, and I'm expecting to have a good server this fall.
<DanaG> When I got my current EliteBook, I had to wait essentially from May until like September before the thing was available customized-to-order.
<DanaG> But it's better to wait for something you really want, than to buy something you won't really like, "now".
<persia> I guess.  I just went to the shop and got a Netwalker a couple weeks after they went on sale.  It's very much not customised-to-order, but it works.
<DanaG> too bad tegra isn't available the same way the beagleboard is.
<DanaG> I had to CTO my laptop, because I wanted 1920x1200 with ATI.  Prebuilt didn't offer that.
<DanaG> hmm, netwalker... looks interesting.
<DanaG> $479, if that's what it's supposed to be, looks too expensive for what I'd get.
<persia> Nice little laptop.  Not much onboard storage, and would benefit from bluetooth or stereo audio, but...
<persia> Yeah, well.  Pricing is different here :)
<DanaG> mono audio... bleh.
<persia> I guess.  I mostly wanted an update for my Zauri: it's a bit larger than I like, but nobody else is selling anything comparable right now.
<DanaG> I mean, if you're going to have a mono speaker... at least have it centered. =þ
<persia> I just turned off sound :)
<Martyn> which package includes the stuff needed for tasksel's dialog?
<Martyn> I looked for 'dialog' and didn't find it
<Martyn> nevermind :)  I forgot to add 'universe'
<Martyn> Drat ...
<Martyn> upstart is really not acting nicely
<armin76> bad upstart :)
<Martyn> if do a debootstrap, there still just isn't enough in there to get to a console
<Martyn> http://blog.bodhizazen.net/linux/lxc-configure-ubuntu-lucid-containers/
<Martyn> O
<Martyn> I'm following this recipe, somewhat modified .. to build rootfs
<Martyn> init: upstart pre-start process (544) terminated with status 32
<persia> If you skip the --variant bit it ought be fine.
<Martyn> persia : Wait, are you saying that using minbase is no longer desireable?
<persia> No.
<persia> I'm saying that I don't believe variants other than buildd to be well-tested in Ubuntu, and I don't expect the buildd variant to be sufficient to boot a working system.
<persia> I may be mistaken.
<Martyn> Well, I'll try again without a variant
<Martyn> and see if the resulting system is bootable
<persia> Good luck.
<persia> You might also try playing with vm-builder, which is designed to generate (native) target filesystems for applicances.  Pulling the filesystem out later is left as an expercise for the developer.
<DanaG> http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2010/01/hands-on-skylight/
<DanaG> now... when can we  BUY  one of these?
 * prpplague wonders if davidm actually drops in the channel
<JamieBennett> prpplague: he does :)
#ubuntu-arm 2010-04-07
<NCommander> eggonlea: you around?
<asac> amitk: so the reason why serial isnt enabled by default is that it breaks plymouth
<asac> so no serial by default
<asac> e.g. if you have console=* in the line it goes poof and starts without graphical launcher
<asac> wanted to look at that code if i find a minute
<amitk> asac: I heard, pretty bad.
<asac> yeah
<asac> ok i need to finish migration of my mailserver/irc gateway ... let me shut down irc for that and start it up elsewhere
<lool> asac: heya; https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-ti-omap/+bug/541030 is milestoned for beta 2 (tomorrow); is an upload still planned for it, or should the milestone be moved?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 541030 in linux-ti-omap (Ubuntu Lucid) (and 1 other project) "omap kernel musb/ehci ports not enabled on beagleboard (affects: 1) (heat: 12)" [High,Triaged]
<asac> lool: pushed it to final milestone (i doubt there is time for a kernel upload anyway)
<asac> thx
<amitk> lool: push to final, we can't do any more kernel uploads currently
<persia> Can't we do one post-beta2 pre-rc?
<amitk> persia: we can try
<hrw> morning
<asac> JamieBennett: so thats ok upstream code wise ;)
<JamieBennett> yep
<asac> JamieBennett: hmm. -f doesnt really work
<asac> if empty
<asac> just --filename=
<asac> but thats ok as we use that in .desktop
<JamieBennett> asac: yeah, due to getopt
<asac> JamieBennett: havent checked looking url
<asac> is -t irrelevant for that?
<JamieBennett> -t is used to launch the correct service
<asac> ok so no auto detection by them
<asac> yeah. so do a release and the packaging
<asac> ;)
<JamieBennett> will do
<asac> GrueMaster: hey
<asac> GrueMaster: so is the focus things for maximus/-efl not an issue for the 3d launcher?
<styol> quick newbie question, im a bit confused as to how to go about installing ubuntu for ARM on a netbook that comes pre-installed with windows CE... im assuming theres not a similar iso approach like regular ubuntu where i may be able to for instance turn an sd card into a bootable disk and install?
<asac> styol: what netbook is that?
<persia> styol: 50% of the effort involved is likely to be figuring out how to boot the device.  Once that's sorted, it's easier to make it just work.
<styol> sorry my IRC app froze for literally the past 3 minutes
<styol> its some crappy china netbook that with an awesome $90 price tag...
<persia> Did you get backscroll at least?
<persia> If you can tell us the model name, we may be able to give more advice.
<styol> yeah indeed, how to boot the device as in like key combinations?
<styol> hmm its likely a no name brand, one sec ill grab the link with details
<styol> http://www.china-wholesale-supplier.com/7-inch-netbookak7802q216wince-50-operating-systemnandflash-2gbfrequency-266mhz-processormini107_p12982.html
<persia> Or what the bootloader accepts.  Some devices can boot USB, some can't.  Some can boot from SD, some can't.  Some need external special tools to update the NOR to change how they boot.
<styol> thats a good point that would make sense to be a big difference in approach :)
<persia> That looks a lot like a Skytone Alpha-400 to me.
<persia> I wouldn't try to put Ubuntu on it: the RAM is very tight.
<styol> ive been trying to look up details for the processor AK7802Q216 but only am able to locate other netbooks with the same processor
<styol> ah ok, any other suggestions?
<persia> If you do, I suspect you can only run Jaunty (9.04), and not newer releases, because of the processor.
<styol> the appeal with ubuntu was actually potentially stuff that may be stripped, in particular we're looking to do a kiosk setup with either simply a web page loading or adobe air which may be pushing it
<styol> * an adobe air app (that would essentially only load a web page)
<persia> You'll want to research more about the device, but I suspect Debian could run on the processor.  You'd need to be careful to trim your install to be happy with 128MB RAM though.
<styol> yeah will have to make sure to keep that in mind. ultimately we just want a device that display a single web page and does nothing else
<persia> You don't need a general-purpose OS for that.
<persia> GO find a kernel that can boot the device, and init into an embedded browser.
<persia> (Oh, also, I don't think any of the Ubuntu kernels would work there)
<styol> sorry im a bit new to the more technical side of linux, definitely of the variety that uses iso's with easy installs on common setups hehe.. so this is all new stuff to me
<styol> ah ok. much appreciated with the suggestions, im soaking everything in that i can
<styol> do you have any embedded browser recommendations?
<styol> konqueror?
<persia> I don't.  We don't generally do much embedded stuff (although we run a general purpose OS on hardware that some vendors also sell into embedded markets).
<persia> It would be some special konqueror: the regular konqueror assumes a general purpose OS (and all of KDE).
<styol> gotcha. you've been extremely helpful and i really appreciate the guidance, likely have saved me a lot of time already :)
<hrw> styol: midori
<persia> hrw: Is there a midori-static that can run as init?
<hrw> styol: uses webkit and works on 128MB ram
<styol> sweeeet! thanks hrw!
<hrw> persia: no idea - in OE we used midori with whole x11 session
 * XorA has run firefox on 64M device, wasnt that hard
<persia> heh.  The *one* time I actually recommend an embedded-style solution, and everyone points out that general-purpose solutions scale all the way down :)
<hrw> in 2005 I managed to run Minimo (gecko based mobile browser) on 400MHz Xscale with 64MB ram
 * XorA used firefox on his SL-5500 :-D
<XorA> hrw will remember that device well
<hrw> styol: but forget Adobe Flash support on ARM/Linux
<styol> oh man all this info, gonna have to save this chat log haha
<styol> thats fine, i mean we may have wanted to use it for audio but im guessing we can figure something else out
<persia> styol: Already done: it's at irclogs.ubuntu.com
<hrw> XorA: ba! it get me into ARM Linux which get me to OpenEmbedded which get me to Canonical
<styol> this place rocks, im leaving this channel on auto-join
<styol> im extremely interested in this new line of knowledge :)
<XorA> hrw: next release Openzaurus Ostriche?
<hrw> XorA: you mean 11.10?
<persia> styol: Just be aware that we're targeting newer processors than that in the device you mention, to the degree that there are very few devices currently available in retail that can even run current Ubuntu.
<persia> To get Zaurus back needs someone to revive the name at Sharp, which needs a better form-factor than Netwalker.
<hrw> styol: grab FriendlyARM devboard with 7" wvga screen
<styol> persia that is a good point indeed, we would be essentially wanting to provide a setup that never changes aside from the web page loaded so scaling or upgrading wouldnt be in the scope for us
<XorA> persia: I first met hrw working on Openzaurus :-)
<hrw> styol: costs ~170€, is nicely supported in OpenEmbedded
<hrw> styol: but does not run current Ubuntu
<persia> And for all I tout Ubuntu, OpenEmbedded is probably a better solution at the current time for a low-cost only-shows-this-one-super-magic-webpage device.
<styol> hrw this device im looking at is $90 usd and $80 usd at wholesale with a screen, keyboard, lan, wifi, speakers, essentially everything we need.. but its 128mb ram and 2gb hd
<styol> * a netbook basically, really basic one
<styol> looks like a matel toy
<persia> On that device, really, run Debian with low-memory apps, and you'll do fine.
<persia> And doing it that way lets folk use it for anything else once they break into the browser.
<styol> we really one people that use it to not even be able to goto other web sites, start applications, nothing
<styol> well, guess logging into wifi is a different story
<XorA> use that case, get prpplague to design an omap4 board to fit inside it :-)
<hrw> wifi is easy if you have working driver
<persia> styol: Someone *will* break into it if it's a good device anyway.
<hrw> XorA: prpplague will fit BeagleBoard inside
<styol> persia what do you mean? well, i can put it into perspective if you guys want regarding basically what we're trying to do...
<styol> essentially will be a device that restaurants can purchase for this free online ordering thing we're doing and it will allow them to basically receive new order notifications, update users of changes to order (on delivery etc), and that sort of stuff
<persia> styol: That I know of no browser that isn't a security nightmare, so if you permit browser access, someone will find a way to root the device, and use it for something else.  This may not impact your plans in any way (it doesn't impact the plans of most folk)
<styol> its fine honestly if they go through the trouble, they deserve it
<styol> the standard hostess will likely not do that
<styol> if they want facebook that bad, have it lol
<styol> i just dont want it to be use for the general public
<styol> *easy
<styol> er... closed audience, not general public in that its like library computer
<XorA> heh the pile driver has started up outside my house
<hrw> I need to find 15cm usb extender cables
<styol> im in america and converted to inches and search 6 inch usb extender and theres gobbles
<styol> would you like a link or are you looking for something local (or in your house even)
<hrw> I need to find local - getting them from US would take forever and cost 800% of their value at least
<styol> wheres local if i may ask?
<hrw> styol: Szczecin, Poland
<styol> ah i see. need bulk or just one/couple?
<hrw> few
<hrw> but so far I need one - for beagleboard hub
<styol> ah gotcha
<hrw> btw - how many of already supported by Ubuntu/ARM devices have video-out? (vga/dvi/hdmi/svideo ones)
<persia> hrw: There's no way to answer that precisely, because there exists no authoritative list of devices that work, but at least all the dev boards I've seen running it have something, and I know that either DisplayLink or SiS/USB works for the rest, if there is USB available.
<persia> (although there's currently no good integration in terms of UI or autodetection to set xorg.conf for USB solutions)
<hrw> ok
<ogra> lool, why did you move the USB omap bug to high ? it prevents all ways of installation or input
 * ogra thinks its absolutely criticalk
<ogra> -k
<persia> Does it really matter?  It gets fixed-by-upload about 4 hours after beta2 releases, doesn't it?
<ogra> persia, i dont know, all i currently know is that its not yet fully fixed
<ogra> so it depends if amitk finds a fix
<persia> Agreed there.  I just didn't think "critical" vs. "high" mattered, since we know it needs fixing soonest.
<ogra> persia, right, thats why i wondered why lool changed it :)
<lool> ogra, persia: critical is when it would affect random other packages, breaking the world
<lool> It's not the case, it's a high priority bug in a well understood place
<ogra> well, i could argue that it breaks the whole omap world :)
<lool> Basically, don't use Critical in Ubuntu unless it deserves attention from everybody
<ogra> ok
<persia> lool: Depends on one's interpretation.  It certainly falls under "A bug which has a severe impact on a large portion of Ubuntu users" for every user likely to have that package installed (from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Importance )
<ogra> heh
<ogra> apart from the fact that it prevents installation thats true :)
<GrueMaster> asac: I don't know about the 3D launcher.  I am not testing the netbook image for x86, and we haven't had the 3D launcher in arm images.
<ogra> we do ...
<ogra> its just not started
<asac> GrueMaster: having this data would help a lot to decide whta to do with it
<ogra> was the openoffice FTBFS discussed in the meeting yesterday ?
<GrueMaster> asac: I don't exactly have a system to test this with.  I gave up all of my netbooks this cycle.  I would assume it isn't an issue, otherwise it would have been reported.
<asac> kk
<asac> focus is sometimes and issue in compiz vs. metacity
<asac> they behave different
<ogra> well, UNE definately doesnt use compiz anywhere (unless my info is outdated)
<ogra> its surely not depending on the launcher though
<GrueMaster> ogra:  doesn't x86 use it?
<ogra> compiz ?
<ogra> i dont think so
<ogra> until recently you couldnt run compiz together with clutter (that changed but i dont know when exactly)
<ogra> definately no compiz in http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-netbook/daily-live/20100406.1/lucid-netbook-i386.manifest
<GrueMaster> That's right.  I had compiz & clutter confused.  I just got up, need caffeine.
<ogra> so its either maximus or metacity
<ndechesne> hi all. anyone tried to use git from 10.04 on an ARM target? 10.04 has git 1.7.0, and when I clone any public repo, I have some fatal errors pack signature mismatch and index-pack failed. I am running latest 10.04. On x86 with 10.04 I can clone the same tree without any problem.
<ogra> i would put my bets on maximus since thats the piece that does the fullscreening of the apps *after* the app is up
 * ogra happily doesnt touch git :)
<GrueMaster> That's what the bug is against.
<ogra> GrueMaster, have a look at /apps/metacity/general/focus_new_windows
<ndechesne> and in fact, my system is screwed up after git clone failed. for example, I can't apt-get install anymore, it fetches the packages and then fails with Can not write log, openpty() failed (/dev/pts not mounted?) and Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg received a segmentation fault.... after reboot apt-get install works fine.
<ogra> and fucus_mode
<ogra> *focus
<ogra> sounds like mountall didnt mount your /dev/pts (which ususally does not harm, just spills that warning)
<GrueMaster> focus mode is set to click, and focus_new_windows is set to smart.
<ogra> hmm, i think thats ok
<lool> ndechesne: if you get some apt-get install errors and random other errors after using a more recent git, it suggests you rendered your hardware or kernel unstable with the new git
<ndechesne> ogra: don't think so. if i do the same apt-get install before running git clone, it works fine. for example, after git clone fails, running ubuntu-bug gives me a seg fault... after reboot ubuntu-bug works again. any chance you can try to git clone on a real system as well?
<lool> ndechesne: Typically, dpkg segfaults are attributed quite often to unstable systems
<ndechesne> lool, ogra: by the way, I downloaded git 1.6.5 source code and built it (native). and this version of git works fine with the same repo. so clearly there is something wrong with the current git version in 10.04 for armel.
<lool> ndechesne: Yeah but if your system is unstable as a result of using it, it might be more interesting to diagnose the unstability
<lool> It's probably triggered by accident with a particular version of git
<lool> ndechesne: If you like to exclude git, you could run it under qemu-system-arm  :-)
<ndechesne> lool: do you have an ARM target handy? can you try to see if it's reproduceable on your side?
<ndechesne> lool: ;-) I was expecting you would tell that to me!
<lool> I'm too predictable
<ogra> tsk, these french people, always in agreement
<ogra> :)
<lool> ndechesne: I have an ARM target ready, but crchhchcrchhh I'm going in a tunnel crhcrchr
<ogra> hahaha
 * lool drives back home now
 * lool &
<lool> ttyl
<hrw> omg...
<hrw> I copied lucid-netbook armel image to sd card
<hrw> I rather expected vfat+ext3 combo then one big vfat partition with 430MB squashfs on it
<hrw> should I dig for usb stick for rootfs?
<ogra> ndechesne, so git clone git://gitorious.org/x-load-omap3/mainline.git with the latest git.-core from lucid and then apt-get install xterm works flawless here on an imx51 system
<ogra> *git-core
<ogra> hrw, if we would use ext3 for our images we would need to have the image build scripts running as root
<hrw> ogra: OE builds ext2/3 images as user
<hrw> in fakeroot
<ogra> the .img files ?
<hrw> yes
<ndechesne> ogra: argh... i am running on OMAP board, and same repo fails...
<ogra> how do you write to ext3 .img without loop mounting them
<hrw> genext2fs tool
<ogra> hmm, havent heard about that, sounds intresting
<ogra> though not for our live images
<hrw> IMAGE_CMD_ext3 = "genext2fs -b ${ROOTFS_SIZE} -d ${IMAGE_ROOTFS} ${DEPLOY_DIR_IMAGE}/${IMAGE_NAME}.rootfs.ext3 ${EXTRA_IMAGECMD}; tune2fs -j ${DEPLOY_DIR_IMAGE}/${IMAGE_NAME}.rootfs.ext3"
<ogra> there is no point for them to be ext3
<ogra> since the partition is only a container for the squashfs anyway
<hrw> hi prpplague
<ogra> ndechesne, my /dev/pts isnt mounted either btw (running in a chroot) and i get the same message without subsequent segfault
<ogra> so its clearly system instability of any kind
<prpplague> hrw: hey bud
<XorA> hey prpplague
<prpplague> any canonical folks here using the beagle board?
<prpplague> XorA: hey hey
<prpplague> XorA: i heard something on the radio yesterday that made me think of you
<ogra> prpplague, we're still waiting for a working kernel, but yes generally we do
<XorA> prpplague: OH NO!
<prpplague> XorA: new flavor of potato crisps, haggis flavor
<XorA> prpplague: I hate haggis
<ogra> lol
<prpplague> XorA: hehe, for some reason i thought of you when i heard that
<prpplague> ogra: any way i could pick your brain about the things you'd want to do to differently on the beagle to make it easier for desktop dev?
<ogra> well, the 10.04 image will exactly look like the ubuntu-netbook image on other arches
<ogra> beyond that we build a server image and a netinstall image
<ogra> neither of them work properly yet
<prpplague> ogra: sorry i mean hardware wise
<ogra> but will do so at release time (i hope :) )
 * XorA needs to find room on desk for yet another beagle!
<prpplague> ogra: i.e. different connectors or button options
<XorA> prpplague: is zippy2 for sale now?
<prpplague> XorA: for about a month
<prpplague> XorA: trainer went on sale monday
 * amitk wonders if someone makes rubber feet for the beagles so that can stack on top of each other...
<hrw> ok, ubuntu boots on my beagleboard
<XorA> for ubuntu I can see having network being essential
 * prpplague accidentally wore his prescription sunglasses into the office this morning
<ogra> prpplague, hmm, not really, currently we assume a USB disk for the rootfs, USB kbd and mouse and plan to re-use the SD install media as kind-of-bootfloppy to carry /boot
<prpplague> now i have to go all the way back to the car to get my other pair
<ogra> (its a quick shot image so we go the path of least resistance with the setup atm)
<prpplague> ogra: what about having a usb->rs232 built in rather than the generic rs-232 connector?
<prpplague> ogra: or possibily a case of some type like a STB format
<ogra> sure, a case would be cool
<ogra> STB is a bit big though, i would go with nettop format
<hrw> prpplague: if you can do rs232+jtag in one...
<prpplague> ogra: if you had a case for it, is there anything special you'd want to add to the case
<ogra> holes :)
<XorA> prpplague: make the top of the case like a lego brick, then we can build beagle walls
<ogra> and indeed the power button would have to go through somehow
<XorA> prpplague: I have a lacie hard disk like that
<hrw> heh.. 1280x720MR does not fit on my 20" lcd ;(
<amitk> stackable beagleboards would be nice
<ogra> probably a power LED would also make sense
<prpplague> ogra: might providing a rough dimensions of a case that would be good?
<ogra> prpplague, well, add 1/2 cm around the board
<ogra> and as high as needed plus a bit of space
<ogra> 1.5cm or so
<prpplague> ogra: i was looking at a case size of 7x5.5x2.5
<prpplague> ogra: but this would include some accessory items inside as well
<ogra> yeah, sounds good
 * hrw -> out
<prpplague> ogra: you'd have two external leds, two external user buttons, power led, built in usb->rs232 for the console uart, proto area , and a secondary sd/mmc slot
<prpplague> hrw: later
<prpplague> ogra: reset button and power switch
<ogra> how do you get the secondary SD attached ?
<prpplague> ogra: via the expansion header
<ogra> ah, thats why you need extra space then
<ogra> but yes, that sounds like a device i'd buy :)
<prpplague> ogra: well there are some other features that will go in there, thats just the starting port
<prpplague> ogra: what would be the median price range you'd pay for something like that?
<ogra> below 200€
<prpplague> ogra: does that include a beagle?
<ogra> yes, indeed
<ogra> beagle is at 120€ or so atm ... so i would be willing to pay up to 80€ for a case
<prpplague> ogra: ahh, target price of the board+case (without beagle) is about 42EUR
<ogra> ah
<prpplague> ogra: you'd buy it for that price?
<ogra> yes, but i usually dont look at the price if i want something :)
<prpplague> hehe
<ogra> i'm probably the wrong one to actually define a price here
<prpplague> ogra: the one item that i still haven't gotten good feedback on is the builtin usb->rs232 for console uart
<ogra> indeed i would also buy it for 42€
<ogra> ;)
<prpplague> ogra: is that something that added value to you?
<prpplague> XorA: what about you?
<ogra> well, i'm not a big fan of serial at all
<XorA> prpplague: I prefer real RS-232 as Ive found power cycling the boards seems to reset usb-rs232 chips
<XorA> prpplague: price is awesome though
<ogra> since we started ARM i'm trying to get the ubuntu setup to a point where you never *need* to use serial actually
<prpplague> XorA: depends on how you implement the usb-rs232, alot of folks like the gumstix don't implement it properly
<XorA> prpplague: zoom2 is actually quite stable
<prpplague> XorA: what about the case size?
<ogra> though given that there will likely still be a long way to go until thats fully achieved having usb->rs232 surely makes sense
<prpplague> ogra: you usually use the OTG port on the beagle as a serial gadget or network gadget to work directly with the beagle?
<prpplague> XorA: didn't i give you a trainer board?
<ogra> no, i usually use RS232 with my USB/serial adapter
<prpplague> ogra: ahh ok
<prpplague> ogra: you use the OTG port much ?
<ogra> i usually use the mini USB port for powering the board if i want to work on it on a train etc :)
<prpplague> ogra: ahh
<ogra> beyond that i dont use it much, no
<prpplague> ahh interesting
<ogra> we might probably play with installation via OTG options later #
<XorA> prpplague: sounds ok with the size, my current case is 3.25x3.5x1.5
<prpplague> ogra: just curious, how do you carry your beagle on the train? got a box or something for it?
<ogra> my bag
<ogra> and two USB cables coming out of it
<prpplague> ogra: just leave it in your bag and run the cable out?
<ogra> going to my lappie :)
<ogra> yeah
<prpplague> interesting
<prpplague> the two cables i assume is one for power and the other to your usb->rs232?
<ogra> right
<prpplague> dandy
<prpplague> ogra: thanks a bunch for the info
<ogra> welcome :)
<prpplague> ogra: you work for canonical?
<ogra> yep
<prpplague> dandy
<prpplague> XorA: what kind of case are you using?
<XorA> prpplague: clear perspex thing koen sent the board it :-)
<prpplague> ogra: oh one more thing, are you planning to purchase a beagleXM ?
<prpplague> XorA: ahh
<ogra> prpplague, yes, given that we actually want to provide ubuntu netbook images and the 256M are the lowest edge for running such an image
<ogra> so the C4 doesnt really cut it
<prpplague> ogra: thanks
 * prpplague goes to get  his glasses from the car
<lool> ndechesne: Back now; so what is it you're doing, and how can I reproduce it?
<ogra> lool,  <git clone git://gitorious.org/x-load-omap3/mainline.git with the latest git.-core from lucid and then apt-get install xterm works flawless here on an imx51 system>
<lool> W: Bizarre Error - File size is not what the server reported 171880 114587
<ogra> as i understood, the same fails for ndechesne
<hrw> re
<hrw> prpplague: make a board with: 4xport usb hub, power socket (+ power cable from board to BB), ethernet, reset button
<prpplague> hrw: you mean for the RevC boards?
<hrw> yes
<hrw> prpplague: I have B7, C3, C3+beaglebug so prefer to not buy XM just to get some addons
<prpplague> hrw: and the case size? the 7x5.5x2.5 , that acceptable?
<hrw> prpplague: I do not need case basically but any which fit BB+expansion and give access to reset/user key, usb ports, serial, sd, hdmi, audio is fine
<hrw> ~curse lucid netbook image for lack of serial use
<hrw> after ~minute screen go black and I do not even know did my keyboard+mouse were recognized
<XorA> hrw: I thought the current issue was the keyboard/mouse are not recognised?
<amitk> XorA: hrw: right, usb is broken at the moment. And we don't have serial enabled by default
<amitk> but you can add serialtty=ttyS2 to your boot.cmd and compile it into boot.scr to get you a console
<hrw> [  136.328033] Unhandled fault: external abort on non-linefetch (0x1018) at 0x402e6000
<hrw> known?
<hrw> amitk: I dropped to uboot and used better cmdline then default
<hrw> [    0.000000] Kernel command line: splash vram=12M omapfb.mode=dvi:1280x800MR-16@60 file=/cdrom/preseed/ubuntu.seed loglevel=9 printk.time=1 console=ttyS2,115200n8 -- boot=casper
<amitk> hrw: sounds like some module was accessed with clocks off
<hrw> anyway without usb it is unusable
<hrw> but atleast 1280x800MR-16@60 fits my LCD
<amitk> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-ti-omap/+bug/541030
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 541030 in linux-ti-omap (Ubuntu Lucid) (and 1 other project) "omap kernel musb/ehci ports not enabled on beagleboard (affects: 1) (heat: 12)" [High,Triaged]
<amitk> you can change the configs according to the that bug and you should have usb, and compile your own kernel until we're able to upload a new kernel
<hrw> not today - I need to get openjdk-6 crosscompiled
<DanaG> amitk: do the ubuntu boot scripts now auto-build the stuff to go on mmcblk0p1?
<amitk> DanaG: this is the u-boot config:
<amitk> fatload mmc 0:1 0x80000000 /casper/uImage
<amitk> fatload mmc 0:1 0x81600000 /casper/uInitrd
<amitk> setenv bootargs 'splash console=ttyS2,115200n8 console=tty0 serialtty=ttyS2 vram=12M omapfb.mode=dvi:1280x720MR-16@60 file=/cdrom/preseed/ubuntu.seed -- boot=casper'
<amitk> bootm 0x80000000 0x81600000
<amitk> so, if you're asking if root is hardcoded to mmcblk0, then no
<amitk> this is for the live image, though
<DanaG> No, I mean, when you update-initramfs, does it build an initrd?
<DanaG> On the installed system.
<DanaG> Right now I have to do that manually.
<DanaG> hmm, what's "serialtty"?  It seems a bit redundant.
<DanaG> I also use serial console on my host system, and it sucks that it disables plymouth splash on local tty if a serial console is present.
<amitk> sounds like a ogra question ^^^
<amitk> DanaG: i think my bootargs might've changed from default as I hack around the deficiencies of the first ubuntu image
<DanaG> oh yeah, also... I hope you'll build the g_audio and g_file (and such) drivers.
<ogra_cmpc> DanaG, serialtty is a casper option while console= is a kernel option
<amitk> ogra_cmpc: no, the question before that
<ogra_cmpc> it is responsible for creating a getty process during boot in the live image
<ogra_cmpc> the update-initrsmfs one ?
 * hrw -> out
<lool> ogra_cmpc, asac: Would you guys have any issue if we renamed the d-i omap images to omap3?
<DanaG> yeah, I was wondering how that copying to the vfat partition would be done automatically.
<DanaG> (compare it to x86, where grub does that stuff automatically).
<lool> ogra_cmpc, asac: Actually I see the kernel is called -omap; I wonder whether it should really be called -omap3
<lool> amitk: ^ your thoughts?  I see the description properly mentions OMAP3, and given that we're likely to have an omap4 one at some point, I wonder whether it would make sense to name everything -omap3 and avoid the ambiguous -omap name
<ogra_cmpc> lool, you know i dont have any issues with you renaming stuff but if you plan to do that please do it in all places
<lool> ogra_cmpc: did I miss any above?
<ogra_cmpc> lool, well, inside d-i there are several places as well as in the seeds
<ogra_cmpc> (installer and boot seed specifically)
<ogra_cmpc> i dont care how the images or the kernel package are called as long as nothing breaks which we have already in place
<ogra_cmpc> for 10.04 i dont mind at all how anything is called for later stuff we need to touch the names in any case though
<armin76> pamo :D
<amitk> lool: in the future we will want to support omap4, and I don't plan on making two different kernels for omap3 and 4.
<ogra_cmpc> amitk, you have to
<amitk> ogra_cmpc: why so?
<ogra_cmpc> the omap4 patchset is incompatible to the omap3 one for now
<amitk> ogra_cmpc: not true, 2.6.34 already has multi-omap support (omap2, 3 and 4 in the same kernel)
<ogra_cmpc> though i'm sure help on making them work together will be appreciated :)
<amitk> M will probably be 2.6.35+
<DanaG> oh yeah, I think the "M" name (forgot what it was) has one too many syllables.
<ogra_cmpc> maverick meercat
<plars> ?
<DanaG> 5 syllables.
<DanaG> Most other names have had only 3 or 4.
<plars> so did jaunty jackalope
<plars> that is 5 as well
<DanaG> Still sounded a bit smoother than maverICK
<DanaG> the sound is rather sharp. =þ
<ogra_cmpc> the release will be cutting :)
<rcn-ee> Yeah we have to wait till 2.6.34 for mult-omap, even with the rc's i haven't got it to build correctly yet (omap3 + omap4)
<desrt> hi.  i'm trying to take arm ubuntu for a spin inside qemu using the netboot iso from lucid alpha
<desrt> *beta
<prpplague> rcn-ee: mult-omap?
<desrt> i'm not having any luck with that.  i get a black screen.
<rcn-ee> omap2 + omap3 + omap4 boards booting with one kernel (omap2 is armv6 so only debian)
 * prpplague uses real hardware and not qemu
<prpplague> rcn-ee: ahh
 * desrt doesn't have real hardware :)
<rcn-ee> it makes things very interesting prpplague and good for one image fits all boards distrubtions...  but end users will probally disable it when they build their unique images...
<prpplague> rcn-ee: yea i wasn't going to make a comment, just figured you had a reason to do that kind of config
<ogra_cmpc> desrt, if you are to lazy to debug use rootstock to build an ubuntu-minimal image (see topic)
<rcn-ee> ps, congrates, saw your boards where picked up by sparkfun...
<desrt> ya.  i'm just installing rootstock now :)
<prpplague> btw, FYI for those beagle board users, Trainer boards are now available - http://www.tincantools.com/product.php?productid=16149&cat=0&page=1&featured
<rcn-ee> Hey ogra any chance can i get that 'create initramfs' patch for rootstock merged...  I've been playing all week with it, and it speeds up boot times immesilly, my 'beta2' image tomorrow will have a uIntrid bydefault..
<ogra_cmpc> rcn-ee, yeah, i havent done the final rootstock upload yet, that patch is still on my list
<ogra_cmpc> we still need to find out about the quem hang and if there is a way to work around in rootstock, i'm holding back the final release for lucid as long as i can
<rcn-ee> okay awesome!
<ogra_cmpc> currently omap consumes all my time
<rcn-ee> yeah, i've noticed those when building 'netbook' image and it's sticking on iso-codes again...
<ogra_cmpc> (and being on the road for the last 10 days didnt really help here)
<desrt> ogra_cmpc: man.  this got a lot easier since last time i looked
<rcn-ee> i think i'm going to cheat.. build a minimal image... apt-get the rest on a beagle, then retar it up for release..
<desrt> ogra_cmpc: are you responsible for this?
<rcn-ee> oh fun.. state side again?
<ogra_cmpc> desrt, yep
<desrt> props, dude :)
<ogra_cmpc> desrt, and lots of community people that helped with patches (like rcn-ee )
<desrt> you almost have me thinking the qemu-user+chroot is the way to go now
<rcn-ee> laughs, thanks..  But we make ogra do all the real work.. ;)
<ogra_cmpc> heh
<ogra_cmpc> i'm just the guy with the glue tube and the dirty fingers ;)
<desrt> i love how libdrm-noveau -intel and -radeon are being installed into my arm system
<ogra_cmpc> lol
<rcn-ee> you never know in 'theory' nouvea might some day work with the 'tegra2'
<ogra_cmpc> now that would be sweet
<desrt> wtf plymouth support in the minimal install
<ogra_cmpc> yep
<desrt> that should really be in -desktop
<ogra_cmpc> nope
<ogra_cmpc> its used everywhere, even in text boots
<rcn-ee> it looks pretty cool..
<ogra_cmpc> cryptfs prompts are routeed through it as i understood
<ogra_cmpc> no matter which kind of theme is used
<desrt> ah
<rcn-ee> oh by the way, i know oem-config works on freescale hardware, how much ram/swap do you guys set aside?  I'm running out of memory on my Bx ..
<ogra_cmpc> (text is just another form of theme in plymouth)
<ogra_cmpc> rcn-ee, for the gtk or the text version ?
<rcn-ee> right now i'm just playing with the text version...
<ogra_cmpc> that should work in 128M
<ogra_cmpc> worst case enable compcache in your kernel and set the initramfs.conf variable
<ogra_cmpc> that should extend your ram a bit
<rcn-ee> that's what i thought too... it's dieing with out of memory errors..  (it's also drawing the dmesg console and oem-config console on top of each other onthe screen.. ;) )
<ogra_cmpc> though we just found that compcache changed since it entered staging, not sure its still compatible with the ubuntu userspace setup
<ogra_cmpc> (we use the old version in ubuntu kernels still)
<rcn-ee> thanks..  I'll play with merging that into my 2.6-dev tree and retest...
<desrt> nice.  seems to be going.
<asac> lool: afaiui we are working towards identical kernel for both
<lool> asac: Ah right, forgot about that multi omap thingie
<NCommander> eggonlea: I've been doing some testing with NFS root on ARM, if your interested, I think we can get this to work well with your setup
#ubuntu-arm 2010-04-08
<eggonlea> NCommander: Great! Could we use NFS root with default uImage/uInitrd/rootfs now?
<NCommander> eggonlea: you have to rebuild the uInitrd for NFS mode
<NCommander> eggonlea: its not difficult
<NCommander> eggonlea: once you do that, it should just work
<NCommander> eggonlea: basically, you'll have to TFTP a boot.scr file that will download a uImage and uInitrd, set the command line, and boot
<eggonlea> But why? I've looked into the initramfs which should have the ability to mount NFS already.
<NCommander> eggonlea: it does, but you need to flip the switch to tell it to actually try and do that ;-)
<eggonlea> And actually I've tried that before with default initramfs. It did work.
<NCommander> eggonlea: hrm, interesting. Where'd you run into problems then?
<eggonlea> the problem is in 1) /etc/fstab; 2) /etc/network/interface; and 3) /etc/init/network-manager
 * NCommander got tripped up by finding out you have to set rw on the command line
<NCommander> 1 is easy
<NCommander> 2 is easy
<NCommander> ah
<NCommander> 3 needs an off switch
<eggonlea> yes
<NCommander> Here's the fstab I'm using on my board
<eggonlea> by specifying "nfsroot=xxx" and "boot=nfs" at the same time, I could use the default initramfs.
<NCommander> eggonlea: http://paste.ubuntu.com/410807/
<NCommander> eggonlea: ooh, thats good to know, that means the documentation is out of date
<eggonlea> and I commented out all items in fstab to use NFS.
<eggonlea> Yes, the doc is really old.
<NCommander> You can force network-manager to off by specifying the interface in manual mode in/etc/interfaces/network
<NCommander> auto eth0
<NCommander> iface eth0 inet manual
<NCommander> Put those lines in, and NM will ignore eth0
<eggonlea> Once "boot=nfs" is there, initramfs would deal with "nfsroot=xxx" correctly.
<NCommander> eggonlea: seems your one step ahead of me
<eggonlea> Yes, I deal with interface eth0 as manual
<NCommander> hrm, that should turn NM off
<NCommander> If it doesn't, that's a bug
<NCommander> and can be worked around with apt-get remove network-manager :-)
<eggonlea> It doesn't work until I remove NM from init.
<NCommander> eggonlea: is your eth device 0?
<eggonlea> y
<NCommander> sometimes it likes to move to eth1, eth2, etc.
 * NCommander got as high as eth37
 * NCommander was personally interested in seeing what happened when it got to eth255 ...
<eggonlea> http://paste.ubuntu.com/410808/
<eggonlea> see line 25-53 of my /etc/init/mountall.conf
<eggonlea> It's a bug.
<eggonlea> We could follow up this.
<NCommander> eggonlea: if interfaces.nfs doesn't exist, it should work properly, my /etc/network/interfaces persists reboots
<eggonlea> I'm wondering if standard Ubuntu could integrate something like that to deal with NFSROOT and normal boot smartly. :)
<NCommander> eggonlea: integrate in which way?
 * NCommander notes that except for LTSP, we don't do a lot of network booted except for Mythbuntu
<eggonlea> but the current initramfs DOES include NFS support already.
<eggonlea> why not make one step forward to complete it?
<NCommander> eggonlea: definately something we can look at fixing although its too late for said work to land for 10.04. We can have a spec at UDS and look at improving the existing NFS support there
<eggonlea> if ethx is configured already, just have NM leave it there (don't re-configure again).
<eggonlea> That's fine.
<NCommander> eggonlea: NM is designed for normal users. We're not normal users :-/
 * eggonlea agrees.
<eggonlea> Could NM be dynamically switched off (when initramfs detects "boot=nfs") by passing some parameter easily?
<NCommander> eggonlea: what do you use NFSroot for specifically?
<NCommander> eggonlea: hrm, it won'tbe hard to extend its init script to do extactly that. If your doing NFS root, its unlikely to want network-manager (unless you want to configure a WLAN device, but thats really pushing the usecase)
<eggonlea> I use NFSroot the most time I use Ubuntu. It helps a lot when I transfer files between my development PC, share the powerful utilities in PC, etc.
<eggonlea> I could even restore a broken rootfs easily by just tar and untar a backup.
<eggonlea> I only use HD as root when installing a fresh one from livecd and release customized Ubuntu to customers (the released tarball would contains the scripts I pasted just now to support both of HD and NFS).
<NCommander> eggonlea: that's true. You can even do squashfs over NFS to get a clean environment every time
 * DanaG wishes networkmanager wouldn't ignore usb0 ("can't determine driver")
<persia> DanaG: Please file a bug about that: it's surely fixable.
<DanaG> I know why it can't determine driver: /sys/class/net/usb0/device/driver symlink doesn't exist.
<persia> Then that's a kernel bug (and still fixable) :)
<eggonlea> NCommander, I cannot even launch Chromium browser here (instead of rendering wrongly). Just install it from archive. Would try it on a latest fresh livecd.
<MartinB> I can
<NCommander> eggonlea: can't test it on Dove ATM (my PSU is MIA ATM), but I'll put it on a TODO item
<MartinB> eggonlea : What plaform are you testing on?
<NCommander> MartinB: he's on Dove ;-)
<MartinB> NCommander : I've got a tegra2 working here...
<eggonlea> Dove.
<MartinB> thanks .. one sec
<MartinB> Y0, right?
<NCommander> MartinB: X0
<eggonlea> X0
<NCommander> There are issues with Y0/Y1 on Lucid
<MartinB> Sure ... MAKE me go to the garage to get it.
<MartinB> sigh
<NCommander> as in, it doesn't work :-)
<MartinB> 2 mins
<NCommander> MartinB: where'd you get a dove board?
<MartinB> NCommander : Asked nicely after last UDS
<NCommander> MartinB: wow
<MartinB> NCommander : remember, I /live/ in Austin
<NCommander> MartinB: that's true
<MartinB> BRB
<eggonlea> MartinB, so you are running Karmic on Y0?
<MartinB> eggonlea : No, I'm running something custom on the Y0, but I can always switch the image .. I just got the X0 out of the garage
<MartinB> I need to run an aptitude update and safe-upgrade, then we'll be in good shape
<MartinB> okay, done
<MartinB> what's the issue?  Chromium doesn't run?
<MartinB> I use a SATA rootfs
<eggonlea> Nothing happened after I clicked the icon.
<eggonlea> no GUI launched, no segfault.
<MartinB> which build of chromium?
<eggonlea> that in archive.
<eggonlea> not PPA
 * eggonlea reinstall it in case it's broken.
<eggonlea> Get:1 http://10.38.164.98/ubuntu-ports/ lucid/universe chromium-browser-inspector 5.0.342.7~r42476-0ubuntu1 [598kB]
<eggonlea> Get:2 http://10.38.164.98/ubuntu-ports/ lucid/universe chromium-codecs-ffmpeg 0.5+svn20100326r42726+42573+42890-0ubuntu1 [251kB]
<eggonlea> Get:3 http://10.38.164.98/ubuntu-ports/ lucid/universe chromium-browser 5.0.342.7~r42476-0ubuntu1 [15.1MB]
<eggonlea> 10.38.164.98 is my local mirror to ubuntu-ports
<MartinB> p   chromium-browser                                                                      - Chromium browser
<MartinB> got it
<MartinB> installed ... and I'm assuming you're using the default gnome desktop?
<eggonlea> Netbook by default.
<MartinB> I've got both a server image, and a full desktop
<MartinB> I'll boot the desktop to check
<MartinB> works
<MartinB> no issue at all
<eggonlea> Then, there must be something wrong with my rootfs.
<MartinB> *** glibc detected *** aptitude: double free or corruption (!prev): 0x002a1198 ***
<MartinB> hmm .. new error with aptitude install though
<MartinB> haven't seen that before
 * eggonlea drop the current rootfs upgraded by apt-get update/upgrade and is going to install a fresh one from livecd
<MartinB> good idea
<MartinB> in fact, I should probably do the same
<MartinB> this one was built mid-Feb
<MartinB> I just hate wiping the hard disk :)
<MartinB> but with all these ARM devices around now, I can more easily create a rootfs
<eggonlea> It would help if Ubuntu provides a mode to install automatically.
<DanaG> interesting... is the chromium ffmpeg-nonfree supposed to do h.264?
<persia> eggonlea: How do you mean?  Do the dailies not work?
<eggonlea> DanaG: Personally I don't think so because of license. But I'm not sure until I got it running here.
<DanaG> hmm, but I would've thought "nonfree" meant "includes things you're not supposed to install... but probably will install anyway."
<eggonlea> persia: To install a Ubuntu to SATA from Livecd.
<DanaG> as in all those medibuntu things.
<DanaG> Alternately, we just need an ARM medibuntu.
<MartinB> I also just verified the chromium package works remotely
<persia> eggonlea: That should just work from the live images.  How does it fail?
<eggonlea> persia, e.g. record the install information on one machine and then apply this on all of the other machines.
<persia> eggonlea: That's installer preseeding, which should be well supported (and bugs are appreciated if it doesn't work)
 * persia hunts up some docs
<eggonlea> persia, sorry, I don't know our livecd support that already.
<MartinB> http://www.igotu.com/snapshot.png
<persia> So, there's a bug :)  https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/installation-guide/armel doesn't exist.  https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/installation-guide/i386/ should be mostly the same for most preseeding.
<MartinB> Running chromium remotely via X from the X0 to my mac :)
<eggonlea> MartinB, looks good. I did not see any rendering error there.
<MartinB> works great
<MartinB> I'm also browsing the filesystem, as well as looking at images
<eggonlea> MartinB, it's said rendering abnormally on Dove.
<MartinB> Hmmm.
<MartinB> worth verifying again tomorrow, but I'm not seeing an issue
 * eggonlea reading...
<siji> Anbody from Compulab is here
<persia> siji: If nobody answers after a while, you might try asking the question you had intended to pose to someone from Compulab: it may be that someone else also has the answer.
<siji> persia,am really sorry
<siji> I was trying to get somebody from Compulab
<siji> earlier one mike used to be here alive
<siji> :)
<siji> I just want to knw more details abt compulab's omap based COM
<siji> specially performance point of view
<siji> with Ubuntu
<persia> No need to be sorry.  I just believe in generalised questions :)  I would have asked "Does anyone have any pointers to information about compulab's OMAP based COM, especially any information about performance?"
<persia> Unfortunately, I don't have any such pointers.  Sorry.
<siji> persial, not only that, I posted a query to compulab last week and till havent got any reply (abt the pricing etc)
<persia> siji: If I were you, I'd be increasingly tempted by other solutions :)
<siji> :)
<hrw> morning
<hrw> guys: how much builds you do on your x86(-64) boxes and how much on arm boards?
<amitk> all builds are done natively
<amitk> we might cross-compile _occassionally_ for quick compile-testing..
<hrw> ok, so next question
<hrw> how much you compile at all and how much take from repositories?
<ogra> everything
<hrw> I am trying to find out build power requirements
<ogra> at least in lucid we recompiled the whole archive for v7 and thumb2
<persia> No.
<ogra> no ?
<persia> We recompiled *most* stuff.  There's still stuff that hasn't been updated since warty.
 * persia digs up automated lsits
<ogra> i thought that fell under the "dont build it" policy
<persia> hrm?
<ogra> i.e. did we have a policy to remove binaries for stuff that wasnt built in lucid ?
 * amitk guesses that all of 'main' was native compiled?
<persia> We recompiled everything listed at http://qa.ubuntuwire.com/multidistrotools/unchanged/changed_since_karmic for lucid
<persia> We didn't recompile anything listed at http://qa.ubuntuwire.com/multidistrotools/unchanged/unchanged_since_karmic (yet)
<ogra> amitk, everything was native compiled ... either in ubuntu or debian :)
<persia> No.  Everything was native compiled in Ubuntu.
<ogra> debian does native too
<ogra> at least as far as i know
<amitk> ogra: I meant all of 'main' was native (RE)compiled (for armv7)
<persia> Yes, but we don't use those results (which is part of why we don't, for example, have a working fpc today)
<ogra> amitk, right
<persia> amitk: That is believed to be true, but I'm not sure anyone did confirmation.
<ogra> persia, its only not true if asac made a mistake assembling the give back lists
<persia> A script was used that *tries* to identify ELF2 images to target which packages needed recompile.  The script may have been buggy.
<ogra> theoretically all of main should have been recompiled
<persia> Right.
 * amitk guesses hrw has too-much-info now :)
<ogra> plus everything that was uploaded during the cycle in universe
<ogra> or synced
<persia> Inded.  Everything in the first URL I posted above.
<asac> we recompiled everything thats in main and that isnt arch all
<persia> Did we?  Did we recompile libx86 for armel?
<ogra> persia, we tried to :P
 * persia expects the answer is (slightly) more complicated
<persia> Oh, heh.  12th March.
<ogra> given that it cant build on armel thats a moot point
<hrw> ;)
<ogra> libx86 should really be in PAS
<persia> That's kinda why I picked it.  I thoguht the pointless-to-recompile ones were intentionally skipped.
<persia> Anyway, doesn't really matter.
<asac> right ;)
<persia> hrw: The real answer is that most stuff has been recompiled, and anything that can be demonstrated to have a bug that would be solved by recompilation can be trivially recompiled.
<hrw> amitk: on 26th April I start Ubuntu/ARM work and try now to find out which kind of build will I use. now I do all on my desktop (+ potential VMs if needed) and sometimes run configure scripts on boards to check for strange variables. With Ubuntu/ARM I suspect more builds to be done on arm boards (beagleboard for example) but it takes much more time
<persia> We do all compilation in the repositories, but most of us test-compile before uploading.
 * persia glares at asac
<asac> persia: libx86 was tried to recompile ;)
<asac> last attempt 3rd marc
<asac> i skipped stuff that was ftbfs since the beginning
<persia> 12th according to my logs, but sure.
<ogra> hrw, get an XM :)
<ogra> the 512M will really help
<hrw> ogra: I have b7/c3/c3 here
<ogra> not enough ram to be speedy
<hrw> ogra: and would prefer armv7 with 1GB ram
<persia> hrw: Other commercially available stuff that can build is Efika MX and Netwalker, but there aren't kernels for those
 * ogra wouldnt seriously build on a B or C beagle
 * persia really approves of unified-omap kernels
<ogra> persia, for 10.10 probably
<persia> ogra: Sure.  Both of those are ARMv7
<hrw> ogra: thats why I do builds on my x86-64
<ogra> but have different (and sometimes conflicting) peripherials on the SoC
<ogra> and we dont have any time left
<persia> hrw: Lots of packages *can't* cross-compile.  Many of them can compile with qemu-system-arm or qemu-static-arm, but that's not that much faster than native (but RAM helps).
<hrw> efika mx uses i.mx chip from freescale... that company and their linux support....
<hrw> persia: name one of them?
<persia> hrw: gcc
<hrw> persia: I crosscompiled gcc yesterday
<ogra> beyond that you need the same toolchain to be sure your binaries are sane
<persia> hrw: Not the Ubuntu package, you didn't, or you intentionally disabled the test suite.
<hrw> persia: and then build vim with it on armv7a
<persia> And history aside, my Netwalker runs Ubuntu just fine (and ships with it).
<persia> hrw: Anyway, the general issue with cross-compilation in Ubuntu is that lots of packages need to run the results of the compile post-build/pre-install and so those need to run either natively or in emulation.  Packages without test-suites are (wishlist) buggy.
<hrw> how open and current is efika mx?
<hrw> I have i.mx31 devices here and very bad kernel experience with them
<persia> From what I've heard, userspace is stock Ubuntu 9.04, the kernel source is available (but not upstream).
 * persia doesn't have an Efika MX
<hrw> freescale...
<hrw> netwalker use which SoC?
<persia> i.MX51
<ogra> imx51
<hrw> argh
<ogra> imx51 is currently our best supported arch
<persia> In terms of retail, cetainly.
<ogra> at least it has the least glitches atm
<hrw> ogra: with 5MB patch applied on mainline kernel?
<persia> Other SoC vendors need design wins :)
 * ogra is expecting omapo to take that role in 10.10 but omap in 10.04 is still young and to late for making it sexy
<ogra> *omap
<hrw> ogra: :D
<persia> Especially with the unified kernel: it should almost auto-port to all sorts of retail stuff.
<ogra> lool, Unsupported ioctl: cmd=0xc020660b have you seen that in arm chroots ?
<lool> ogra: Yes
<neurre> hi
<neurre> i've got a beagle board
<neurre> should i try ubuntu on this?
<ogra> lool, seems to not do any harm, do you think we could quieten it for release ?
<persia> neurre: Of course :)
<persia> neurre: Be warned that you may find the memory a bit low for the standard installs though.
<neurre> how easy it is to try?
<persia> neurre: Very.  Download the omap image from http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-netbook/ports/daily-live/current/ , dd to SD, and boot it.
<ogra> dont do that on a rev B board !
<persia> I believe it's currently buggy in a couple annoying ways (like broken USB support), but it ought boot.
<ogra> it wont boot in 128M
<persia> Oh :(
<neurre> i have 256MB
<persia> Do we have anything that boots on rev B?  Server maybe?
<ogra> server might boot
<neurre> so this is rev C i suppose?
<ogra> yes
<neurre> hmm
<ogra> the board should ahve a little sticker
<ogra> next to the USB port
<neurre> how do i get the thing to sd card?
<ogra> use dd
<persia> There are some graphical tools too
 * persia hunts a link
<neurre> i need sdcard thing for my pc i suppose?
<persia> Yes.
<hrw> ogra: easier check is availability of normal USB connector - Bx lacks them, Cx have
<neurre> gotta go get one, then..
<hrw> ogra: or placement of hdmi connector. Cx have hdmi/svideo/audio, Ax/Bx have hdmi on same side as expansion connector
<ogra> my B6 has a USB connector
<hrw> ogra: EHCI one?
<ogra> oh, i lied
 * ogra hasnt looked at the B board for a while
<hrw> I just unoacked B7 to compare
<neurre> will lucid-netbook-armel+omap.img boot on beagleboard?
<ogra> i always mix up the HDMI for USB
<lool> ogra: I didn't look into it
<neurre> just like that, without need to do some boot time setenv stuff?
<persia> neurre: On rev C, yes.
<neurre> does it include PVR drivers?
<hrw> neurre: it will boot but default kernel does not have usb working yet
<ogra> neurre, it will just boot, but still has lots of issues we hope to resolve before release
<neurre> ok..
<persia> neurre: If you don't like dd for some reason, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromImgFiles has some other options (although I don't know how well tested they are with SD targets instead of USB targets)
<neurre> how about anything older?
<ogra> hrw, it wont install either :)
<hrw> ogra: yep
<ogra> i still need to find the right installer magic ... but that requires a working kernel that lets me start the installer at all :)
<persia> neurre: Unfortunately, support for omap is very new in Ubuntu.  There are some self-build instructions on elinux.org for older releases, but helping test the upcoming release helps make it great :)
<persia> ogra: You could always just add a hack in casper that added ubiquity to the session (in 10adduser) for testing purposes :)
<ogra> persia, doesnt help if i hit OOM because of missing compcache :)
<ogra> i can also boot with only-ubiquity to not load the desktop
<ogra> (which is my fallback if compcache isnt sufficient actually)
<persia> heh, OK.
<ogra> lool, why did we never use genext2fs for image building ?
 * ogra is really thankful hrw pointed him to that
<hrw> ;)
<lool> ogra: Because we didn't need it so far?  no idea really
<ogra> its quite awesome for creating ext2/3 images without root privileges
<hrw> http://marcin.juszkiewicz.com.pl/2010/04/08/what-makes-a-good-developer-board/
 * persia reads avidly, and discovers the dual meaning of "board" :)
<hrw> ?
<persia> There's a session starting in #ubuntu-classroom in about 10 minutes entitled "Q&A about the Developer Membership Board"
<hrw> ah
<persia> Just an amusing coincidence, really.
<hrw> ;)
<persia> hrw: Reviewing that post: why uboot only?  Shouldn't OF or UEFI be also suitable?
<hrw> persia: so far I used arm (armv4/v4t/v5te/v6/v7a), avr32, x86 devboards/embeddeddevices. most of them used u-boot, 2 were redboot (one migrated to u-boot later), x86 were standard bios
<lool> hrw: Did you try sheevaplug?
<hrw> lool: have one under desk
<hrw> lool: want to buy?
<lool> hrw: I wonder why you listed 2 serial ports and a JTAG connector on your wishlist after having used a sheevaplug
<lool> I really liked having the serial console and JTAG FTDI on the USB bus myself
<persia> hrw: I'll agree that redboot can be limiting :)  I just was under the impression that OF and UEFI both were even more friendly than uboot when it came to nice flexible boot systems.
<hrw> lool: sheevaplug is not devboard
<hrw> lool: and usb serial/jtag on sheeva unregister from usb bus when you press reset
<lool> hrw: Still, it's a single USB cable to multiplex pretty much everything; uncluttered my desk
<hrw> persia: did not used any of them
<hrw> lool: agreed - I even got one or two devices move to that scheme
<lool> hrw: So you find it a problem that the JTAG has to be reconnected across reboots?
<hrw> lool: but my desktop has 7 real serial ports ;D
<ogra> while redboot is limiting, its very fast ....
<persia> Indeed.
<lool> Which is increasingly rare; laptops are now more numerous than desktops!
<hrw> ogra: not if you have to load kernel from tftp on ep9301 cpu ;(
<ogra> indeed, i meant for loading from local media
<hrw> lool: I do not remember when last time I used my laptop for development... but it is so old that it has one real serial port
<persia> New laptops sometimes have real serial.
<hrw> and costs extra for it
<amitk> lastlog ioctl
<amitk> oops
<persia> Well, maybe.  I've never seen two models that were identical except for presence/absence of the port :)
<persia> And there's USB octopus serial cables with DB9/RJ48 on the ends.
<lool> amitk: You mean dmesg | grep oops
<amitk> lool: no, I was doing a search in my irssi log about your discussion about ogra> lool, Unsupported ioctl: cmd=0xc020660b have you seen that in arm chroots ?
<lool> amitk: Yes, using qemu
<lool> amitk: qemu syscall emulation that is
<amitk> ok
<lool> amitk: I was just kidding with the grep BTW   :)
<amitk> :)
<ogra> yippie
<ogra> my d-i fixes work, server gets further than the kbd selection
<ogra> to sad it doesnt fins a target disk now :(
<ogra> *find
<ogra> hrm
<ogra> it doesnt find ubuntu.seed ....
<ogra> indeed because we build -server
<persia> heh
<ogra> hmm
<ogra> so do i default to ubuntu-server.seed for *all* alternate omap images now ?
<ogra> we dont have a way to differentiate wrt cmdline
<lool> ?
<ogra> lool, we stopped building normal alternate images and the debian-cd code defaults to file=/cdrom/preseed/ubuntu.seed atm
<lool> You mean alternate desktop images?
<ogra> the server images we build use /cdrom/preseed/ubuntu-server.seed
<ogra> lool, right
<lool> I don't understand why there would be any ARM specificity here though, it's just package selections and files in the image?
<ogra> i wonder if we might care for desktop alternate images again at some point
<lool> Yeah, well if it's not desktop it might be netbook or something else
<ogra> lool, the bootloader setup and cmdline code is arm specific
<ogra> not the image
<lool> In any case, you can set the seed to the server one for server builds, but not for anything else
<ogra> well, i cant
<ogra> boot-armel+$subarch doesnt know its building server or desktop
<ogra> it only makes a distinction if its live or alternate atm
<ogra> and sets the seed based on that
<ogra> and given that we dropped alternate desktop completely (since we dont support desktop on armel anymore) the seed thats getting added to the cmdline is wrong
<lool> ogra: Don't we build alternate desktop images on i386?
<ogra> lool, we do
<ogra> but we dont on armel targets
<lool> Why can't we use the same logic to set the seed?
<ogra> heh
<ogra> why didnt we ?
<lool> What I see currently:
<lool> data/lucid/preseed/ubuntu/ubuntu.seed
<lool> data/lucid/preseed/ubuntu-server/ubuntu-server.seed
<lool> data/lucid/preseed/ubuntu-server/amd64/ubuntu-server.seed
<lool> data/lucid/preseed/ubuntu-server/i386/ubuntu-server.seed
<lool> data/lucid/preseed/ubuntu-netbook/ubuntu-netbook.seed
<lool> So there's a base ubuntu-server seed and per subarch overrides if needed
<ogra> not in the scripts
<lool> there's a base ubuntu seed (desktop), no override needed
<ogra> i'm talking about boot-armel+$subarch here
<ogra> we never added any logic to be selective based on $PROJECT
<ogra> and if you build ubuntu-server it will still default to /preseed/ubuntu/ubuntu.seed
<lool> ogra: Apparently there's a simple macro you can call to get it
<lool> I suspect it's what "default_preseed" computes
<lool> Right, exactly, see tools/boot/lucid/common.sh for its code
<lool> So just source that and call default_preseed, then use $DEFAULT_PRESEED on the cmdline
<ogra> ah, sweet
<ogra> i thought i'd need to add a ton of "if [ "$PROJECT" = ubuntu-server ]; then"
<ogra> which is why i brought it up here
<lool> (Perhaps not the best channel to discuss cdimage stuff though)
<ogra> well, its debian-cd
 * XorA wishes there was an ubuntu for his n810
<persia> 9.10 ought be installable.
<persia> I know the Mer folk spent a lot of time working on that as the basis for their releases.
<ogra> XorA, i had jaunty running on my n800, karmic should also work
<XorA> ogra: but how would I install it?
<XorA> Mer is sort of based on ubuntu, but touching apt-get leaves you with unbootable system 100% of the time
<persia> XorA: http://blog.linuxniche.net/?p=16 or similar is probably a sane place to start
<ogra> well, i instealled the bootmenu stuff from maemo that enables you to run your rootfs from SD
<persia> Mer is more than sort-of based on Ubuntu.
<ogra> then just created a chroot on the SD
<persia> The main reasons Mer wasn't *part* of Ubuntu for 9.10 were 1) issues with finding a way to handle the GTK+ patch, and 2) issues with the overhead of creating flavours in Ubuntu.
<prpplague> XorA: ping
<ogra> and installed ubuntu-desktop in it (which wasnt a good idea, if you try that, take rather something like lxde :) )
<XorA> ogra: I just install lxde into Mer, now Ive got an unbootable system :-)
<persia> Hrm?  That shouldn't be possible.
<persia> How did you install lxde?
<ogra> unbootable or do you just dont have any X
<XorA> persia: apt-get install lxde
<XorA> ogra: dont have any X
<persia> This really shouldn't affect kernel config.
<persia> What's the Xorg.0.log say?
<XorA> persia: I cant get to it
<XorA> persia: no ethernet on n810
 * XorA will extract the MMC card and fiddle with it on desktop
<persia> If anything, you might have a wonky Xsession, but just installing lxde *really* shouldn't break X.
<prpplague> XorA: when you have time, i want to pick your brain on a beagleboard case
<XorA> prpplague: can do now
<XorA> Ive always found Mer to be really delicate, which is a real pity as the default maemo sucks these days
<Stskeeps> XorA: look into what tricks we use to boot and getting a ubuntu running should be trivial
<prpplague> XorA: see /msg
<prpplague> ogra: ping
<ogra> here
<prpplague> ogra: hey, quick question regarding out discussion on a dev case for the beagle and beagleXM, how important would it be to provide a power switch(true power disconnect) on the case?
<ogra> well, assuming you have a socket where you plug in a power brick i wouldnt really think its that important ...
<ogra> the question is though what kind of users are you adressing
<ogra> my mother would definately not get the concept if there was no power button
<prpplague> ogra: targeting canonical developers
<ogra> for developers you dont need a power button as long as there are other ways to make the device powerless
 * persia likes power buttons
<ogra> you are special
<ogra> you also talk into hamster coffins when phoning :)
<persia> prpplague: And unless you have some reason for restriction: please make these available (even for money) to any Ubuntu developers, regardless of their affiliation (or an even wider audience)
<persia> ogra: I've not ever made even one phone call from that :p
<ogra> oh, i thought it was fixed so you *could* make calls with it
<prpplague> persia: they will be available to everyone, but my first priority is to satisfy canonical developers
<persia> ogra: I can make calls in Windows.  I've never booted Windows on it.
<persia> prpplague: Fair.  The rest of us can wait (but I hope not too long) :)
<prpplague> persia: all of TinCanTools products are available to everyone
<prpplague> persia: (with regards to the beagle related items)
<persia> Now I just have to get a Beagle (but I'm waiting for more RAM) :)
<prpplague> persia: beagleXM's should be available soon
<persia> That's what I hear.
 * prpplague beagle has more ram that i will ever use
<persia> I like to do lots of test-builds.  1G+ will still make me swap.
<hrw|gone> beaglexm is supposed to be in June
<prpplague> ogra: ping
 * opotin 
<Olivier83> echo
<Olivier83> notice
 * Olivier83 is happy
<persia> Why, particularly?
#ubuntu-arm 2010-04-09
<eggonlea> hi guys, I just noticed that lots of device nodes in /dev dir has "+" attribute. Could anybody point me to any doc/wiki about ACL implementation in Ubuntu? E.g. which CONFIG_XXX_ACL should be enabled in kernel and which user space utilities are using ACL to fine control FS or other stuffs. Thanks!
 * eggonlea is reading https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ACL-OnByDefault.
<eggonlea> But these two doc seem not provide a whole view of ACL in Ubuntu.
<lool> eggonlea: + attribute?
<lool> how do you see that?
<eggonlea> lool, just with "ls -l"
<eggonlea> e.g.
<eggonlea> lli5@sh-dt-4513:/vobs/ubuntu$ ls -al /dev/snd
<eggonlea> total 0
<eggonlea> drwxr-xr-x   3 root root      240 2010-03-24 11:18 .
<eggonlea> drwxr-xr-x  15 root root     4100 2010-04-02 18:48 ..
<eggonlea> drwxr-xr-x   2 root root       60 2010-03-24 11:18 by-path
<eggonlea> crw-rw----+  1 root audio 116, 10 2010-03-24 11:18 controlC0
<eggonlea> crw-rw----+  1 root audio 116,  9 2010-03-30 18:12 pcmC0D0c
<eggonlea> crw-rw----+  1 root audio 116,  8 2010-04-09 15:43 pcmC0D0p
<eggonlea> crw-rw----+  1 root audio 116,  7 2010-03-24 11:18 pcmC0D1c
<eggonlea> crw-rw----+  1 root audio 116,  6 2010-03-24 11:18 pcmC0D2c
<eggonlea> crw-rw----+  1 root audio 116,  5 2010-03-24 11:18 pcmC0D3c
<eggonlea> crw-rw----+  1 root audio 116,  4 2010-03-24 11:18 pcmC0D4p
<eggonlea> crw-rw----+  1 root audio 116,  3 2010-03-24 11:18 seq
<eggonlea> crw-rw----+  1 root audio 116,  2 2010-03-24 11:18 timer
<lool> eggonlea: Hmm indeed
<eggonlea> This troubled us because we didn't enable ACL in kernel by default. :)
<eggonlea> Any doc to describe this?
<eggonlea> I'm wondering if we have to enabled all ACL configuration in kernel.
<lool> I wonder whether it's an ACL
<eggonlea> Er, so, what's this?
<lool> stracing ls and getfacl, it appears to query ACL indeed
<lool> getxattr("/dev/video0", "system.posix_acl_access", "\x02\x00\x00\x00\x01\x00\x06\x00\xff\xff\xff\xff\x02\x00\x06\x00\xe8\x03\x00\x00\x04\x00\x06\x00\xff\xff\xff\xff\x10\x00\x06\x00\xff\xff\xff\xff \x00\x00\x00\xff\xff\xff\xff", 132) = 44
<ogra> the + usually notates an ACL
<lool> Yes; I checked the info page from ls and it says + is for ACL other than SELINUX
<ogra> and we definately support ACL in ubuntu
<ogra> not sure why its set on audio devices though
<lool> When I actually query acls, I do see that there's an ACL in place, but I wonder where it comes from
<ogra> i was under the impression while we support them, we dont set up any ACL's by defualt
<lool> e.g. getfacl /dev/video0 gives http://paste.ubuntu.com/411491/
<ogra> well, i would start looking at udev rules
<eggonlea> So we need to know who's using ACL and what's the requirement to kernel.
<lool> It's clear that plain owner + group differ from the ACL, but what I don't understand is why an ACL is needed at all
<lool> eggonlea: So the device noces are created by udev
<eggonlea> lool, it should be.
<lool> eggonlea: /lib/udev/rules.d/70-acl.rules
<lool> So it seems that's for consolekit integration, misc devices get an ACL on top
<lool> It seems that this is to allow access to the devices depending on who's logged in
<ogra> eggonlea, for the kernel just enable CONFIG_GENERIC_ACL and the _POSIX_ACL functions for each filesystem
<eggonlea> lool: Wow, it seems so.
<lool> it kind of makes sense, but it's a bit scary at the same time
<eggonlea> ogra: I did not see any "acl" keyword in /etc/fstab
<eggonlea> do you think FS_ACL is needed?
<ogra> well, its enabled in all ubuntu kernels
<ogra> so to prevent later issues i would just try to build my kernel config as close to ubuntu as possible
<eggonlea> You are right. I'll check if there's any drawback or impact.
<ogra> as i said above, i dont think we use ACL by default, the devices might be an exception because of console/policykit
<lool> eggonlea: In practice, things might work via groups, but it's best not to rely on that
<lool> My user isn't in the audio group for instance
<eggonlea> Yes, that's why we have to add ubuntu user to audio group with non-ubuntu kernel.
<eggonlea> We'll enable it if nothing get impacted. Thanks!
<DanaG> hmmm, I hope the omap kernel will have all the usb-gadget device-type drivers enabled.
<ogra> i think though that the audio group will persist for some releases still ... people still tend to remove pules which then forces you to use the group
<ogra> *pulse
<DanaG> MUSB_HDRC (or whatever it is) needs to =y, but all the g_ether and g_audio shouldn't need that.
<amitk> DanaG: do you have a point to a known working USB (peripherals + OTG) on Beagleboard?
<DanaG> A point?  Not sure I get the question.
<DanaG> I'm using rcn-ee's images, for now, anyway.
<DanaG> I'm using ehci as host and otg as peripheral.
<amitk> ogra: does the config on bug 541030 work for you? It doesn't give me keyboard/mouse yet
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 541030 in linux-ti-omap (Ubuntu Lucid) (and 1 other project) "omap kernel musb/ehci ports not enabled on beagleboard (affects: 1) (heat: 14)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/541030
<amitk> DanaG: sorry, pointer
<amitk> I was looking for known working configs on 2.6.33
<ogra> amitk, i only tried it on sunday, i think you updated the patch inbetween, the sunday build didnt work at all for me (USB wise)
<amitk> I've got my USB hub on ehci, and that isn't working
<DanaG> I have weird behavior with my asix adapter: doesn't work if plugged in during boot -- has to be unplugged and replugged.
<ogra> amitk, i tried both, HUB and direct connection
<amitk> ogra: direct connection won't work, the ehci port only support high speed usb, not full speed (keyboard/mice)
<amitk> http://elinux.org/BeagleBoard#USB
<ogra> oh, thanks
<ogra> i didnt know that
<amitk> OTG port supports both, but I don't have a mini-mini (whatever it is called) USB cable
<ogra> i have a mini to normal adapter here
<ogra> hmm, i wonder how risky it is to bump compcache to 50% for all armel arches
<ogra> we have no subarch concept at packaging level
<amitk> http://trisoft.de/pics/ZHost.JPG <-- this is what I need
<ogra> so if i do it in the casper package it would happen for all
<ogra> amitk, isnt that the one with two shortened pins ?
<ogra> my adapter looks the same but doesnt have pin shortening
<ogra> or is that only necessary for nokia ?
<ogra> (that adapter works with the revB board i have)
<amitk> ogra: yeah, there are two kinds.
<ogra> ah, good
<amitk> you need the pins shortened
<ogra> hrm
<ogra> not so good thenm
<amitk> you could do it on the board as described in the wiki
<amitk> just short the J6 pad
<ogra> i definately dont want to solder on HW i'm relying on for getting the image done :)
<amitk> ogra: you will have to to get working keyboard/mouse through the OTG board, AFAIK
<amitk> DanaG: ^^
<ogra> why ? i have a powered hub i can attach to the normal USB port
<ogra> and also several unpowered ones
<amitk> ogra: ok, try out the kernel on people and see if that works for you
<DanaG> oh, "shortened"... I thought you meant "less long"
<amitk> ogra: this enabled rcn-ee's 'good' config
<ogra> is USB compiled in so i can test it with the server image ?
<DanaG> "shortED".
<amitk> ogra: yes
<ogra> yeah, seems so ...
 * ogra just had to dig out the patch :)
<ogra> amitk, no go with unpowered hub
 * ogra digs for the powered one
<ogra> amitk, nor with powered ... tried both ports (OTG and normal)
<amitk> ogra: and did you verify that the config is identical to what rcn-ee recommended in the bug?
<ogra> amitk, i just took your kernel and replaced the uImage on the SD
<ogra> if its compiled in it should just work
 * ogra switches back to serial console to check dmesg
<amitk> ogra: please confirm the config. So I'm not crazy for not uploading the 'simple' fix
<amitk> I wonder if any other long-time beagleboard users have any inputs here...
<amitk> lrg: ^
<ogra> amitk, no mentioning in dmesg and no plug events (i see its a codesourcery kernel so i'm sure its yours)
 * ogra checks the config 
<amitk> ogra: try "modprobe ehci-hcd"
<ogra> amitk, i cant, its a server image
<ogra> thats why i asked if everything is compiled in
 * amitk prepares another kernel with ehci-hcd compiled in
<ogra> let me try with a live image first
<ogra> it just takes endless to boot compared to server
<ogra> and i have no SD ready with one, takes a while
<amitk> ogra: good idea, I'll switch to a server image too
<ogra> note that only works if you dont need any modules
<lrg> hey amitk,  ogra
<ogra> yo lrg
<amitk> ogra: people now has a kernel with ehci compiled in
<ogra> ok
<ogra> i see ehci in dmesg now, but the kbd doesnt get powered on
<ogra> i guess hci stuff is modules
 * ogra tries live
<amitk> hci?
<ogra> well, input drivers
<amitk> aah, HID
<ogra> amitk, live works
<ogra> tell me what you will do with HID since i need to include the udeb in d-i if it stays modular
<ogra> hey, even my moschip USB->ETH works out of the box now
 * ogra fires up firefox to see if it survives with 25% compcache
<NCommander> eggonlea: ping?
<ogra> www.ubuntu.com works \o/
 * ogra tries something havier
<amitk> ogra: so EHCI needs to be compiled in for now... I plan to keep HID modular
<ogra> bah, hello OOM
<eggonlea> NCommander: ack
<ogra> the framebuffer definately has some issues with plymouth
<ogra> ok, compcache with 50% doesnt let firefox OOM anymore
<amitk> and confirmed that ehci is reqd to be compiled in
<amitk> will finalise the patches and prep for upload
<ogra> amitk, what about sound ?
<ogra> i dont seem to have any sound device atm
<hrw> morning
<hrw> are there plans to keep kernel+initrd in nand on omap platform?
<amitk> ogra: do you care about sound ATM?
<hrw> as you want to have rootfs on usb stick then this would drop requirement of sd card for boot
<ogra> amitk, well, if we can have it it would be great, not essential though
<ogra> amitk, what breaks it ? USB ?
<ogra> hrw, probably later, for 10.04 not
<hrw> ok
<ogra> way to much to do to even make the installer work in the next 7 days
<lool> ogra: Hey do you know if the OMAP daily images work somewhat already?
<ogra> lool, they dont, we're waiting for a kernel
<ogra> lool, no USB support atm
<lool> ogra: Do they boot without USB?
<lool> e.g. if I write them to SD, will they show some UI?
<ogra> lool, yes, but you dont have input devices and no target to install to
<ogra> lool, you get all the way to the live desktop
<lool> ogra: Ok thanks; What about the netboot ones?
<ogra> lool, i havent tested them for a while, they might work ... server definately does to a certain point if you modify boot.scr for serial
<ogra> (and the preseed file, i havent rebuilt since i changed debian-cd)
<ogra> live has a to low compcache value for installing atm
<lool> ogra: Do you intend to build a SD image for d-i images?
<ogra> i'm pondering to use only-ubiquity
<ogra> lool, no, time is to short, i'll try to get server and live working ... in case there is time left i'll look into netinst d-i images like we have for imx51
<ogra> but its unlikely
<ogra> lool, getting partman and flash-kernel hacked up to do what we need will be time consuming
<lool> oh we disabled alternate desktop images for armel
<ogra> lool, thats what i was talking about yesterday :)#
<ogra> lool, server is your best bet
<lool> ogra: It's disabled or simply broken?
<ogra> unless you want a live image
<lool> ogra: Did you push the fix I suggested?
<ogra> lool, disabled, we dont support desktop on armel anymore
<ogra> lool, yup
<ogra> thanks for that suggestion again :)
<lool> no xubuntu image anymore either hmm
<ogra> nope
<ogra> only netbook
<ogra> and server
<amitk> ogra: compiling a final kernel for test with all changes after reworking... once that is verified, I'll ask for an upload
<lool> ogra, asac: Can you guys confirm that the subarch name we've been using for omap is "armel+omap"?
<ogra> we have massively cut down on images
<lool> I see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidLynx/ReleaseManifest mentions armel+OMAP3, and would like to write armel+omap there
<ogra> lool, confirmed
<ogra> amitk, yay
<ogra> lool, i think davidm added the 3 to indicate that we will only support omap3 by release (probably note it in brackets or something)
<lool> ogra: added, thanks
<ogra> amitk, i see weird errors in dmesg if ubiquity tries to start partman
<amitk> ogra: if you'll confirm the kernel on people, we're good to upload
<amitk> ogra: pastebin?
 * ogra weaits for ubuntu-paste to return the prompt
<ogra> grrr, paste.ubuntu.com is broken again
<ogra> amitk, http://pastebin.com/khbv1c5i
<ogra> amitk, see the parted messages at the bottom
<amitk> ogra: something not using setrlimit(RLIMIT_CORE, ...) correctly?
<ogra> might be
<amitk> man 5 core
<amitk> ogra: it is a warning message printed by do_coredump() inside the kernel
<amitk> 		if (cprm.limit == 0) {
<amitk> 			/*
<amitk> 			 * Normally core limits are irrelevant to pipes, since
<amitk> 			 * we're not writing to the file system, but we use
<amitk> 			 * cprm.limit of 0 here as a speacial value. Any
<amitk> 			 * non-zero limit gets set to RLIM_INFINITY below, but
<ogra> yeah, RTLIMIT_CORE being 0 is wanted cjwatson tells me
<amitk> 			 * a limit of 0 skips the dump.  This is a consistent
<amitk> 			 * way to catch recursive crashes.  We can still crash
<amitk> 			 * if the core_pattern binary sets RLIM_CORE =  !0
<amitk> 			 * but it runs as root, and can do lots of stupid things
<amitk> 			 * Note that we use task_tgid_vnr here to grab the pid
<amitk> 			 * of the process group leader.  That way we get the
<amitk> 			 * right pid if a thread in a multi-threaded
<amitk> 			 * core_pattern process dies.
<amitk> 			 */
<amitk> 			printk(KERN_WARNING
<amitk> 				"Process %d(%s) has RLIMIT_CORE set to 0\n",
<amitk> 				task_tgid_vnr(current), current->comm);
<amitk> 			printk(KERN_WARNING "Aborting core\n");
<amitk> 			goto fail_unlock;
<amitk> cool
<amitk> in that case, please give the ack for the latest kernel on people
<amitk> ogra: ^
<ogra> i'll test it, one sec
<amitk> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/498525
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 498525 in linux (Ubuntu Lucid) (and 1 other project) "[lucid] breaks apport: core dumps get aborted even if core_pattern is a pipe (affects: 2) (heat: 16)" [High,Fix released]
<ogra> amitk, so that fix is missing from the omap kernel ?
<amitk> apw: this bug above ^^
<amitk> ogra: I think so
<amitk> apw: I guess the patch you created should be applied to all flavours?
<apw> amitk, it is allplied to all flavours based on .32
<apw> its that .33 was not taken from leaans rebase means you didn't get it
<amitk> apw: I'm going to try cherry-picking it into omap
<apw> amitk, ok
<apw> we likely need to put that on the release sprint agenda too
<apw> deciding what to do about .33
<ogra> apw, we have no committed support for omap at all
<apw> personally i think it should be synced with leaans pass though .33 version.  she was said to have kept it
<ogra> apw, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidLynx/ReleaseManifest
<apw> i wonder what N/A means in that context
<ogra> apw, its pretty much "get something out that runs and install roughly and dont care anymore"
<apw> but regardless of what you say we will be expected to do secirity on it
<apw> which means it doesn't want to be an unmaintainable mess
<ogra> we need to have an installable image by release but dont do any further stuff with it
<apw> i will believe that when we get to M without updating it
<amitk> ogra: feedback?
<ogra> amitk, installing ...
<ogra> crap, OOmed when trying to install it on the running system
<NCommander> ogra: 364MiB is the lower bound. How much are you running with omap?
<NCommander> ogra: ^we ever successed ran with on Dove
<ogra> NCommander, i know the minimal values
<ogra> 256M plus 50% compcahce atm
<NCommander> ogra: hrm, that should push you just enough to complete installation. Doesn't ubiquity activate swap space like d-i does?
<lool> 1
<lool> Ups
<ogra> sigh, only-ubiquity dies too in ubi-partman
<NCommander> ogra: OOM got it?
<NCommander> or something else?
<ogra> ubi-partman
<ogra> no OOM
<NCommander> ogra: oh. I though ubi-partman was dying due to OOM before
<ogra> no, it does with "error 10"
<ogra> i suspect its caused by udisks-part-id failing
<NCommander> ogra: why is that failing
<ogra> no idea yet
 * NCommander decides this is a good time to fix apport
<ogra> apport works fine for me
<NCommander> ogra: the retracer been down for two weeks, chroot broke
<ogra> i just filed bug 559144 with it
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 559144 in udisks (Ubuntu Lucid) (and 1 other project) "udisks-part-id crashed with signal 7 in memcpy() (affects: 1)" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/559144
<NCommander> and I couldn't rebuild the chroot on jocote
 * NCommander points to apport stauts in the topic
<ogra> err
 * ogra glares at the bugreport
<ogra> ProcCmdLine: quiet splash vram=12M omapfb.mode=dvi:1280x720MR-16@60 file=/cdrom/preseed/hostname.seed -- boot=casper
<ogra> wtf
<NCommander> hostname.seed?
<ogra> must be something that parses the line its surely not in the actual cmdline
<OlivierP> msg ndechesne comment ca va?
<ogra> heh
 * ogra hands OlivierP a /
<lool> ogra: Just checking lucid-netbook-armel+omap.img, apparently it doesn't follow the chs expectations for beagleboard?
<lool> Partition 1 has different physical/logical endings: phys=(1023, 3, 32) logical=(8283, 2, 1)
<ogra> it woprks so who cares
<ogra> it just uses the dove scripts in slightly modified ways, CHS is only relevant if you use MLO on the image which we dont do
<lool> ogra: Do you have u-boot on the image?
<ogra> lool, nopüe
<XorA> erks, I have no MLO on any of my boards
<ogra> the expectation is that x-loader and u-boot sit in NAND
<lool> ogra: So the image only works if people have a working x-loader and u-boot in NAND with proper config?
<lool> Ok
<ogra> right
<ogra> for 10.04 thats the most minimal
<lool> I thought you were trying to change the image scripts to use proper partitions
<ogra> for later we'll come up with something better
<ogra> lool, i will, but not for 10.04
<ogra> we're way to late, my target is to have something installable at all by release going the path of least resistance
<XorA> you guys do have the script to make correct partitions?
<lool> XorA: No; only the public (manual) instructions
<lool> XorA: unfortunately, our scripts are usually based on parted which has a rigid view of what values one should use for chs addressing
<XorA> lool: http://git.openembedded.net/cgit.cgi/openembedded/tree/contrib/angstrom/omap3-mkcard.sh
<XorA> lool: for reference
<lool> XorA: Thanks; we considered using other disk utilities such as fdisk or sfdisk or others, but that's an helpful example
<XorA> lool: I still get 50 odd downloads of that a day from new beagleboard owners
<ogra> lool, i'll need to have partman-uboot, flash-kernel etc changes before final freeze (and whatever else bugs we find during next week) thats work enough given we only have a usable kernel today
 * ogra sighs about reconnects
<ogra> i'll dd the working live image off my Sd and upload it to people.u.c so others can play as well
<lool> XorA: it might make sense to round the size down to the nearest cylinder boundary before dd-ing zeroes
<XorA> lool: that makes sense
<lool> XorA: For our particular case, I wish we wouldn't need root (we currently don't have root on the image build server)
<lool> XorA: Also, I'm afraid the scripts relies on using real hardware of type MMC to create the image?!
<lool> It seems to rely on a /dev/foop2 device for instance
<ogra> could you repost the script ? i was disconnected
<XorA> you can do it be prepping a blank image in a file once, then writing your FS on top of that
<XorA> http://git.openembedded.net/cgit.cgi/openembedded/tree/contrib/angstrom/omap3-mkcard.sh
<lool> That only exists for real devices (unless you ask kpartx) and not for USB attached MMC drives
<ogra> thanks :)
<ogra> ah, yeah, i had a similar approach using sfdisk
 * ogra uploads http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/lucid-netbook-armel+omap.img
<ogra> that uses 50% compcache and has working USB
<XorA> awesome
<ogra> 40min to go
<NCommander> ogra: on what?
<ogra> NCommander, ??
 * NCommander does his first likewise-open build
<NCommander> ogra: 40 mins to go on what?
<lool> ECC Failed, page 0x00080000
<lool> gah
<ogra> NCommander, the upload
<ogra> lool, wait for the image above
<ogra> lool, the cdimage images all have the broken kernel
<NCommander> ogra: ugh, your upload bandwidth supassing mine in spades; with my up, that would take about 4 hours
<ogra> NCommander, SDSL 2Mbit
<NCommander> ogra: I have 15 down burst up to 50Mbit, with 1Mbit up
<ogra> while it sucks wrt downloading i have a guranteed 2M upload all the time
<NCommander> ;.;
<NCommander> and the 1 is questionable
<NCommander> ogra: I'll trade :-P
<ogra> NCommander, costs a fortune though
 * XorA has that ADSL where I can request to boost my upload at cost of download
<NCommander> ogra: can't be as bad as what I'm paying to get 1 Mbit up versus 264k
<NCommander> XorA: I envy you
<ogra> XorA, germany doesnt have such offers sadly
<XorA> ogra: its rare in the UK, I think this ISP is the only one
<NCommander> XorA: nor do most ISPs int he states
<XorA> I havent here, but my office does have it boosted
<lool> ogra: This is before the kernel
<ogra> lool, urgh
<ogra> bad u-boot ?
<XorA> wrote u-boot with the wrong mixed up sw/hw ecc settings I would guess
<ogra> XorA, yeah, lool doesnt trust me so he doesnt use my packages :P
<ogra> we have MLO and u-boot.bin in the archive :)
 * XorA hasnt ubuntud any of his beagles yet
<lool> ogra: I'm using MLO and u-boot.bin from the archive...
<ogra> lool, aw, C4 ?
<lool> qemu-maemo-system-arm
<ogra> ah
<ogra> phew
<ogra> i tested it on C4
<ogra> lool, qemu-maemo-system-arm might emulate a different revision in which case you probably need a different MLO
 * ogra considers to be brave and try what the live image does on his B6
<lool> ogra: I just managed to load our u-boot, but can't break into it
<NCommander> ogra: er, doesn't your B6 only have 128M?
<ogra> NCommander, thus "brave" :)
<NCommander> ogra: ah. Ping me when its done booting sometime after final freeze ;-)
<ogra> seems though our DSS2 already fails on it i get no graphical output
<ogra> its stuck on the u-boot splash
<lool> Is there anyway to break the start of our u-boot?
<NCommander> lool: it should break on any key
<ogra> lool, only hitting a key
<ogra> while the countdown runs
<lool> I don't see any coundtown
<ogra> are you sure its our u-boot ?
<lool> Note that it uses the default environment; I don't have any default binary environment
<lool> U-Boot 2010.03-rc1 (Mar 24 2010 - 15:50:56)
<ogra> it definately defaults to a 10 sec countdown
<lool> ogra: I don't see which other one it could possibly be
<NCommander> wow
<NCommander> its up ot date
 * NCommander is sad being on u-boot 1.4.3 ;.;
<lool> what I get is http://paste.ubuntu.com/411595/
<ogra> NCommander, yes, i pulled the very latest upstream that upstream recommended to me
<NCommander> ogra: Dove's u-boot is a dinosaur. Although its not as bad as things still shipping u-boot 1.1, and Marvell has added some nice features
<ogra> lool, seems it'S stuck, the countdown appears after that
<NCommander> like mounting NFS in u-boot :-)
<ogra> lool, http://paste.ubuntu.com/411596/
<rcn-ee> ah yes, ran into that in real hardware, if you us angstrom's u-boot 2010.03-rc1 you have to use the new 1.4.4ss x-loader...
<NCommander> Start in 49 minutes (5000000) - wow, buildds are getting slammed this morning
 * ogra hopes thats not the omap kernel
<lool> ogra: that assumes you have some delay
<lool> rcn-ee: Ah
<NCommander> ogra: no, that's compiz
<lool> rcn-ee: Do you have a binary x-loader I could try out to confirm?
<ogra> ah, k
<lool> rcn-ee: Preferably signed
<rcn-ee> yeap..
<NCommander> ogra: ti kernel is building, I set it so high that it was picked up as soon as a buildd freed up
<ogra> NCommander, yup, i see it
<rcn-ee> lool, they are uploaded here http://rcn-ee.net/deb/tools/
<amitk> ogra: why are you hoping it isn't the kernel?
 * NCommander watchs his racing OOo builds
<ogra> amitk, ??
<ogra> amitk, i said i suspect it *is* the kernel
<amitk> 15:51  * ogra hopes thats not the omap kernel
<NCommander> amitk: he was worried that the 50 minute build delay was for the kernel
<ogra> ah
<ogra> i was referring to the 49min delay
 * NCommander looks at the build queue to shuffle things around
<ogra> amitk, i thoght you referred to the SIGBUS errors
<NCommander> Got to love crunch time
<rcn-ee> so heads up, that'll be in the FAQ's.. on boards with an older x-loader (1.4.2 is on C4's) when you upgrade u-boot to 2010.03, you need to flash the new 1.4.4ss X-loader... (or hold the user botton down on reset with the MLO on the sd card)
<rcn-ee> otherwise it'll just stall at u-boot load....
 * ogra twiddles thumbs ... 
<lool> rcn-ee: Your x-loader is unhappy with my qemu
<lool> Reading boot sector
<lool> Error: reading boot sector
<lool> u-boot.bin not found or blank nand contents - attempting serial boot . . .
<ogra> another 15min until the image is uploaded
<lool> Texas Instruments X-Loader 1.4.4ss (Apr  1 2010 - 07:01:03)
<lool> Beagle xM Rev A
<lool> rcn-ee: it waits for an u-boot over kermit
<ogra> XM ?
 * amitk starts debugging OTG and kernel boot on XM now
<rcn-ee> ah crap... it's build directly in angstrom...
 * ogra really doubts qemu can emulate XM already
<ogra> amitk, kernel doesnt boot on revB
<ogra> :)
<ogra> (not that i expected it to work)
<rcn-ee> lool, the last version that worked before the 1.4.4ss change, was 2009.11 (in the same directory)
<amitk> ogra: I don't have a revB. Only C4 and XM
<ogra> amitk, lucky you ... revB is crap
<ogra> 128M simply dont cut it :)
<lool> rcn-ee: Wee!
<rcn-ee> laughs, it's sad I use Rev b's for all my testing because my C's and Xm's are doing all the real grunt work on the server.. ;)
<lool> rcn-ee: So I understand that we effectively packaged conflicting x-loader + u-boot in Ubuntu?
<amitk> it is still good for lots of things, like running a server, but I'll need someone else to debug the problem
<ogra> lool, huh ?
<ogra> lool, we packaged what sarkoman recommended
 * NCommander pedals faster
<ogra> lool, for revC boards
<amitk> rcn-ee: want to see what is preventing the lastest kernel upload from booting on revB?
<lool> ogra: our x-loader + our u-boot == fail, our x-loader + rcn-ee's older u-boot == work
<rcn-ee> lool, no the x-loader and u-boot in ubuntu has all the XM tweaks, i think qemu might be missing one of the new changes...
<ogra> lool, in qemu
<lool> rcn-ee: Ok
<ogra> rcn-ee, it doesnt
<rcn-ee> amitk, will do, i took half of today off, so starting noon (central) i'm free for regression stuff.
<ogra> rcn-ee, XM support landed after my checkout, i asked sarkoman explicitly for the best combo for revC
<lool> at least I can get qemu as far as loading the kernel and uncompressing it
<ogra> amitk, even if the kernel boots it wont be usable anyway
<lool> I'm afraid nothing happens afterward
<amitk> rcn-ee: thanks! people.canonical.com:~/amitk/ti/ has the .deb if you don't want to wait for the official builds
<rcn-ee> ogra, i guess i haven't looked too closely at which checkout ubuntu pulled...
<amitk> ogra: why can't you pull an update of xloader and uboot?
<ogra> amitk, because i'm busy debugging your kernel and the SIGBUS ?
<ogra> amitk, i can pull an update on the weekend
<amitk> aah, I thought there was some more sinister reason
<ogra> amitk, but since we wont support XM for 10.04 thats moot, i dont want to break Cx support
<rcn-ee> are you guys planning a 10.04.1 arm rebuild? (i'm hoping to sneak some xm patches for that.. with amitk's blessing of course. ;))
<ogra> rcn-ee, nope
<ogra> 10.04 will be a one shot omap3 revC image
<amitk> rcn-ee: we can always do PPA if these mean devs don't let us push stuff into the archive ;)
<ogra> right, PPA is fine
<lool> rcn-ee: Do feel free to push as many interesting patches on launchpad
<rcn-ee> okay good to know...  and i can always write a script to tweak the image.... ;)
<ogra> for 10.04 the plan is to have *something*
<ogra> which we are still far away from
<rcn-ee> it's good ground work for 10.10... More of the omap stuff should be upstream by then, including the multi omap stuff..
<amitk> rcn-ee: I'm curious though if you were using your EHCI port for the USB bug? Or do you plug in your hub into the OTG port?
<rcn-ee> For that bug testing, I'm just using a Bx board. so only OTG (otg to usbA adapter and hub..)
<NCommander> WOOO, OOO EXPLODED!
<NCommander> yay
<NCommander> (I think)
<amitk> rcn-ee: aah, the revBs have no EHCI port soldered onto the pad, I believe...
<amitk> (broken ehci implementation and all that)
<ogra> EVERYONE: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/lucid-netbook-armel+omap.img ********* please help debugging this image !!! **************
<ogra> should properly work on Cx boards
<NCommander> ogra: do we have a guide for doing omap on QEMU?
<rcn-ee> Correct...  however the EHCI still pops up in lsusb, it's just not soldered to anything, since that port was snafu on the omap35x. the Cx boards route to a different pin..
<ogra> NCommander, ask lool, he does the qemu-maemo playing atm
 * XorA grabs ogras image
<ogra> :D
<XorA> does it have zippy patches?
<ogra> you'll get into a live session properly
<ogra> it has whatever will end up in the archive tonight
<ogra> plus using 50% compcache to prevent OOM
<rcn-ee> XorA, last i tried you have to be careful with the zippy patches, as it causes boards to lock up post 2.6.29... (but i haven't testd my zippy2 witk Koen's new u-boot that reads the i2c)
<ogra> i.e. you can run firefosx in the live session without running out of ram
<rcn-ee> (zippy2 patch kernel + board with no zippy2 = lockup)
<ogra> i dont think amitk added zippy patches
<XorA> bang goes me network :-)
<amitk> XorA: no zippy patches
<rcn-ee> XorA, do you have a zippy1 or zippy2? I have pre-build lucid chroot *.deb on rcn-ee.net for zippy2..
<ogra> my USB->ETH adapter works fine though
<XorA> rcn-ee: zippy1, zippy2 wasnt public when I met prpplague
<rcn-ee> *heads off to work..
<amitk> nosse1: you could test out the above image too; I've disabled sound on the EVM boards for now. So if you can tell me if this allows you to boot, that would be great.
<dmart> Does anyone know how the apport retracing service works?  Currently it doesn't generate useful output because gdb needs debug symbols in order to make a reasonable attempt at the backtrace.
<lool> dmart: We should be providing these debug symbols in the form of -dbgsym packages
<ogra> wohooo !!!
<ogra> my zoom2 arrived
<dmart> lool: yes, but retracing service doesn't seem to have them installed when it generates backtraces
<dmart> ogra: very 80s look
<XorA> ogra: zoom2 or 3?
<dmart> lots of black plastic
<dmart> ;)
<ogra> XorA, zoom2 with upgrade kit
<XorA> ogra: bah
<ogra> dmart, giant blackberry
<XorA> ogra: Ive been waiting weeks for mine
<lool> dmart: I think you can try replicating the apport behavior locally with apport-retrace
<lool> dmart: the ddebs should be fetched from ddebs.ubuntu.cim
<dmart> Is apport-retrace supposed to do that automatically?
<lool> Yes
<lool> I think :)
<dmart> Also, I find the name of the debug package is unpredictable, because some package generate their own -dbg in the main archive, others generate -dbgsym on ddebs.ubuntu.com, and there seems not always to be a 1:1 relationship between binary packages and debug packages
<dmart> Is there an easy way to guess the correct debug packages?
<persia> Unfortunately not.
<lool> dmart: Ignore -dbg packages
<lool> dmart: We only care about -dbgsym ones which should be generated almost all the time
<lool> dmart: We just inherit -dbg from Debian
<persia> Um, not quite.  We have some -dbg native to Ubuntu, and packages with nostrip don't generate -dbgsyms
<lool> persia: I'm not sure what you mean
<persia> 1) There exist packages in the Ubuntu archive that have -dbg packages that do not have -dbg packages in Debian.  2) Packages that don't call dh_strip in the usual fashion don't get dbgsyms: this is not uncommon for packages that also have -dbg variants.
<NCommander> dmart: it does
<NCommander> dmart: the retracer isn't very happy this morning, and the image may have had stale debs installed
<persia> apport-re
<dmart> When the apport retracing service appends backtraces to bug reports they tend to look like this: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/411615/
<dmart> I was hoping we might be able to improve it...
<NCommander> dmart: I'm aware, but if the dbgsym's are out of date/newer than what is available, the retrace explodes. Also some kernel bugs can cause crappy retraces
<NCommander> dmart: I'm working on the broken OOo segfault, I think we're looking at a toolchain regression, bisecting now
<lool> Well I can't go past Uncompressing Linux... with any kernel I try, hmm
<dmart> Do we not keep old debug packages on the servers for a bit?
<lool> dmart: Not too much I'm afraid
<lool> persia: Concerning -dbg which we add in Ubuntu, we still have -dbgsym for them; we only provide -dbg for end-users, not apport, right?  and concerning packages not using dh_strip and not having -dbgsym as a result, these are bugs/limitations, but the apport model still relies on -dbgsym AFAIK
<NCommander> dmart: /win 31
<NCommander> er
<lool> The vast majority of packages with ELF binaries have -dbgsym packages and that's the main use case I believe
<lool> NCommander: /win 42 to you too
<NCommander> lool: heh, I've jumped from x-chat to irssi
<persia> lool: I'll agree with you that apport relies on -dbgsym.  I just want to make sure everyone understands that it's not quite perfect yet.
<dmart> lool: sure, but many key projects have their own -dbg packages instread, so it's hard to automate fetching the debug packages.
<lool> dmart: As I said, the machine-usable service is based around -dbgsym packages -- not -dbg; we can fix these if they are missing for this or that package/architecture
<dmart> Forcibly pulling in libc6-dbg might help
<lool> dmart: or what do you mean with "key projects"?
<dmart> Things like eglibc, firefox etc.
<lool> dmart: Well you typically want libc6-dbgsym_2.11.1-0ubuntu5_armel.ddeb
<dmart> hmmm
 * dmart wonders why he failed to find that in the past...
<lool> dmart: You need to add the ddeb repo to your sources.list and then call apport-retrace I think
<lool> (and apt-get update inbetween)
<lool> dmart: -dbg are not meant for apport, but for end-user or specific use cases (e.g. valgrind)
<dmart> Does apport-retrace pull in the debug packages for the whole library stack?  This is the other problem we get: the backtrace will tend to die whenever it reached a frame with no debug info.
<lool> or to help Debian-style debugging
<lool> dmart: In theory it should do something ensuring it gets the proper -dbgsym packages installed
<dmart> Do you know whether old debug packages are mirrored / backed up somewhere?  Maybe there is a problem with them often having disappeared by the time a bug gets reported.
<lool> dmart: there's an apport-retracer chroot creation script which comes at least in the apport source
<dmart> Hmmm, I'll try and have a play with that at some point
<lool> dmart: Yes, that's common indeed; I'm afraid we don't keep them for too long as this is huge; pitti might have some details there
<dmart> I think some work is being done to improve gdb's backracing, but I don't think it's all merged yet, unfortunately...
<lool> dmart: ack; -dbgsym are meant exactly for what you need in the mean time I guess
<dmart> ok, I'll try to persevere with that
<dmart> NCommander: it sounds like you might need to grab some dbgsyms if you want a better backtrace for the bash segfault in the OOo build
<lool> dmart: Basically, we divert dh_strip during package builds and take a copy of the debug symbols just before calling the real dh_strip
<lool> because it's made automatically for all build, it covers almost all packages
<dmart> Maybe the difficulties I had previously were to do with disappeared package versions.  It was a while ago now.
<dmart> NCommander: Am I understanding the OOo build issue correctly?  It looks to me like a bash crash in the build and not something directly connected with the OOo sources?
<NCommander> dmart: its not a bash crash
<dmart> Is this bug 555977?
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 555977 in openoffice.org (Ubuntu Lucid) (and 1 other project) "openoffice.org FTBFS on armel (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/555977
<NCommander> dmart: thats it
<ogra> ndechesne, http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/lucid-netbook-armel+omap.img and http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/live-initrd-roller.sh (note that your kernel needs squashfs and aufs at least)
<NCommander> dmart: I'm confirming if we're looking at regression in gcc. If it is, at least its a lot less of a nightmare to debug it
<dmart> What's the nature of the problem exactly?  I thought it was a build failure:
<dmart>  /bin/bash: line 1: 24891 Segmentation fault
<NCommander> dmart: it is, due to saxparser segfaulting, which appears to be a regression caused by a toolchain update
<dmart> Oh, right--- my confusion
 * NCommander pedals faster
<asac> bug 559295, bug 559301 and bug 559297 for omap issues
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 559295 in flash-kernel (Ubuntu Lucid) (and 1 other project) "flash-kernel-installer needs to learn to handle omap (affects: 1)" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/559295
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 559301 in partman-uboot (Ubuntu Lucid) (and 1 other project) "partman-uboot needs to handle omap installs (affects: 1)" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/559301
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 559297 in flash-kernel (Ubuntu Lucid) (and 1 other project) "flash-kernel needs to learn to handle omap (affects: 1)" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/559297
<asac> bug 559144
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 559144 in udisks (Ubuntu Lucid) (and 1 other project) "[armel] udisks-part-id crashed with signal 7 in memcpy() (affects: 1) (heat: 12)" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/559144
<asac> bug 541399
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 541399 in debian-installer (Ubuntu) "netboot image fails to boot. (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/541399
<ndechesne> ogra: thanks. will try this.
<asac> ndechesne: i asked cpearson something in pmsg ;)
<asac> NCommander: can you poke him to look at his client ;)
<asac> ndechesne: oh sorry
<asac> ndechesne: figured that you are not on the same continent ;)
<asac> nev3rmind
<ogra> hahaha
<ogra> ndechesne, just stretch your arm !
<plars> asac: bug #541030 is omap related for your list, and just went to fix committed
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 541030 in linux-ti-omap (Ubuntu Lucid) (and 1 other project) "omap kernel musb/ehci ports not enabled on beagleboard (affects: 1) (heat: 14)" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/541030
<asac> plars: hmm ogra said thats fixed ... so didnt mention it at all
<asac> let me add
<plars> asac: also, bug #542041 was dropped, unless it becomes reproducible again (it was from before we had images)
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 542041 in linux-ti-omap (Ubuntu Lucid) (and 1 other project) "ext4 support broken on omap kernel (affects: 2)" [High,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/542041
<plars> asac: hmm... he probably knows better than I, I didn't go look to see if it had already been uploaded.  If it's not fixed, then it's *just* about to be
<ogra> plars, it was also a different kernel
<plars> right
<ogra> leave the ext4 one out for now
<asac> plars: yeah. now its fix committed in the report ;)
<asac> ogra: so we should untarget the ext4 bug
<asac> ogra: #
<asac> 559295: flash-kernel-installer needs to learn to handle omap
<asac> #
<asac> 559297: flash-kernel needs to learn to handle omap
<asac> shouldnt that be one bug ;)?
<plars> done
<ogra> no, its two apps
<plars> the untarget that is
<asac> ok
<ogra> i want the two implementation details distinct
<asac> thanks plars
<ogra> its the same package though
<asac> ogra: then its one bug ;)
<asac> sourc epackage needs to learn ompap
<asac> but ok
<asac> we will survive i am sure
<ogra> well, one part affects the installer only, the other the general upgradeability
<ogra> their possibility of impact is different
<ogra> and i will neeed FFe bugs for both features i guess
<asac> bug 541399
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 541399 in debian-installer (Ubuntu) "netboot image fails to boot. (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/541399
<prpplague> ogra: ping
<ogra> prpplague, yep
<nosse1> amtik, I'm testing the image now. However, I don't think support for the specific LCD panel of the EVM has been compiled into the kernel, so the panel doesn't work.
<nosse1> Is there a boot parameter for making the installer run solely in text mode (against console) ?
<ogra_cmpc> nosse1, no, its a live image
<ogra_cmpc> identical to UNR on i386
<amitk> nosse1: remove "quiet splash" to atleast be able to see the kernel bootup. And add "console=.... serialtty=ttyS2" to enable serial console in your boot.cmd
<nosse1> ogra_cmpc, ok. Is it possible to run the _live image_ without a gfx scereen?
<amitk> and then compile it to a uboot script format
<nosse1> amitk, done that. The last thing the console displays is:
<ogra_cmpc> no, you can have a serial login though
<nosse1> Here's the output I got: http://pastebin.com/Lii2QqZx
<ogra_cmpc> you are missing serialtty=ttyS2 in your cmdline
<nosse1> ogra_cmpc, No, I didn't. But I did initially. Thats why there are two lines with setenv bootargs
<ogra_cmpc> note serialtty != console
<nosse1> ah, sorry
 * nosse1 retrying
<ogra_cmpc> you need serialtty=ttyS2 additionally
<ogra_cmpc> that will tell casper to spawn a login shell on the serial tty oyu defined
<ogra_cmpc> amitk, hmm, i guess with adding the DSS2 stuff the kernel doesnt work on zoom anymore
<ogra_cmpc> i dont get it to uncompress
<nosse1> Sorry, It stops at the same place as the pastebin above.
<ogra_cmpc> can you pastebin it again ?
<nosse1> I should note that I have not been able to run Ubuntu yet on target, even with rootstock images
<nosse1> Yes, sure. Hold on
<nosse1> http://pastebin.com/WK9CNB2M
<ogra_cmpc> and disk access stops at that point ?
<amitk> ogra_cmpc: uncompressin almost never has anything to do with drivers
<nosse1> Yes it seems so. I don't really know, as there's no led on the sdcard activity.
<nosse1> I *could* bring out my scope
<ogra_cmpc> amitk, hmm, it saw it booting with the old archive kenrel in nice
<nosse1> amtik, How long time does it take to until the new omap kernel makes it to ports.ubuntu.com ?
<ogra_cmpc> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-ti-omap/2.6.33-500.5/+build/1684225
<ogra_cmpc> still building
<nosse1> excellent
<ogra_cmpc> once thats done an archive admin needs to approve it to move it out of the NEW queue
<nosse1> When its done, I'll give it another go on the AM3517 EVM
<ogra_cmpc> then apw needs to upload a new meta
<ogra_cmpc> nosse1, the kernel just building is identical to the one in the image you just tried
<apw> ogra_cmpc, shouldn't need a meta for ti-omap, no abi-bump
<ogra_cmpc> apw, ah, sweet
<ogra_cmpc> hmm, no abi bump should also mean no NEWing
<apw> once you have a good kernel which boots in an image, then we'll bump so you keep that
<apw> ogra_cmpc, indeed it should
<Martyn> I just re-installed the Dove board, and the tegra2, and the smooth-stone prototype board, and the versatile express 2 with the latest lucid build .. looks good
<ogra_cmpc> sweet
<nosse1> ogra_cmpc, Ah, so I can take the uImage and extract the kernel/modules from the rootfs. I'll try
<Martyn> tasksel server takes FOR-frigging-ever to run on the versatile express 2
<apw> ogra_cmpc, in theory its a no-watch situation, of course pkgmgler will core dump and we'll have to put it back
<ogra_cmpc> Martyn, so you like the new themes ? :P
<Martyn> ogra : I'm ... ambivalent
<Martyn> ogra : I've gotten _so_ used to the old brown theme, that the new theme is .. disturbing
 * ogra_cmpc likes it
<ogra_cmpc> the brown got tiring
<ogra_cmpc> and i have seem whats ahead the road for M :)
<ogra_cmpc> changing the color is only the first step towards revolution :)
<Martyn> right now though, I'm less worried about THEME as getting server -stable- on lucid
<ogra_cmpc> whats unstable about it ?
<Martyn> we're missing some mission-critical libraries, and there's nothing that can be done for Lucid
<Martyn> there will be no way to compile hiphop on the ARM platform until libtbb2 is ported and tested
<Martyn> memcached is unstable, but useable
<ogra_cmpc> ah, yeah, armel PPAs would really be a good thing
<Martyn> latest mysql runs, but has performance issues even when the proccessor is quad core and there are 4MB of L2 cache.   No idea where the slowness is coming from, but doing the streams benchmark is giving me an idea
<ogra_cmpc> so you could easily build your own stuff on top of the distro
<Martyn> ogra : Yeah .. well .. you know my goal is to make M //the// distribution for server
<Martyn> on armel
<ogra_cmpc> Martyn, indeed you filed a huge pile of bugs for all these issues :)
<Martyn> ogra : no, I //will// be filing them for M
<Martyn> L wasn't the right plaef
<Martyn> place rather
<ogra_cmpc> then stop moaning :P
<Martyn> besides, I didn't get server-class hardware until two weeks ago
<Martyn> Oh, I'm not moaning... in fact I just got my tickets for Brussels
<Martyn> I wish the hotel was cheaper though...
<ogra_cmpc> cool
<Martyn> 130euro a night, and 150euro on weekends
<ogra_cmpc> there is a discount pointed out onm the wiki
<Martyn> that's WITH the discount
<ogra_cmpc> wow
<Martyn> ogra : Yeah, makes me wish I had an apartment in Brussels
<ogra_cmpc> you should move to a place with a decent currency ;)
<Martyn> for 1600 euros.. I could rent a REALLY nice place for a month
<ogra_cmpc> then it hurts less
<Martyn> has nothing to do with the currency .. it's the venue, taking advantage that there are three conferences in Brussels all at once, and one of them is UN related
<ogra_cmpc> ah
<Martyn> ogra : Canonical pays for you, Smooth-Stone pays for me :)  I'
<Martyn> I'm just ... frugal ...
<ogra_cmpc> the good thing is that the hotel is in the middle of nowhere
<Martyn> and anything I don't have to pay for hotel, could be used for more entertaining purposes
<ogra_cmpc> so you cant spend money running around in the city
<Martyn> BAH, humbug
<Martyn> like the one they picked for Dallas.
<ogra_cmpc> that was relatively close to the city
<armin76> thats what happens when you go to ubuntu stuff :P
<ogra_cmpc> we had worse hotels
<ogra_cmpc> the paris one was 40km away ... next to the airport
<ogra_cmpc> and a beer at the hotel bar was 9euro
<armin76> in some conf they made our distro build the stand :D
<ndechesne> ogra: what are the bootargs you use on the live image for omap?
<lool> ndechesne: quiet splash vram=12M omapfb.mode=dvi:1280x720MR-16@60 + seed + -- boot=casper
<lool> for live images
<ogra_cmpc> quiet splash vram=12M omapfb.mode=dvi:1280x720MR-16@60 file=/cdrom/preseed/ubuntu.seed -- boot=casper
<ndechesne> lool: you were faster ;-)
<lool> schnipschnap
<ogra_cmpc> ubuntu.seed is wrong btw
<ndechesne> lool, ogra: thanks
<armin76> fail
<ogra_cmpc> tomorrows image will have the right seed name
<lool> ndechesne: Do you have a reference of SYS_BOOT information passing between ROM and x-loader?
<lool> ndechesne: Is this in some public doc somewhere?
<ndechesne> ogra: basically, what bootargs should I use to try to boot the image on the Zoom2/3
<ogra_cmpc> ndechesne, i havent succeeded yet to boot it on the zoom
<ndechesne> lool: i think it should be in the OMAP3 TRM
<ogra_cmpc> i suspect i use the wrong load adresses for initrd and uimage
<ndechesne> ogra: up to where are you going?
<lool> ndechesne: ok thanks
<ogra_cmpc> i tried the defaults that were in the nand
<ogra_cmpc> 0x8c100000 for uImage and a guessed 0x82000000 for uInitrd
<ogra_cmpc> but the kernel doesnt uncompress
<ogra_cmpc> i suspect i'm overwriting something somewhere
<Martyn> omap4 kernel, omap4 hardware not working with the current build
<Martyn> upstart is failing
<ndechesne> ogra: where did you get these addresses? it's been a while since i haven't used my zoom
<ndechesne> martyn: omap4? which kernel are you using?
<Martyn> I'm going to recreate the rootfs, and try again
<Martyn> ndechesne: Same as the standard ubuntu kernel, but patched with omap4 support.  It worked last week, so something changed
<Martyn> I can single mode, so it's not the kernel
<ogra_cmpc> ndechesne, the 0x81c00000 was the default load address in uboot in nand
<ogra_cmpc> the 0x8200000 is just a guess
<ndechesne> ogra: but you need to put the uImage and initrd in DDR, not NAND, right?
<ndechesne> martyn: where did you get the OMAP4 patches? I am asking because there are many places ;-)
<ndechesne> martyn: I have 10.04 latest + UNE running on OMAP4. I built root fs with rootstock (e.g. it's not a live image), and I am based of TI OMAP4 kernel: http://dev.omapzoom.org/?p=integration/kernel-omap4.git
<ogra_cmpc> ndechesne, i fatload them
<Martyn> Yeah, I've been skipping some of the kernel-omap4.git patches, because they start forking from mainline too far
<Martyn> and that means I can't get other patches to work, like the OpenVZ patch set
<ndechesne> ogra: ok, so dst address need to be in DDR range, and 0x82000000 is not
<ogra_cmpc> well, even if i omit uInitrd and only load to 81c00000 it doesnt uncompress
<ndechesne> ogra: i usually put the uImage at 80300000 or 80200000
<ogra_cmpc> http://paste.ubuntu.com/411706/
 * ogra_cmpc tries 80200000
<ndechesne> ogra: oops I forgot you are on Zoom3. Zoom3 has a different CPU than beagle (3630 vs 3430). I am not sure your current kernel has full support for 3630. can you try on zoom2?
<ogra_cmpc> yeah, need to replace the CPU though
<ogra_cmpc> ah, only 256M
<ogra_cmpc> *sniff*
<ndechesne> ogra: just tried on my Zoom2, and the kernel boots at @80200000
<ndechesne> ogra: yes 256Mb ;-(
<ogra_cmpc> nope
<ogra_cmpc> fatload mmc 0:1 0x80200000 /casper/uImage
<ogra_cmpc> bootm 0x80200000
<ogra_cmpc> ...
<ogra_cmpc> Starting kernel ...
<ogra_cmpc> nothing ...
<ndechesne> ogra: on zoom2 or zoom3
<ogra_cmpc> zoom2
<ndechesne> on my side, kernel boots until it tries to mount the root fs
<ogra_cmpc> i just changed the SOM back to the one that was in the device
<ndechesne> hum, it could be your uboot/mlo
<ogra_cmpc> NAND OMAP34XX ZOOM2 #
<ogra_cmpc> in any case 34xx
<ogra_cmpc> if i can trust the installed uboot
<ogra_cmpc> U-Boot 1.1.4-dirty (Mar 27 2009 - 11:27:11)
<ndechesne> U-Boot 1.1.4 (Jun  5 2009 - 15:00:50)
<ogra_cmpc> x-loader doesnt generate any output
<ogra_cmpc> hmm
<ndechesne> so I just need to fatload uImage, and initrd? and use the bootargs you gave me, right?
<ogra_cmpc> right
<ogra_cmpc> and indeed buse both load addresses with bootm
<ogra_cmpc> so it switches to the initrd
<ogra_cmpc> (there is a boot.scr in the image toplevel dir)
<ndechesne> what do you mean? can you give your commands?
<ogra_cmpc>         fatload mmc 0:1 0x80000000 /casper/uImage
<ogra_cmpc>         fatload mmc 0:1 0x81600000 /casper/uInitrd
<ogra_cmpc>         setenv bootargs quiet splash vram=12M omapfb.mode=dvi:1280x720MR-16@60 file=/cdrom/preseed/ubuntu.seed -- boot=casper
<ogra_cmpc>         bootm 0x80000000 0x81600000
<ogra_cmpc> thats the default boot.scr on the image
<nosse1> ogra_cmpc, how does the kernel where to find the root image? Or is the initrd all that's needed? I mean how can the system know that it needs to access the /casper/filesystem.squashfs on /dev/mmc0p1...
<ogra_cmpc> the initrd scans all devices it finds for that file
<ogra_cmpc> if you set boot=casper on the cmdline the casper script is executed... casper is the tool that sets up the live environment and mounts the squashfs in an aufs mount
<nosse1> ogra_cmpc, Would it be possible for you to post a console output of a working target?
<ogra_cmpc> not atm, the zoom doesnt boot and i dont have any other target around
<nosse1> :D sure, np
<ogra_cmpc> nosse1, but your paste clearly shows you end up in the initrd
<nosse1> or :( is perhaps more correct
<ogra_cmpc> Loading, please wait...
<ogra_cmpc> thats the first line the initramfs writes
<ogra_cmpc> try booting with break=top
<ogra_cmpc> and see if you end up in a busybox shell
<nosse1> Yes, clearly initrd, however I doubt is has completed and ready to pass over to rootfs
<nosse1> I'll try, thanksw
<ogra_cmpc> nosse1, also how long did you wait for a console
<ogra_cmpc> it might be very slow on 256M
<ogra_cmpc> (its relatively decent on beagle though)
<Martyn> AARRRRGGGGHHHH!
<Martyn> omap4 didn't boot because one of the NAND chips has a bit error on it
<Martyn> and that error is in the first block.  Fuck
<ogra_cmpc> ndechesne, you really need to update to a decent uboot that 1.4.x series is just annoying (hush shell support rules)
<ndechesne> ogra: this is weird, if i set bootargs, then my kernel does not boot. if I run bootm without setting the bootargs it does boot....
<ogra_cmpc> try dropping the video stuff
<ogra_cmpc> thats clearly for beagle
<ndechesne> ogra: i know... the problem when you don't stick to mainline, is that the more you wait the more painful it is to catch up ;-)
<ogra_cmpc> yeah
<nosse1> I didn't get any output from kernel until I added console= (and ogra later told to add serialtty=)
<ogra_cmpc> serialtty is really only for getting a login prompt
<ogra_cmpc> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-ti-omap/2.6.33-500.5/+build/1684225
<ogra_cmpc> sweet ... kernel finished
<nosse1> Argh. The break=top had no effect
<nosse1> "Loading please wait..." is the last lifesign from the board
<ogra_cmpc> you cond get the ramzswap stuff anymore >
<ogra_cmpc> ?
<ogra_cmpc> *dont
<nosse1> Dont
<ogra_cmpc> sigh, that cmpc knbd is so small
<ogra_cmpc> *kbd
<nosse1> BTW: How can I force a module to load during boot? I thought editing /etc/modules would, but looking in the initrd, there's no conf/modules file present
<ogra_cmpc> there is a special /etc/initramfs-tools/modules you can use
<ogra_cmpc> but you need to rebuild the initrd
<nosse1> sure, thanks
<nosse1> What is the real difference between update-initramfs's -c (create) and -u (update)?
<ogra_cmpc> u updates and creates a backup of the old one
<ndechesne> ogra: still something weird on my board. if I don't set the bootargs and load uimage and uinitrd, i can get the initramfs prompt
<ogra_cmpc> what bootargs do you use now ?
<ndechesne> nevermind... it's too late ;-) i forgot the console stuff.
<ogra_cmpc> ndechesne, the only arg thats actually necessary is boot=casper
<ogra_cmpc> you shouldnt need console if you have any external display you can drive
<ndechesne> with setenv bootargs 'console=ttyS3,115200n8 mem=256M splash file=/cdrom/preseed/ubuntu.seed -- boot=casper', kernel boots, but omapfb fails, so there is no display.
<ogra_cmpc> yeah
<ogra_cmpc> try adding serialtty=ttyS3
<ndechesne> what does it bring?
<ogra_cmpc> should spawn a getty on ttyS3
<ogra_cmpc> so you get a serial login
<ndechesne> ok
<ndechesne> with the normal bootargs, on zoom2, kernel crashes with some usb problems.. but I am using the old .img from 2 days ago....
<ogra_cmpc> oh
<ndechesne> yup ... ;-)
<ogra_cmpc> yeah, use the img from my people.canonical.com page
<ogra_cmpc> that has a kernel with fixed USb
<ndechesne> i need to go now... i will try the new image on monday ... but I think that the new image will not resolve the omapfb issue. i will look into that on monday.
<ogra_cmpc> yeah, unliklely that omapfb works on anything but beagle i guess
<nosse1> ndechesne, you say Zoom2, is that the beagle you're talking about?
<ogra_cmpc> nosse1, nope thats the zoom
<ogra_cmpc> http://omapzoom.org/
<nosse1> What CPU? Because this kit (AM3517-EVM) is also a Zoom kit (IMHO)
<ndechesne> nosse1: zoom2 has 3430, zoom3 has 3630.
<ndechesne> ogra: is that the one: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/lucid-netbook-armel+omap.img
<ogra_cmpc> right
<ndechesne> ok. i will start download now, and leave, bye.
<ogra_cmpc> you should have usb
<ogra_cmpc> have a nice weekend
<nosse1> http://www.logicpd.com/products/development-kits/zoom-am3517-evm-development-kit
 * ogra_cmpc also calls it beer'o clock now
<nosse1> Yeah! for good product (re)naming....
 * ogra_cmpc slaps forehead
<ogra_cmpc> oh my
<ogra_cmpc> console=/dev/ttyS3,115200n8
<ogra_cmpc> indeed that cant boot
 * ogra_cmpc wonders how that got in the default env
<plars> heh
<ogra_cmpc> sweet, it seems to boot
<ogra_cmpc> hmm, no, boot ends at squashfs
<ogra_cmpc> oh, its just slow
 * ogra_cmpc twiddles thumbs 
<ogra_cmpc> wohoo
<ogra_cmpc> nosse1, so on the zoom2 i get a boot but it takes about 2 min
<ogra_cmpc> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ cat /proc/cpuinfo |grep Hard
<ogra_cmpc> Hardware        : OMAP Zoom2 board
<ogra_cmpc> setenv bootargs console=ttyS3,115200n8 serialtty=ttyS3 file=/cdrom/preseed/ubuntu-netbook.seed -- boot=casper
<ogra_cmpc> mmcinit
<ogra_cmpc> fatload mmc 0:1 0x80200000 /casper/uImage
<ogra_cmpc> fatload mmc 0:1 0x81000000 /casper/uInitrd
<ogra_cmpc> bootm 0x80200000 0x81000000
<ogra_cmpc> that gets it going for me
 * ogra_cmpc goes to try 3630 now
<nosse1> It gets going for me as well, except it stops somewhere down the line
<ogra_cmpc> well, its takes quite long
<ogra_cmpc> 2-3 min
<nosse1> On my other test (trying to run roostocked lucid), it stops in the initrd on "+ wait-for-root /dev/mmcblk0p1 30"
<nosse1> BTW: Why do you explicitly specify mem=xxM ?
<ogra_cmpc> i dont ?
<nosse1> well you don't, but I've seen it around here
<nosse1> it was a general q
<ogra_cmpc> you normally dont need to
<ogra_cmpc> the kernel handles that fine
 * nosse1 is giving it yet another go. Stopwatch on
<nosse1> How many minutes until declared dead?
<ogra_cmpc> max 5 i'd say
<ogra_cmpc> amitk, any chance we can have 3630 together with 34xx in our kernel ?
<nosse1> Do you guys use any JTAG tools in case of deep crash, or do you rely solely on SW mechanisms? In case which tools do you use?
 * ogra_cmpc didnt have to debug such deep crashes yet 
<ogra_cmpc> and all targets we support are usually unbrickable
<ogra_cmpc> i.e. they support getting the bootloader from SD
<prpplague> nosse1: i personally recommend the flyswatter and openocd, but i'm biased
 * XorA recomands flyswatter as well
<nosse1> Ah. Point is we are bringing forth new HW based on the OMAP, so for the custom driver development we need JTAG for observability. I was curious what other linux devlp. are using
<prpplague> XorA: hehe thanks
 * ogra_cmpc is a glue guy ... my work usually starts above kernel and with already existing bootloader sources 
<prpplague> nosse1: openocd is not as robust as something like a BDI or lauterbach, but it generally works well enough to debug most issues with driver development
<nosse1> I had a demo one of lauterbach with extremely smoooth kernel & userspace integration, however my boss wont agree on the pricetag :D
<nosse1> s/one/once/
<amitk> ogra_cmpc: yes, you can have 3630 support in the same kernel
<nosse1> 13 mins passed. I think it's dead.
 * nosse1 would be happy if he had a JTAG tool to see if target is really dead
<amitk> nosse1: I've used lauterbach in my previous job, I've just acquired the tincan tools jtag, haven't tried it yet
<nosse1> A local company is making a new tool named ZY1000: http://www.zylin.com/zy1000.html
<nosse1> ...oh forgot - we've switched to A8 - which isn't listed yet
<nosse1> Since the boot hangs on "+ wait-for-root /dev/mmcblk0p1 30", how can I modify Ubuntu for NFS root?
<nosse1> Edit /etc/fstab, put up the NIC driver in /etc/initramfs/modules. More?
 * nosse1 will try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DisklessUbuntuHowto
<prpplague> nosse1: openocd is free, and the flyswatter retails for $49.00
<nosse1> prpplague, yeah, I saw that. Cheap!
<prpplague> nosse1: i prefer inexpensive!
<nosse1> prpplague, hehe we don't have that distinction in my language... Anyway they ship to Europe I hope
<prpplague> nosse1: we do
<XorA> heh, defineately not cheap
<prpplague> nosse1: the USPS service is the cheapest shipping
<nosse1> _we_?
<rcn-ee> amitk, just tested your 500.4 link from this morning, the ehci port looks good on my C4 board.  Found all the random assorment of usb based devices...
<prpplague> nosse1: i said i was biased
 * prpplague designed the flyswatter
<nosse1> lol
<nosse1> prplague, I'd like to talk more about the flyswatter. However I haven't got the time now. Can I PM you later on this?
<prpplague> nosse1: you can feel free to message me over in #edev to discuss it at any time
<prpplague> nosse1: or pm me
<nosse1> Thanks
<nosse1> YYYEEESSS!!!!! I finally got Ubuntu up and running on target!
 * nosse1 VERY HAPPY!
<ogra_cmpc> what was it ?
<ogra_cmpc> just slowness ?
<nosse1> it's the kernel. I have compiled a new kernel using a newer one from TI
<ogra_cmpc> ah
<nosse1> And I'm running NFS root. The MMC is probably not working on the vanilla omap target
<ogra_cmpc> works on the beagle and zoom
<cpearson> @ogra: how is the Zoom coming along?
<ogra_cmpc> cpearson, well, the 34xx version boots slower than the beagle, the 36xx one doewsnt work with our kernel
<cpearson> same issue as with the XM?
<ogra_cmpc> it just doesnt have 36xx support built in
<ogra_cmpc> but amitk just said its possible
<ogra_cmpc> so if we can we will enable it
<ogra_cmpc> beyond that, our current image is indeed targeted for beagle so the framebuffer etc have issues
<amitk> rcn-ee: \o/
<amitk> ogra_cmpc: is 36xx support a priority over OTG/PM/ etc.?
<rcn-ee> amitk, is there anything else on your check list?  I'm downloading ogra's latest *img file..
<rcn-ee> making up a sd card for the xm to see how bad it is. ;)
<amitk> rcn-ee: XM is on my wishlist next
<amitk> but I need to do some family time (it being friday evening and all that)
<rcn-ee> of course family first ;) My goal is to get this XM booted and benched against it's older boards this weekend (inbetween beer and golf)..
<amitk> beer, great idea.
<rcn-ee> and someone broke gcc trunk...  i think i need 2-3 more beagles for faster bisecting..
<JaMa> isn't trunk expected to be broken a bit sometimes, now after branching 4.5?
<rcn-ee> yeah.. it's perfectly fine at this stage.. ;)
<nosse1> OK. I got lucid running, but only with custom kernel (based on non-ubuntu source).
<nosse1> The last kernel ti-omap   -5 does not work on AM3517, see http://pastebin.com/RdiMijNL
<rcn-ee> hey nosse1, which kernel repo did you use again?
<nosse1> For the one that works, I'm using TI's git repo
<nosse1> So, I'm ready to conclude that the official kernel wont work for my target.
<rcn-ee> actually that's not bad...  nosse1 does the console ever come up with 500.4?
<nosse1> But it's not tragic, because we will have custom HW (hence kernel) anyways
<nosse1> The cheering from me was for running Ubuntu userspace!
<rcn-ee> nosse1, is that their psb/bsp repo?  I'm going to steal/browow some xm stuff
<nosse1> rcn-ee: It's this repo: git://arago-project.org/git/people/sriram/ti-psp-omap.git   I know TI has two repos: This one and the one on the official kernel server
<nosse1> According to the other developers here the former is the most updated one, while the last is for what is pushed upstream
<rcn-ee> Thanks nosse1, wasn't 100% where it was, I normally pull from tmlind's tree and after 2.6.31 i kinda was off in the woods doing my own thing.. ;)
<nosse1> I haven't a full understanding of the difference between those two repos.
<nosse1> We need to base our HW branch from one of them, but I'm not sure which yet
<rcn-ee> talking with my buddies at TI it's their new, more upstream kernel policy then years past, 'plan'..
<nosse1> I spent some considerable time to ubuntuize the kernel config for the ti-kernel
<rcn-ee> It's kind of a challlenge, in years past you've allways had one specific config for one specific board, but now for distrutors, you need one config for all..
<nosse1> Now we are ready to evaluate _if_ we are going to run Ubuntu at all on the device...
<prpplague> ogra: ping
<rcn-ee> i can give you one hint... it's faster then debian.. ;)
<nosse1> Thanks, that answers one ;)
<nosse1> I need to get the SVX-stuff and Qt on top (either fb or X11) to eval the end user GUI
<rcn-ee> the sgx modules are pretty easy to build, i have a couple scripts in my bzr repo... Haven't messed around with the QT-SGX setup thou...
<nosse1> bzr repo?
<rcn-ee> sorry: https://launchpad.net/~beagleboard-kernel  in the 2.6-stable and 2.6-dev tree's theirs a build_sgx_modules.sh script...
<nosse1> Can one cross-compile apps for Ubuntu target?
<nosse1> Some of our developers are worried about having to compile Qt on target for the target, while we have a rather large build farm
<rcn-ee> Yeah, it's not always 100%, but it's fast for a quick test, i usually build on either a qemu based chroot or native chroot...
<rsalveti> nosse1: qt is going to be very slow if you compile it inside qemu
<rsalveti> nosse1: cool to see that you finally made to boot ubuntu :-)
<nosse1> Oh yes! Tried it!
<nosse1> rsalveti, hi yes. I got it to boot only an half hour ago! Finally!
<rsalveti> nice :-)
<rsalveti> nosse1: you could probably use your build farm inside qemu, but you have to setup the cross compiler correctly
<rsalveti> and depends on what system you're currently using
<nosse1> Yes. I'm running qemu/chroot to update and prepare packages from target, and that work fine (however slowly)
<rsalveti> at least with sbox I already saw it working with icecream
<rsalveti> c++ sucks even when you build it at your native invironment
<rsalveti> *environment
<nosse1> Should I use serialtty=ttyS2 on installed Ubuntu as well?
<nosse1> (I solved this by adding my own /etc/init/ttyS2.conf instead)
<nosse1> Try telling the app developers that C++ sucks....
<nosse1> Interesting: https://code.launchpad.net/~beagleboard-kernel/+junk/2.6-stable, clicking on a revision like this: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~beagleboard-kernel/+junk/2.6-stable/revision/64 then I get internal server error
<rcn-ee> yeah noticed that too.. something wrong with launchpad.. click reload works for me...
<nosse1> rcn-ee, how do you experience Ubuntu against say Arago/OE or any other cross compiled into-one-large-image distro?
<nosse1> size is obvious, but we've got nearly 1G available for entire system, so that's handled
<rcn-ee> well, from my experience (pre lucid) Angstrom has always been the fastest and most polished, mostly due to many arm developers working on it for many years...
<rcn-ee> other then the 'feel' i haven't run any numbers for load comparisons yet...
<rcn-ee> one interesting side note, i do have a touchbook running both Angstrom and ubuntu Karmic...  Although Karmic is slower, more things do work out of the box, vs some of hte applications in the Angstrom image..
<nosse1> Yes, that another point. I expect customer upgrade/maintenance/security fixed to be easy with Ubuntu. I have no idea what that would imply on Ångström
<rcn-ee> They use a tool called ipkg very similar to dpkg, but i haven't figured it out 100%.. Long term maintance is ubuntu/debian's strong point...
<nosse1> Yeah. If we can stick with vanilla Ubuntu arm, and then our own custom kernel + our app, then I'd be /very/ happy
<nosse1> Theres one product requirement though. Boottime from off until GUI is shown must be minimized, so perhaps some customization to the boot process must be added as well
<rcn-ee> there is the 10second wait in most u-boot that's easy to remove...
<nosse1> Timing it now, it takes 21 secs from u-boot bootm to login is shown (i.e. kernel and initrd loading is not included).  This is with NFS root and all so I'm very optimistic about shaving off seconds.
<rcn-ee> console login or gui?
<nosse1> console. I have no gui as of now
<rcn-ee> okay, i had a user report that "console-setup-mini" shaved some more seconds in the lucid alpha releases...
<nosse1> rcn-ee, perhaps you know what is needed to get the display up and running (I have the AM3517-EVM)?
<rcn-ee> i'm comparing the ti-psp-omap repo with ubuntu's. to figure out xm stuff ;) what git checkout did it work in ti-psp's?
<nosse1> Uhm. /me git newbie: How to check?
<rcn-ee> ti does things like OMAPSP_03.00.00.04/etc.. which will get us in the ball park...
<nosse1> No, I've pulled their working git repo for the kernel
<rcn-ee> well they have about 12-15 more commits vs ubuntu's... your using the LCD panel?
<nosse1> I'm about to...
<rcn-ee> I'm going to try to merge them in..
<nosse1> I can give you my head git revision if I just knew how to get it
<rcn-ee> git log (top one sha) is the easist that i know off
<nosse1> This one 7b8926aa626
<rcn-ee> okay it's going to take quite a bit more cherry picks, but i think i got the lcd, it'll take about 5mins to finsih building..
<rcn-ee> yeah, it's going to take more... it doesn't like the board-am3517evm at all... it's just too new with very little upstream...
<nosse1> Yeah, I think I have logged over 50 hrs on this thing now. But part of that is to get oneself up to speed on Ubuntu booting internals
<nosse1> So the positive result this evening is most welcome :D
<rcn-ee> it's very possible and doable, both tree's are based off 2.6.33, but ti has about 100 new patches....
<rcn-ee> i really hope they merge some of that inthe next cycle...
 * nosse1 is trying xserver-xorg-video-omap3
<nosse1> Adam want long in Eden: [ 5577.017395] BUG: soft lockup - CPU#0 stuck for 61s! [dpkg:681]
<nosse1> *wasn't
 * NCommander isn't doing good.
<crimsun> does dave martin frequent this channel?
<crimsun> (I need someone to look at some gutsy v7 asm)
<nosse1> I see I get a lot of unresolved packages when I try to get "ubuntu-netbook".
<nosse1> What's a good target for the standard gnome desktop?
#ubuntu-arm 2010-04-10
<DanaG> http://www.engadget.com/2010/04/09/lenovo-skylight-launch-pushed-off-to-july-ideapad-u1-hybrid-sti/
<DanaG> dang
<lool> crimsun: He does from time to time
 * cwillu_at_work mutters at asac 
<asac> hi cwillu_at_work  ;)
<cwillu_at_work> and I'm missing my network adapter
<cwillu_at_work> ah, there it is
<asac> heh
<cwillu_at_work> didn't boot
 * cwillu_at_work gets out a 30 foot serial cable with alligator clips
<cwillu_at_work> I was planning to spend today doing small carpentry while waiting for firefox to build repeatedly.  I can see that this won't be happening
#ubuntu-arm 2010-04-11
<nosse1> Are you familiar with bugs like this on omap: [ 2361.163635] BUG: soft lockup - CPU#0 stuck for 61s! [dpkg:1737]
<persia> nosse1: I've seen that error reported for all sorts of architectures.  Unfortunately, I don't know the cause.  I'm fairly certain it's not OMAP-specific though.
<nosse1> persia, thanks. I'd just wanted to check if it was something familiar on omap.
<Martyn> what's the error?
<Martyn> sorry, just popped in, so I don't have the backscroll
<nosse1> [ 2361.163635] BUG: soft lockup - CPU#0 stuck for 61s! [dpkg:1737]
<rsalveti> nosse1: which kernel are you urins?
<persia> BUG: soft lockup - CPU#0 stuck for 61s!
<rsalveti> *using
<rsalveti> nosse1: the TI one?
<nosse1> I'm running the TI-one yes, the "official" lucid ti-omap won't work for AM3517
<nosse1> It could seem to me that the lockup occurs on heavy disk activity. And since I'm running NFS root, it could perhaps be related to that?
<rsalveti> could be, but hard to say without more information from the kernel
<nosse1> Yeah, I know. Except the kernel doesn't tell any more
<nosse1> Another thing: I have X up and running (yeah!).
<armin76> Martyn: did i ask you if you had sound running on the tegra?
<nosse1> What apt target do you guys use when testing? "ubuntu-netbook" has unknown packages which doesn't seem to be available yet
<nosse1> Do you have a all-in-one target which pulls down the gnome desktop?
<persia> That'd be ubuntu-desktop, but ubuntu-netbook is significantly lighter-weight in terms of requirements.
<persia> Which bits of ubuntu-netbook aren't installing?
<nosse1> persia, hold on
<nosse1> persia, cancel that. It seems all packages are available now
<persia> There's sometimes architecture skew with the mix of arch:all and arch:any binaries (because the arch:all binaries are built on i386), but it doesn't typically last that long, unless something broke (which means it needs fixing).
<persia> If you get a persistent issue with metapackage installation, it may well be a bug needing fixing.
<persia> (but I'm glad to hear this isn't the case right now)
<persia> That said, according to https://launchpad.net/builders there are 19 packages that are out-of-date on armel (waiting to build).
<nosse1> Are there any commercial developers here in this forum? (perhaps not on sundays)
<nosse1> I'm uncertain if we should register our products on the ARM machine registry or not
<nosse1> and I'd like to know what other mfgs are doing
<Martyn> armin76 : Since I'm very server-oriented, I haven't even tried to get sound working on the tegra
<Martyn> armin76 : I've even disabled video, to get the memory back
<persia> nosse1: Do you need a special MachineID for your hardware?  If so, you'll want one.  If not, there's little point.
<Martyn> nosse1 : I'm a 'comercial developer'
<armin76> Martyn: nod :)
<nosse1> persia, I'm not sure i need one. You use machineid whenever the kernel isn't aware of the HW its running on, right? If that is true, I guess we don't need one
<persia> I don't really understand when it's needed, but I think it's part of kernel compilation: if you can run a multi-board kernel, I think you don't need it.
<nosse1> Alas, it seems NFS root is the culprit of the kernel crashes
 * nosse1 wish that the AM3517 had a SATA disk connector...
<persia> Anything designed to have disks should have such a controller, but MTD rules when it comes to local data.
<nosse1> persia, do you mainly use USB or SD MTDs?
<persia> I've never used an MTD that wasn't on-board.
<persia> I'm fairly certain that neither USB nor SD allows one to actually use the MTD drivers.
<nosse1> persia, you need a fairly large mtd if you want to do development on it. E.g. for building packages (since Ubuntu builds natively). Do you know how it's done in the build farm?
<hrw> morning
<nosse1> (I'm somewhat bothered here having to reboot my target whenever I do a larger apt install)
<persia> nosse1: I'll say that an MTD is inappropriate for doing development: for that you want spinning disks.
<hrw> yes
<persia> I believe the build farm uses SATA-over-USB but I may be mistaken.
<hrw> connecting 1.5TB disk over usb is easy
<persia> That's probably overkill :)
<nosse1> Ah.
<hrw> persia: I have such one connected to sheevaplug
<DanaG> I'd rather use an esata-bearing sheeva. =þ
<hrw> or rather had as I have some problems with sheeva so disk is connected to desktop
<nosse1> Because we need to make one ourselves unless we somehow can build packages natively on our large build farm
<hrw> DanaG: I bought sheevaplug year ago when it was new stuff
<hrw> nosse1: connect sata-over-usb and pray that TI ehci will work
<nosse1> So it's about praying for one or the other. One=NFS, Other=ehci.... NFS crashed once more *sigh*
<persia> ehci is probably more stable than NFS in most ways.
<hrw> nosse1: 16GB sd is other option
<persia> I remember that NFS was discussed for the LP build farm and rejected, but I don't remember why.
<persia> hrw: If you like buying new SD cards :)  (but 4-8G is enough for most packages)
<hrw> nosse1: quite cheap, easy to buy and omap3 can drive 3 mmc/sd slots
<hrw> I have here device with omap3 and 3 sd slots. mmc0=rootfs, mmc1=userfs, mmc2=sdio/wifi/bt
<nosse1> How's wear levelling handled on SD? Is it the SD firmware, or is it up to the host SW?
<hrw> SD itself
<nosse1> ...and from what I've heard it spans from excellent to horrible
<hrw> yes
<nosse1> Reliable brands: SanDisk, Kingston ?
 * nosse1 needs to shop SD cards tomorrow
<hrw> sandisk
<hrw> avoid kingston rather
<DanaG> hmm, where can you get a cheap sdio wifi?
<DanaG> I wanna' try one in my host computer's sdhc controller.
<hrw> DanaG: no idea
<hrw> DanaG: here I have marvel8686 in two devices - both on sdio
<hrw> and 3rd one has it on spi bus
<DanaG> Something weird with the Ricoh reader in Windows: it assumes the whole disk is one partition (even if it's not true)... and then can't comprehend what partition type.
<hrw> common
<DanaG> I end up having to use "rw-everything" (awesome tool, by the way) to essentially "setpci" as I would have to on Linux... and then it reattaches to the SDHC controller instead of the Ricoh controller.
<hrw> brand new cards sometimes do not have partition table
<DanaG> http://intr.overt.org/blog/?p=59
<DanaG> The card I was testing with, was my beagle (two partitions).
<DanaG> Once I did that, it then showed partitions properly.
<DanaG> I'm curious to try some SDIO card with the thing.
<hrw> DanaG: nice
<DanaG> I did the writing value on the mmc controller function, specifically.
<hrw> but - is each sd controller also sdio capable?
<nosse1> hrw, After skimming the RM from TI, it seems so
<hrw> nosse1: I know that i.mx31, omap3, pxa2xx are sdio capable. no idea about others
#ubuntu-arm 2011-04-04
<zumbi> hi! if at Debian set a subarch name for Freescale i.MX51, i.e., "mx5" would likely break Ubuntu stuff? could you migrate your code base to new subarch name? http://lists.debian.org/debian-arm/2011/04/msg00009.html
<ndec> ogra_: hi!
<ndec> ogra_: have you had a look at the UCM stuff?
<ndec> ogra_: i am sorry I don't have much time to look into this in details...
<ogra_> ndec, well, i expected one config file and two PA patches ... somehow it got a lot more, TheMuso will take a look at it tomorrow he promised
<ndec> ogra_: there are several config files, because there are several profiles. if you want to take just 1 profile, that should be doable.
<ogra_> ndec, well, lets wait for TheMuso, he is our alsa/pulse maintainer, if he has issues i can get him connected with alejandro
<ogra_> i just didnt expect that amount of patches, i honestly didnt look at them yet waiting for an experts opinion
<GrueMaster> ogra_: None of the omap images are building.  Stuck buildd?
<ogra_> GrueMaster, yep, lamont pinged already
<GrueMaster> k
<ogra_> as long as omap4 is fine ...
<sveinse> How is the performance of X and OMAP3 (w/SGX)?
<sveinse> We are currently developing Qt against QWS and are looking for more performance. I suspect X is better optimized and more mainstream and thus has more focus
<sveinse> One suggestion is to run X and one full screen Qt app
<rsalveti> sveinse: with omap3 I'd avoid running with X
<rsalveti> when possible, as it's not properly integrated
<sveinse> not properly integrated = missing dri drivers?
<rsalveti> sveinse: yes
<sveinse> alas
<rsalveti> currently it's just a hack with some locking with the X11 server to write at the correct place at the framebuffer
<sveinse> There are some free desktop SW bundled with the sgx driver. Are they unusable?
<sveinse> So X i basically SW redering framebuffer
<rsalveti> sveinse: it probably works, but not optimal
<rsalveti> not sw rendering, but not respecting the x11 dri architecture
<rsalveti> sveinse: talk with michaedw at #linaro, he's working with omap3 and also creating something with Qt and QWS
<rsalveti> but using just the framebuffer, and he's getting quite nice performance values
<sveinse> rsalveti: Thanks, it helps not to have to learn everything for yourself from scratch!
<suihkulokki> sveinse: look at Qt lighthouse: http://qt.nokia.com/developer/learning/online/talks/developerdays2010/tech-talks/project-lighthouse/
<sveinse> suihkulokki: AFAIK the biggest problem is translating the Qt graphics primitives into HW accelerated graphics, as it requires insight into the closed SGX/PowerVR module. Right?
<rsalveti> sveinse: nops, you would just use gles normally
<rsalveti> generally you don't need to touch sgx besides normally using gles
<rsalveti> I know michaedw did some optimizations for sgx, but don't think he's touching it directly
<davidm> GrueMaster, you about?
<GrueMaster> yes
<sveinse> ah, so you use lighthouse to bind Qt primitives and the gles lib from imagem/TI
<suihkulokki> sveinse: indeed there is nothing about the closed nature you need to care.. the opengl es api is where you work at. the big deal is that traditional qwidgets are painted serially while gpu's are good are doing things parellely
<sveinse> hmm, I have obviously lots to learn of how the graphics parts are interconnected
<suihkulokki> sveinse: the video on my link is good start =)
<sveinse> perhaps a stupid question: could one then make s X driver using the gles to achieve HW accel in X then?
<sveinse> Yes, i will right now, thanks
<rsalveti> sveinse: well, you could, but generally people are worried only with 2d bits at the xdriver
<rsalveti> and for that you could use pvr2d, neon or even other hardware when available
<rsalveti> to accelerate EXA
<rsalveti> and once you have DRI support it should be fine
<sveinse> Generally I'm looking for the solution of Qt apps which gives us the most both in respect of performance and with less development effort
<sveinse> rsalveti: BTW: Have you taken a look at 4.03.00.02 ? Anything interesting new stuff here?
<sveinse> (for OMAP3)
<rsalveti> sveinse: still need to test that with the xserver, planned for this week
<sveinse> One thing though is that it now support active power management in OMAP35x/37x, see http://processors.wiki.ti.com/index.php/RN_4_03_00_02
<sveinse> Nice for mobile / low-power devices
<zumbi> tcl2010rocks
<zumbi> :P
 * rsalveti lunch
<press> Hi,
<press> I'm an amateur-journalist wanting to write an article about Ubuntu on ARM.
<press> Who would be the best person to help me / answer my questions?
<press> Thought this was a good place to ask...
<rsalveti> press: sure, just ask your question
<press> OK, my name is Hans BTW.
<rsalveti> press: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/04/01/%23ubuntu-classroom.html#t17:31
<press> thnx
<rsalveti> we had one session at ubuntu-classroom with davidm last week, that can also help you answering some questions
<press> Gonna read that first
<rsalveti> press: sure, then just ask later your questions
<rsalveti> as it's an irc, don't expect them to be answered at the same moment
<rsalveti> press: as you're using a web irc, you can check the channel logs later
<rsalveti> but we're usually around
<press> OK, thanks very much.
<press> I'm pretty much a n00b when it comes to ARM/Linux development.
<press> So will read some more 'old' #Ubuntu-ARM logs tomorrow, make up some nice questions and come back later.
<rsalveti> press: cool
#ubuntu-arm 2011-04-05
<phelpsw> i'm having difficulty following the omap3 headless install directions here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/OMAPHeadlessInstall with a 4GB microsd card and a gumstix overo.  The installation continuously restarts the configuration process after requesting a hostname, then going into the "installing system" progress bar (with no packages selected).  The last thing I see is "configuring keyboard...", after a few minutes sitting at 15% i
<phelpsw> I'm testing with the beta1 11.04 headless arm build from http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-headless/releases/11.04/beta-1/
<hrw> ogra_: bug 745884 is something which ubuntu/arm team can take and finish?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 745884 in lxc "lxc version 0.7.4-0ubuntu1 failed to build on armel" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/745884
<hrw> I added patch
<ogra_> hrw, well, it doesnt solve the build failure as i understand it
<hrw> will add one more note - docbook-to-man may be required
<ppisati> guys, do we support tegra2 at all?
<suihkulokki> ppisati: ubuntu-arm userland should work on tegra2 but you'll need your own kernel
<amitk> ppisati: ogra has an ubuntu image for ac100 somewhere...
<rsalveti> morning
<ogra_> ppisati, for what kind of device ? beyond my ac100 image there seems to also exist a folio100 one
<ogra_> note that tegra2 is a PITA though, all important features live in a proprietary daemon, not in the kernel
<furibondox> hi guys...
<furibondox> rsalveti: are you there? I've a question about rootstock... when I try to install lucid with roostock it takes packages from lucid repository but after installation if I run apt-get update and then apt-get upgrade it takes packages from lucid-updates... have you an idea why this happens?
<rsalveti> furibondox: that's just because the lucid-updates is activated at your /etc/sources.list
<rsalveti> but that should be fine, as you'll get all needed updates for it
<furibondox> is possible to set lucid-updates directly during rootstock first installation?
<rsalveti> furibondox: well, it's setting while running it, so it should get it
<rsalveti> just not for debootstrap
<furibondox> I wrote a workaround setting my sources.list (lucid + lucid-updates + lucid-security) using an external script with --script
<furibondox> and running apt-get update && apt-get upgrade just after have set the sources.list
<xqvp43> has anyone build kernel 2.6.38.2 against S3C6410 board encountering an error saying:  drivers/input/touchscreen/eeti_ts.c:65:2: error: implicit declaration of function ‘irq_to_gpio’?
<ppisati> ogra_: dunno the actual device, i'll ask
<ppisati> ogra_: folio100
<ppisati> ogra_: do you where the image is?
<ogra_> no, google it, its hidden in some forum
<ppisati> k
<ogra_> if you can get your hands on a proper (non android) kernel i guess the ac100 userspace should work just fine though
<ogra_> the ac100 rootfs/kernel images are at ac100.gudinna.com
<ppisati> ogra_: cool
<ogra_> there is also an #ac100 channel
<ppisati> ogra_: ok, i'll forward all these informations, thanks
<ogra_> btw, i'm typing this on an ac100 (its my main work machine)
<ppisati> actually it's a pity that we don't support tegra2 yet
<ogra_> yes
<ppisati> and what do you run on it?
<ogra_> natty with unity-2d
 * ogra_ reboots after upgrade
<ogra_> wohoo !
<ogra_> chromium started to work again
<rsalveti> cool
<ogra_> no idea why
<ogra_> but i wont complain ;)
<hrw> ;)
<ndec> ogra_: any news about the audio stuff? sorry to bug you.. but you are the easiest one to contact ;-)
<alejandro-gm> hi
<alejandro-gm> does any one has test the PA UCM on Natty?
<rsalveti> alejandro-gm: maybe ogra_
<alejandro-gm> Hi ogra_, did you have the time to play with the PA UCM? did you have any issue or concern?
<ogra_> alejandro-gm, i only forwarded it to TheMuso yet, waiting for feedback (he is our alsa/pulse guy)
<ogra_> alejandro-gm, but its a lot more than i expected, announced was one config file and two patches for PA
<ogra_> so we'll have to see what the audio guys say
<ogra_> ndec, i forwarded Luke the last mail from alejandro and gave him the URL to download them on IRC, apparently he missed the URL (which i gave him again today), swaiting for feedback now
<ndec> ogra_: ok.
 * rsalveti lunch
<alejandro-gm> ogra_: ok, well let me know if you find any issue or if you have any doubt.
#ubuntu-arm 2011-04-06
<TheMuso> Is there an FFE filed anywhere for the audio stack ucm patches? A quick review tells me that this is nfew functionality, particularly for alsa-lib.
<TheMuso> s/nfew/new/
<TheMuso> ...and for pulse.
<TheMuso> I know this is for hardware enablement, but there is a lot of pulse and alsa code modified/added.
<rsalveti> TheMuso: I don't think we have a FFe already for ti
<rsalveti> *it
<TheMuso> rsalveti: Right. I have also mentioned it in bug 746023.
<GrueMaster> Should tis patchset be attached to the bug?  I'd also be interested in reviewing it.
<TheMuso> GrueMaster: I can give you the URL if that helps.
<TheMuso> Where I got them from.
<TheMuso> I'd attach to the bug now, but I currently can't resolve Canonical domains.
<TheMuso> GrueMaster: http://afuera.cortijodelrio.net/~ddiaz/paucm/
<TheMuso> Ok nw that I have resolution of Canonical domains agin, I'll add the URL to the bug.
<ppisati> "
<ogra_> !
<hrw> ~
<rsalveti> '
<hrw> ;
<GrueMaster>  /
<prpplague> ogra_: ping
<prpplague> anyone familiar with the shutdown sequence in maverick for the omap4/twl6030 ?
#ubuntu-arm 2011-04-07
<TheMuso> GrueMaster: Could you please action bug 746023? A lot of these patches introduce new functionality, and IMO need an FFE. Thanks.
<TheMuso> ogra_: ^^ if you could look into it as well, that would be ood, thanks.
<TheMuso> good
<GrueMaster> TheMuso: I'll ping ogra_ or rsalveti in the morning.
<ppisati> what's the status of pm in omap4?
<amitk> WIP
<ppisati> there's a patch in maverick/omap4 related to pm, that makes the kernel panic whenever a cpu hotplugged
<ppisati> but since i
<ppisati> it's not done yet, i'll just revert it
<amitk> you should ask ndec for an update. I do think we've got hotplug working on panda in the linaro kernel.
<ppisati> yep, it works there, in fact you don't have that patch there :)
<ppisati> it's just in maverick, i think it's a leftover
<ppisati> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/707003
<ppisati> here it is
<ogra_> ndec, our audio guys arent actually happy with the amount of changes to alsa-lib
<diwic> ogra_, I'm here as well if I'm needed
<ogra_> diwic, ah, cool
<diwic> ogra_, and, were there changes to alsa-lib? I thought it was just PA at this point.
<diwic> PA = pulseaudio
<ogra_> well, the tarball doesnt seem to have PA patches at all
<ogra_> i only see alsa
<diwic> ogra_, if you follow luke's link, you have three files, the top two I can't open, the third one has PA patches
<ogra_> the "commit message" one ?
<diwic> yeah
<ogra_> ah, the name is misleading :P
<ogra_> havent opened that one at all
<ogra_> urgh !
<ogra_> thats another 8
<diwic> can you open the top two?
<ogra_> hmm, they seem to be the same as in PA_UCM_patches.tar.gz
<ogra_> weird
<diwic> aha, they're labeled .tar.gz but should be .tar.bz2 ...?
<ogra_> i dont think they are zipped at all
<ogra_> tar xvf should work
<ogra_> (for all these files)
<diwic> so the "cofigfiles" (sp!) file, that's just config files, I'm not worried about those affecting anything else. It's the PA patches that worry me.
<ogra_> yep
<ogra_> same here
<diwic> ogra_, is TheMuso clear on what to apply? Because I'm not and that makes it difficult to review.
<ogra_> diwic, i dont think he is, he didnt say anything but to add a FFE request to the bug
<ogra_> diwic, i dont have more info than you can read on the bug and in the backlog of this channel
<ogra_> though comment #3 somewhat indictaes he looked at all of them
<ogra_> and just wants release team approval
<ogra_> he doesnt question the quality there it seems
<TheMuso> No, I have only quickly glanced at them. I just think that there is enough new functionality here that we need to get the release team's ok.
<ogra_> i dont have probs to get that OK, but kate will ask about the impact
<TheMuso> Yeah I know
<TheMuso> The tarballs are actually bzip2, but have the wrong extension.
<diwic> TheMuso, figured that out but it took a while :-)
<diwic> TheMuso, so are you clear on what to apply?
<TheMuso> diwic: I think so, they are ordered after all. I just need to wait for the refactored patch on the pulse list that you commented on.
<diwic> TheMuso, as for my comments on the PA mailing list, I just had a glance that the jack detection stuff as I'm interested in having that working for Oneiric. I didn't look much on the UCM stuff.
<diwic> TheMuso, would it be possible for you to make a feature branch or package (for the PA patches) which we can use for review and testing?
<TheMuso> diwic: Will do first thing tomorrow. I am online doing work on other projects this evening.
<TheMuso> ogra_: I'm sure you understand that I don't want to throw it in, without testing on non-Arm, non-TI, hardware.
<TheMuso> To make sure things don't break elsewhere.
<ogra_> TheMuso, ok, i'll add that to the feature request then and will discuss with kate
<TheMuso> ok thanks
<TheMuso> But yeah, will get packages ready for testing first thing tomorrow morning.
<diwic> TheMuso, thanks.
<ndec> ogra_: diwic: TheMuso: the UCM patches we provided are PA patches only. the only requirement for alsa is to use 0.24 which has UCM support, and we already have it in natty
<diwic> ndec, could you clarify on which set of patches is the one to apply?
<ogra_> ndec, well, the patchset in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-lib/+bug/746023 is definitely a lot more than just PA
<ogra_> ndec, if it would be possible to define the minimal amount of stuff to apply to make it work that would be great
<ndec> ogra_: my understanding is that all patches in the tar ball are PA patches.
<ogra_> i dont think thats the case
<ogra_> and its a total of 19 patches in two tarballs
<diwic> three tarballs
<ogra_> plus 7 config files
<ogra_> in another tarball
<diwic> I think all 19 patches are for PA but some of them are overlapping
<ogra_> yeah, it seems the second tarball duplicates some of the patches from the first one
<diwic> and then there's the set posted on the PA mailing-list
<diwic> you can get confused for less ;-)
<ogra_> which seems to differ again :)
<diwic> yeah,
<diwic> .
<ndec> ogra_: diwic: this a 6-patch series for PA which is sent upstream too (https://tango.0pointer.de/pipermail/pulseaudio-discuss/2011-April/009746.html)
<ogra_> ndec, different patrches from whats in the tarballs apparently
<ogra_> and as stated above the tarballs have more than 6
<ndec> ogra_: the second tar ball has all the required PA patches. and it replaces the first tarball. that's what alejandro said in his email.
<ogra_> hrm
<ogra_> (not on the bug though)
<ogra_> ndec, also the second set of patches is named UCM-patches-commit-message.tar.bz2 .... i didnt even bother to look for patches in it firstly
<ndec> ogra_: http://afuera.cortijodelrio.net/~ddiaz/paucm/UCM-patches-commit-message.tar.bz2 has all patches , and it's in PA only, no alsa. and http://afuera.cortijodelrio.net/~ddiaz/paucm/PA_UCM_cofigFiles.tar.gz is for the config files
<ogra_> right, thats clear now
<ndec> ogra_: sorry about the confusion. alejandro is in mexico. he will be online soon i guess.
<hrw> ndec: is it known when TI will rebuild omap4-extras-multimedia deps to current natty level?
<ogra_> hrw, post release
<ndec> hrw: hi! it's known that it won't be ready for 11.04 release day ;-)
<hrw> thanks
<diwic> ndec, ogra_, So what you want me to test and review is http://afuera.cortijodelrio.net/~ddiaz/paucm/UCM-patches-commit-message.tar.bz2 and *not* the PA mailinglist stuff and *not* the tarball named "PA_UCM_patches.tar.gz"
<ndec> hrw: however the GFX package will be ready (and is already). so i guess that if you asked it's because you care about 1080p...
<hrw> so will not have a need to switch monitor on ;D
<ndec> diwic: the UCM-patches-commit-message tarball should contain the same series as sent to PA ML + a 2 other patches. that's what needs to be reviewed
<hrw> ndec: just spotted omap4 extras and wanted to check status
<ogra_> hrw, the GLES drivers should be ready
<ndec> hrw:  understand.
<ogra_> the rest will be missing until post release
<diwic> ndec, they differ.
<ndec> ogra_: hrw: wlan will be ready for 11.04 release since we switch to mac802.11 stack, and since our firmware for panda is in linux-firmware package with no license restriction.
<ndec> diwic: a lot?
<ndec> diwic: i didn't check anything myself.. but alejandro from my team worked on this.
<diwic> ndec, e g, in patch 5/6, the function jack_insert_new_hook_callback differs, in the tarball, it's a stub, in the PA mailinglist, it seems to contain test code. Neither looks like good enough to release.
<ndec> diwic: ok. i would guess this part could be skipped maybe
<ogra_> will it still work with only 1-4 applied ?
<diwic> unlikely
<ogra_> well, i'm taking about general sound output ;)
<ogra_> vs no sound at all
<ogra_> jack detection seems to me like something i should be able to select in the audio settings still
<ogra_> even if no autodetection is there
<diwic> 5/6 is the big patch of them
<ndec> diwic: ok sorry.. 5 is required. what I meant is jack detect support is not needed to get sound.
<diwic> let's wait for Mexico to wake up to clarify this a bit further
<ogra_> yes
<diwic> or Margarita if she's available
<ogra_> ndec, whats her IRC nick, do you know ?
<ndec> ogra_: i forgot... but i will send an email to her and alejandro
<ogra_> great, thanks
<diwic> ogra_, fwiw, if basic output is what's needed you can just call alsaucm to set the right ucm profile. No PA patches necessary
<XorA|gone> hey ndec  hows life in Nice?
<ppisati> don't we have a natty's omap4 image somewhere?
<ogra_> ppisati, we have two, what do you need, headless/serial or netbook ?
<ppisati> uhm... both? :)
<ogra_> diwic, hmm, so only the config files would be needed and pulse would magically work ?
<ogra_> ppisati, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-netbook/releases/natty/beta-1/ and  http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-headless/releases/natty/beta-1/
<ogra_> ppisati, note the latter has no graphical output at all, the former has no serial
<ogra_> ppisati, and two directory levels higher there are also daily builds
<ppisati> ogra_: k, thanks
<ppisati> i want to tackle the "X turn off" bug now
<ogra_> then you should use netbook
<ogra_> headless will need you to install a ton of stuff first
<ppisati> with maverick i can't get it, and the upgrade process was PAINFULL (18 hrs!!!)
<ppisati> yep
<ppisati> i'll add serial to netbook
<ogra_> yeah, the SD speed is far from optimal
<ppisati> yep
<ppisati> and from time to time it seems it goes in pm mode
<ogra_> the SD ?
<ppisati> if i leave it idle for a bit, and then issue an "ls" it takes many seconds to spit the output
<ogra_> weird, anyting in dmesg ?
<ppisati> dunno if the SD or anything else, but it's noticeable
<ppisati> uhm
<ppisati> no
<ppisati> actually yes
<ppisati> the video/hdmi goes in pm mode
<ogra_> i know there were issues in the past if read and write occured at the same time
<ogra_> wrt SD cards
<ppisati> uhm no
<ppisati> nothing regarding i/o, sd, etcetc
<ogra_> the video shouldnt impact the SD IO
<ogra_> the sync lost bug is an old one from maverick, given we use a forward ported graphics driver its no wonder if it exposes the same bug
<ppisati> let's see
<ppisati> the other one "high memory instabilities", well, i can't reproduce it in any way
<ppisati> i left my panda compile for more than 5+ hrs, but no problem
<ogra_> with a default unmodified ubuntu image ?
<ppisati> yep, maverick image with latest natty kernel
<ppisati> lp633227
<ogra_> strange, but i heard its hard to reproduce
<ppisati> yep
<ogra_> i know the bug :)
<ppisati> the real problem is that we can't get a:
<ppisati> a) quick way to reproduce it
<ppisati> b) a reliable way to reproduce it
<ppisati> it's like chasing ghost
<ogra_> well, in the past we didnt have issues with a)
<ogra_> it died pretty early iirc
<ogra_> seems that changed with natty
<ogra_> but it was never reliable
<XorA|gone> what good is a reliable bug :-) we would all be out of jobs
<ogra_> haha
<ppisati> well, but when you can reproduce it, then real fun starts :)
<XorA|gone> also hard to repeat bugs are good for hang over days
<ppisati> i hate hang over days :)
<ogra_> depends on the evenig really
<ogra_> some are worth a good hangover ;)
<XorA|gone> its always good to sleep at desk then tell your boss your trying to repeat really hard to repeat bug X :-D
 * ogra_ woud be surprised to see his boss at his desk though ;)
<diwic> ogra_, so assume we didn't take the patches at all, I guess you could get output would be to write a PulseAudio profile instead.
<diwic> that would not be invasive and would guarantee to not affect anything else
<ogra_> diwic, automatically with only calling one command ?
<ogra_> i could do that chrooted from jasper-iniramfs (our first boot tool)
<diwic> ogra_, I don't know UCM syntax so I'm a little unsure if PA profiles support everything that UCM does
<ogra_> well, the question is if PA will ick it up at all without patches
<ogra_> calling alsaucm is surely no prob
 * ogra_ goes to set up his panda for testing that
<ogra_> diwic, hmm, intresting, i cnt even install alsa-utils on my panda, seems there is an issue with the postinst
<ogra_> Setting up alsa-utils (1.0.24.2-0ubuntu3) ...
<ogra_> dpkg: error: --compare-versions takes three arguments: <version> <relation> <version>
<ogra_> hmpf
<ogra_> comparing against a former version if there was none ...
<diwic> ogra_, hmm, haven't seen that one before
<ogra_> well, i use a headless image as a base, that doesnt have anything more than ubuntu-minimal installed
<hrw> ogra_: same here. upgrading of alsa-utils works fine, install fails
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> if dpkg --compare-versions $2 lt 1.0.24.2-0ubuntu1 ; then
<ogra_> seems $2 is empty on fresh installations
<ogra_> (thats from the postinst)
<ogra_> diwic, anyway, thats not what i wanted to test... see below:
<ogra_> ogra@panda:~$ alsaucm
<ogra_> No card found
<ogra_> ogra@panda:~$ cat /proc/asound/cards
<ogra_>  0 [SDP4430        ]: SDP4430 - SDP4430
<ogra_>                       TI OMAP4 SDP4430 Board
<ogra_> so not working OOTB
<hrw> confirmed
<diwic> ogra_, try installing the config files if they're not there
<ogra_> same goes for the listcards command
<alejandro-gm> Hi guys, hows the PA UCM working for you?
<ogra_> ogra@panda:/$ ls usr/share/alsa/ucm/SDP4430/
<ogra_> FMAnalog  hifi  hifiLP  record  SDP4430.conf  voice  voiceCall
<ogra_> ogra@panda:/$ alsaucm
<ogra_> Im setting defaults
<ogra_> ogra@panda:/$ alsaucm listcards
<ogra_> Im setting defaults
<ogra_>   0: SDP4430
<ogra_> ogra@panda:/$
<ogra_> diwic, that seems to do something
<ogra_> (no desktop installed on that image though)
<diwic> alejandro-gm, hi there, I'm not even sure what patches to test
<ogra_> alejandro-gm, hey, good to see you, we are fighting with the patches atm, diwic is one of our audio gusy
<ogra_> *guys
 * hrw rebuilds alsa-utils
<diwic> ogra_, can you file a bug against alsa-utils for the dpkg problem
<alejandro-gm> what patches? I'm not sure what do you mean?
<hrw> rootfs on my panda is 5.3GB now
<ogra_> diwic, will do
<hrw> I have ugly postinst change which want to test first
<diwic> alejandro-gm, we have three sets of patches to choose from, two different tarballs and one posted to the ML
<ogra_> alejandro-gm, final freeze of ubuntu is on monday, initially we were told we would only get configs and two patches for panda to make sound work, now we are struggling with the amount of patches you provide and try to shrink down the patchset to at least get approval for a minimal set to get soujnd working
<ogra_> else it wont make the release at all
<alejandro-gm> diwic: ho, ok, well they are all basically the same, but the ones I send are rebased for the 0.9.22 PA version
<ogra_> alejandro-gm, have these patches been tested against non omap hardware at all ?`
<alejandro-gm> and the ones on the PA mailing list are on a more updated PA version
<alejandro-gm> ogra_ : as far as I know, yes, Margarita do the implementation on x86
<ogra_> alejandro-gm, at this late time of release we need to be 100% sure it doesnt break the x86 world
<diwic> alejandro-gm,  e g, in patch 5/6, the function jack_insert_new_hook_callback differs: in the tarball, it's a stub, in the PA mailinglist, it seems to contain test code. Neither looks like good enough to release...
<alejandro-gm> diwic: mmmm, let me look at it, it may be referring to 'new' PA features (added after 0.9.22)
<diwic> alejandro-gm, for this particular thing also see https://tango.0pointer.de/pipermail/pulseaudio-discuss/2011-April/009758.html
<ogra_> diwic, bug 753544 for you
 * ogra_ slaps the bot 
<hrw> ogra_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/590766/ is fix
<ogra_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-utils/+bug/753544
<ogra_> hrw, add it to the bug ;)
<hrw> will do
<ogra_> thx
<hrw> added patch, tagged patch, confirmed
<hrw> ogra_: final freeze == no new uploads for all repos?
<ogra_> hrw, only with exceptions and your bug needs to be very very serious to get one
<hrw> and no NEW packages?
<ogra_> not sure about universe but usually not
<hrw> I have two packages waiting for me to get upload rights - so probably one_eric will see them
<ogra_> well, its actually not final freeze but beta2 freeze which turns into final freeze three days later
<ogra_> so there  is a small window where you can upload stuff that doesnt affect the images
<alejandro-gm> diwic: It looks to me that the patches on the mailist and the ones on the tarball differ only on some alignment (new lines and spaces), can you point me to the code you identify to be missing please?
<diwic> alejandro-gm, http://afuera.cortijodelrio.net/~ddiaz/paucm/UCM-patches-commit-message.tar.bz2 - v2/0005-alsa-create-ucm-profiles.patch, row 736, function jack_insert_new_hook_callback is a stub
<diwic> alejandro-gm, in total, that function is 8 lines and only outputs a debug message
<diwic> alejandro-gm, compare that to https://tango.0pointer.de/pipermail/pulseaudio-discuss/2011-April/009758.html where the same function is 25-30 lines
<alejandro-gm> diwic: regarding the PA discussion, what I can tell is 1) need to look at the 'pa_hook_cb_t' definition I couldn't find it at fist glance but it may be overloaded, otherwise I really dobut it would compile in any environment. 2) about the match card-event, every card has its own set of events and in PA each sink/source is attached to one card so I doubt there could be a conflict on that, but I'll ask Margarita, she has a setup with more than one
<alejandro-gm>  card. 3) Headset is the device the UC is attached to  the '.0' is the identifier, you may have more than one, but here the are using it only a default in case there is no device specified
<diwic> alejandro-gm, for 2) the hook is fired with an additional parameter containing the card to attach to but that is ignored due to 1).
<diwic> alejandro-gm, in 3) how do you specify a device
<alejandro-gm> diwic: this jack_insert_new_hook_callback function confuse me, let me see what goes wrong, or why it is this way on the patch of the tarball
<alejandro-gm> diwic: you specify the device of the UC on the configuration files, there is a file per verb=UC
<hrw> ndec: tiwlan-wl1271 will also be ready after 11.04 release?
<hrw> ok
<alejandro-gm> diwic, I check with maggie_ and the reason that function is different is because she add new code after I send you the patches, it was the initial code for the jack detection, she is just about to answer to the list explaining the points we are concerned about
<alejandro-gm> ogra_, also, for being able to test the UCM even at Alsa level (alsaucm) you need the configuration files I send: 'PA_UCM_cofigFiles.tar.gz' (just remember is it really a .bz2 file, I need to change the extention)
<ndec> hrw: there is no tiwlan-wl1271 anymore. the .38 kernel which is already in natty has built in support for wl127x
<hrw> so only fw is lacking?
<hrw> [508763.406768] wl1271_sdio: probe of mmc1:0001:2 failed with error -22
<sebjan> hrw: the Natty firmware package contains the good one for wl1271. Not sure about this error...
<alejandro-gm> diwic, ogra_, What happens is that the patches we send to you contains UCM + 1st part of jack-detection. Now this are 2 different features, and jack-detection interacts with UCM that was this was necessary and you see some 'dummy' functions like 'jack_insert_new_hook_callback', but UCM do not depends on the jack-detection feature, so even though maggie_ will add more code, it will be related to the 2nd part of the jack detection
<hrw> ok
<ppisati> GrueMaster: installed natty-beta1 on panda, added pvr-omap4, but i still cannot reproduce your video issue
<hrw> rebooting
<alejandro-gm>  diwic, ogra_, but the UCM implementation is complete
<ppisati> GrueMaster: do you have a panda A1 board?
<hrw> [ 4111.341583] wl1271: ERROR sdio read failed (-110)
<hrw> [ 4111.346893] wl1271: ERROR chip id doesn't match after firmware boot
<hrw> ea1 board
<GrueMaster> ppisati: I'll get back to you after the meeting.
<hrw> after reboot it works
<hrw> BT is seen, but down. "hciconfig hci0 up' fails
<GrueMaster> WIP. Link is https://wiki.canonical.com/UbuntuPlatform/ARM/NattyReleaseNotes
<sebjan> hrw: for BT, you have to start 'uim' (http://gitorious.org/uim) during startup (quite fast after BT driver init). As a hack we did it in /etc/rc.local. We miss a clean udev rule or something for doing that.
<hrw> sebjan: what does uim has to bt?
<hrw> Description: Simple and flexible input method collection and library
<diwic> alejandro-gm, are you saying the jack detection feature does not work, and if so, why should we merge it? Would it instead be possible to rip out the jack detection entirely and merge UCM only
<alejandro-gm> diwic, yes, the jack detection is not working it is only the 'empty shell'
<sebjan> hrw: here are some references to uim: http://www.omappedia.org/wiki/Porting_Guide_BT_FM_GPS
<alejandro-gm> diwic, I'm not sure if we can just rip it out I guess there is a reason why maggie_ add the 'prototype' of the funtions in the same patch, but let's ask her
<alejandro-gm> maggie_, any comments?
<diwic> alejandro-gm, because that would also rip out the invasive changes to module-udev-detect e g
<diwic> alejandro-gm, so if it does not add extra value to the end user we should not merge it
<ogra_> well, release team wouldnt approve nonfunctional additions anyway i think
<hrw> sebjan: thx
<sebjan> np
<maggie_> diwic: I will send some updates today, jack detection will be working, e.g PA will be able to detect jack insertion and removal, and UCM will be used to set the Headset as device
<maggie_> diwic: will you be able to take those changes? or do you prefere to remove jack detection code?
<diwic> maggie_, hi there!
<maggie_> hi :)
<diwic> maggie_, well, first I was trying to figure out which patches to review, but you missed that conversation.
<maggie_> diwic: yes I missed that part
<diwic> maggie_, how possible would it be to add a module parameter to module-udev-detect that turns on the jack detection stuff?
<diwic> maggie_, I'm thinking that way we could have it turned off by default and only turn it on for omap4, thereby minimizing regression risk
<maggie_> diwic: I see, I would need to look at that, there are some flags that I can use
<diwic> maggie_, as for the other, I was asked to review today, the jack detection stuff I looked at earlier was more out of interest
<diwic> maggie_, so I haven't looked that much at the UCM part of it yet
<maggie_> diwic: ok, yes your comments were mainly related to jack detection
<diwic> maggie_, but basically, these changes are on the large side for being so late in the development cycle, so if we take them, we want to take every precaution we can that it doesn't blow up anything else.
<diwic> maggie_, do you have any advice on how we can minimize risks for other platforms?
<maggie_> diwic: sorry bit confuse, risk related to jack detection or UCM integration?
<hrw> sebjan: looks like this TI uim tool is used to set BT ADDR etc but it also looks that it expects old modules
<hrw> ndec: ?
<diwic> maggie_, well, both, if we decide to take them.
<sebjan> hrw: are you testing with the kernel coming with current daily images?
<maggie_> diwic: for UCM integration e.g  to generate the profiles using the UCM data instead of the current guessing mode there is no risk
<ndec> hrw: yes
<maggie_> diwic: if your platform doesn't have the UCM configuration file PA will use the current method, e.g UCM will no be used
<maggie_> diwic: for jack detection we are basically listening dev/input/event in all cases but I can look into add some code in order to skip loading module-alsa-jack in case the UCM is not present
<diwic> maggie_, I think I'll have to look at the code being touched by the UCM integration a little bit more closely and see what parts of common code that is changed. I will do this later this evening as I have to go and make dinner now.
<hrw> sebjan: 2.6.38-1207
<hrw> ndec: so is there any docs for getting BT working with 2.6.38?
<maggie_> diwic: ok, good. please send me your comments/questions
<ndec> hrw: no. not yet
<sebjan> hrw: the current Natty tree misses a patch series for supporting BT
<hrw> thx
<micahg> hi, I upgraded my arm netbook last night, tried unity and it kicked me back to classic desktop instead of unity 2D, is this known?
<ogra_> yes, thats not implemented yet
<ogra_> select unity-2d from gdm for now
<ogra_> its impressing to hear the fallback worked for you :)
<rsalveti> GrueMaster: new debs for edid testing posted at bug 753071
<ogra_> (our arm images all default to unity-2d)
<NCommander> rsalveti: (GrueMaster wanted me to let you knew that he saw you post before his system went down)
<rsalveti> NCommander: ok, thanks :-)
<ndec> rsalveti: the debs for edid, that's for OMAP3 or 4?
<rsalveti> ndec: that's for omap 3, for omap 4 I sent the patches to sebjan
<ndec> rsalveti: ok. just curious what did you do?
<ndec> rsalveti: for some reasons i thought we had this in OMAP4 already, no?
<ogra_> ndec, not for dvi
<rsalveti> ndec: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git?p=rsalveti/ubuntu-natty.git;a=shortlog;h=refs/heads/ti-omap4-drm
<rsalveti> the edid parsing we had already, but implemented by the hdmi driver
<rsalveti> the drm driver now is the responsible for the edid parsing and setting
<ndec> rsalveti: oh... you've taken rob's DRM changes?
<rsalveti> ndec: yes, and improved it to have it properly working also for dvi
<ndec> rsalveti: that's cool... didn't know.
<ndec> rsalveti: are you going to make the DDK changes too for XRandR?
<rsalveti> ndec: that's the idea
<rsalveti> that's why I was first working to get the driver in
<ndec> rsalveti: did you see this: http://adventuresinsilicon.blogspot.com/2011/04/ubuntu-1104-to-be-released-in-days.html?
<rsalveti> ndec: yeah :-)
<ndec> rsalveti: i was wondering why the auto detect monitor was mentioned ;-)
<ndec> i guess I know now...
<GrueMaster> rsalveti: there are two kernels in your directory.
<rsalveti> GrueMaster: yup, get the latest
<rsalveti> GrueMaster: 2.6.38-8.41
<GrueMaster> ok
<ogra_> GrueMaster, cant have enough kernels ;)
<GrueMaster> ogra_: netbook omap image is mia.  WTF?
<ogra_> omap didnt build
<ogra_> acorn is up since this morning only
<GrueMaster> I didn't get an email.
<GrueMaster> Ah.
<ogra_> i got one at 3:55
<ogra_> 8or 1:55 UTC)
<GrueMaster> I have a headless image.  Just no netbook.
<ogra_> weird, i have mail for both
<ogra_> Tue,  5 Apr 2011 23:45:07 +0000 (UTC)  for headless
<ogra_> Wed,  6 Apr 2011 01:55:07 +0000 (UTC) for netbook
<GrueMaster> Last email I have is for 6 Apr 2011 01:55:07 +0000 (UTC) for the netbook image.
<GrueMaster> I have a headless image for today.
<ogra_> yeah, headless gets built before 0:00 UTC
 * ogra_ checks 
<GrueMaster> rsalveti: Does the edid data get exported to userspace in the new kernel?  THought I'd ask while I download.
<ogra_> it was build, weird
<GrueMaster> ogra_: Which?
<jhobbs>  /wg 2
<ogra_> No filesystem for armel+omap!
<ogra_> + exit 1
<ogra_> make: *** [bin-preinstalled_images] Error 1
<ogra_> hmm
<ogra_> hmm, seems it wasnt copied or something
<rsalveti> GrueMaster: probably like before, I'm checking
<ogra_> GrueMaster, i have fired off a new manual build, should be ready in 90min, if not, shout
 * ogra_ goes for dinner
<micahg> ogra_: re fallback> yeah, I was shocked, it dropped me right into classic
<micahg> well, took about a minute, but no further input required
<rsalveti> GrueMaster: $ sudo modprobe eeprom
<rsalveti> GrueMaster: $ decode-edid 3
<GrueMaster> ok
<GrueMaster> Will try it out once I get to that point.  Currently bringing the image to current.
<rsalveti> GrueMaster: decode-edid comes from the i2c-tools package
<rsalveti> sure
 * GrueMaster has had the hiccups for 3 days.  Very frustrating when added to leg being wrapped like a mummy.
 * rsalveti lunch
<GrueMaster> sigh.  Jasper is broken...again.
<ogra_> GrueMaster, whats wrong ?
<GrueMaster> It isn't rebooting after resizing, and other things.  I am looking into it now.
<GrueMaster> The bad edid data from my switch makes it more complicated.
<ogra_> not rebooting usually means the script exits before
<GrueMaster> On reboot, it starts over, so I think you are right.
<GrueMaster> Not easy to watch, though.
<ogra_> ARGH !
 * ogra_ sees the typo
<ogra_> missing closing single quote, grmpf
<ogra_> thats what you get if you work with vim without syntax on grmbl
<GrueMaster> I am very limited in mobility atm, and respectfully request that basic code be checked before it is inserted into the images.
<GrueMaster> I can't afford to waste what limited time I can sit in my office looking at boot issues that shouldn't exist.  I need to be able to do image testing.
<ogra_> fixed and uploaded
<ogra_> sorry, i tested that but with a different branch
<GrueMaster> Well, I have ~20 minutes left before I need to return to the couch.  I'll finish testing the kernel for omap, then I'm back to what I can test remotely.
<ogra_> sure
<diwic> maggie_, still around?
<diwic> ...seems not
<alejandro-gm> diwic, I have her contact on gtalk, do you want me to ping her?
<diwic> alejandro-gm, hm, I'm currently writing up my review and have a few suggestions but I could just as well write that in the review
<diwic> maggie_, hi there
<maggie_> diwic: hi, I'm back
<diwic> maggie_, working hard with the PA stuff - how's it coming along?
<maggie_> I'm checking the card_name part
<diwic> maggie_, you were talking about adding more jack detection code today, are you still thinking of that or should we skip that part for the time being?
<diwic> maggie_, you were talking about adding more jack detection code today, are you still thinking of that or should we skip that part for the time being?
<maggie__> diwic: sorry I'm having connection issues
<maggie__> diwic: yes, I'll send some code today, it is early here
<diwic> maggie__, ok. Are you located in west US?
<maggie__> diwic: if you can wait, based on the progress I made today you can decide to skip or take the jack detection code
<maggie__> yeap
<maggie__> dwic: same as Dallas time
<diwic> maggie__, I'll write my review based on current code as I probably will be asleep by then (I'm in Sweden).
<maggie__> diwic: (I'm in mexico)
<diwic> right
<maggie__> diwic: that is ok, the UCM part has been tested more, you can review that part
<GrueMaster> rsalveti: Tested your kernel and updated bug 753071 with the results.  Looks good.  Ship it.
<diwic> maggie__, ogra_, here'
<GrueMaster> Hmmm.  bugbot is mia.
<diwic> here's the review: bug 746023
<diwic> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-lib/+bug/746023/comments/7
<maggie__> diwic: thanks, reading your review
<diwic> maggie__, do ask if you have any question regading the review
<diwic> regarding
<maggie__> diwic: I could move some ucm functionallity (like parsing the verbs) to a new .c file, but we still have the main code in module-alsa-card
<diwic> maggie__, hm, ok, I guess the more you could move the better
<maggie__> diwic: ok, I'll check
<diwic> maggie__, also since we're more likely to take the UCM code than the jack detection code make sure it's easy to see which patch belongs to which functionality (no patch should include a little of each)
<maggie__> diwic: ok, then I will basically split the create_ucm_profiles patche into ucm code and jack detection code
<diwic> yes
<maggie__> diwic: I will send the changes to alejandro
<rsalveti> GrueMaster: cool, thanks
<diwic> maggie__, do you need me for anything? Otherwise I'll log off for today.
<diwic> maggie__, I hope you felt the review made sense; otherwise please tell me
<maggie_> diwic: its ok
<diwic> maggie__, I hope you felt the review made sense; otherwise please tell me
<maggie_> diwic: thanks I'll let you know
<Martyn1> Hey all
#ubuntu-arm 2011-04-08
<guerby> armin76, eheh : http://perfectlylogical.wordpress.com/2011/03/06/pandaboard-seeing-full-1gb/
<guerby> armin76, I didn't know the panda had 1GB ...
<rsalveti> guerby: it had, the problem wasn't being able to see it
<rsalveti> but we had instability issues with it
<rsalveti> seems to be gone with 38, but still need to test it more
<guerby> rsalveti, I still have to try the new kernel
<rsalveti> guerby: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/633227
<rsalveti> guerby: yeah, would be good to try
<rsalveti> you can use the minimal image natty's image
<rsalveti> just console by default
<rsalveti> guerby: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-headless/daily-preinstalled/current/
<guerby> rsalveti, thx will try this afternoon
<rsalveti> cool
<guerby> rsalveti, do I have to upgrade other stuff (u-boot)?
<rsalveti> guerby: should be fine with this image
<rsalveti> you just need to update if you're upgrading your kernel from .35
<guerby> rsalveti, "update" what do you mean?
<rsalveti> guerby: I mean, upgrading x-loader and u-boot
<guerby> rsalveti, ok, do you have URL with up to date instructions for these?
<rsalveti> guerby: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/x-loader
<rsalveti> guerby: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/u-boot-linaro
<rsalveti> grab the latest deb available for both
<rsalveti> extract and copy the MLO and u-boot.bin files
<rsalveti> put at your first sd card partition and you should be fine
<guerby> rsalveti, ok will try thx
<rsalveti> np
 * rsalveti gone, will try to get some sleep, be back in 7
<hrw> ogra_: http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/androidcentral/~3/lfr21_mPmTA/asus-releases-eee-pad-transformer-source-code - maybe will interest you as this is also for tegra2
<ogra_> hrw, thanks
 * XorA|gone needs to find a tegra2 toy
<hrw> XorA|gone: compulab one looks nice but probably not on market yet
<XorA|gone> would prefer an EEE replacement
<XorA|gone> or even better squeeze one into existing eee case
<hrw> XorA|gone: eeepad transformer + keyboard dock?
<XorA|gone> hrw: I didnt like the look of it
<XorA|gone> hrw: and the fact the keyboard dock is priced as 1/2 the price of the tablet is a downer
<hrw> yep
<ppisati> did you try a maverick kernel on a natty fs?
<ppisati> omap4
<hrw> ppisati: what is wrong with natty kernel?
<ppisati> hrw: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-ti-omap4/+bug/690370
<ppisati> that is actually a duplicate of
<ppisati> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-ti-omap4/+bug/746137
<ppisati> i thought the vm.min_free workaround "fixed" it
<ppisati> well, i was wrong
<ppisati> i reproduced it on a natty kernel
<ppisati> and now i want to go back and see it if i can reproduce it on maverick too
<ppisati> but i had a natty sd
<hrw> hrw@panda:~$ head /proc/meminfo
<hrw> MemTotal:         940072 kB
<ppisati> installed maverick kernel on it and puff...
<ogra_> puff ?
<ogra_> define puff :)
<hrw> smoke
<ppisati> Starting kernel ...
<ppisati> Uncompressing Linux... done, booting the kernel.
<ppisati> stuck here
<ppisati> hrw: i didnt' get your comment about meminfo
<ppisati> hrw: if you got all that memory, i guess you don't hit lp633227 anymore, right?
<hrw> I did lot of builds
<hrw> what hurts is fsck
<ppisati> cool
<hrw> I have 280GB /home and most of reboots fsck complains
<ppisati> ouch
<ppisati> that's not a good sign
<cooloney> ogra_: hey, did you try today's daily image? i tried to install from SD card with the image. after installation, it is in gdm login screen. but I haven't setup any user account
<cooloney> ogra_: so i failed to login the system
<hrw> MemTotal:         943112 kB
<hrw> fixed cmdline to get 3MB more
<ppisati> anyway, i'll reinstall a maverick image, try again on that and than chase this memory frag problem
<ppisati> hrw: 460 + 512?
<hrw> 463+512
<ppisati> i was always curious
<hrw> I had 460+512 before
<ppisati> how do we get that numbers?
<ppisati> i mean
<hrw> >463 is memory for dsp&iva chips
<ppisati> 0x80000000 + 463 + dsp&c = 0xFFFFFFF aka (0xA0000000 - 1)
<hrw> ppisati: sp you have problems when build gcc trunk?
<ppisati> s/463/463MB/
<ppisati> hrw: you mean 690370?
<ppisati> hrw: actually never had instabilities, but i can easily get the bracktrace about the nic driver
<ogra_> cooloney, yep, jasper is broken, i would like to build a new image but the desktop team uploaded unity and that hasnt buiilt yet so i cant roll images
<ogra_> cooloney, i hope to roll fixed images during the day
<ppisati> hrw: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/591172/
<cooloney> ogra_: got it, i'm testing the new kernel, so i might need to tweak the /etc/password file
<ogra_> or use an older image
<ppisati> if i mark a bug X on LP as a duplicate of Y, does X get cancelled?
<cooloney> ogra_: too bad, i don't backup old one
<ogra_> you can zsync to an older one
<ogra_> will only take a few mins
<cooloney> ogra_: can i find the old one in the cdimage.ubuntu.com, or some where?
<ogra_> yes, there should be some
<ogra_> also if you dont want to test desktop features, just use the serial/headless image ;)
<ogra_> way smaller and faster
<ogra_> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-headless/daily-preinstalled/
<cooloney> ogra_: i got headless image, so far serial always ok,
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> todays headless should just work though
<cooloney> i'm testing the HDMI and other deskop related stuff like wirelese, BT/FM
<cooloney> ok
<cooloney> understand
<ogra_> but if you need to test the desktop you likely need to use the netbook image
<hrw> kgilmer: good evenig
<kgilmer> hi hrw :)  good morning
<hrw> kgilmer: wanted to write 今晩は but prefer to not trust online dictionaries when it comes to languages which I do not understand
<kgilmer> :)  that would have been fine hrw.
<hrw> kgilmer: how goes things with bug2?
<kgilmer> i keep meaning to resume my work to get ubuntu running on bug, but never seem to find the time :(
<kgilmer> bug2 is going well.  i'm mainly focusing on android platform dev now.
<kgilmer> the build system is smaller in scope from oe, so it seems to break in less weird ways.  but, i do not understand the make file syntax it uses yet very well.
<kgilmer> today i got busybox running from the build so when accessing serial console you don't have to deal w/ androids nasty shell environment.
<kgilmer> hrw, http://buglabs.github.com/android/
<hrw> kgilmer: tried to base on cyanogenmod? busybox included by default
<hrw> kgilmer: and you can grab android busybox from many places too
<kgilmer> yes, i forked and adapted a busybox github project.
<kgilmer> i did see 'cyanogenmod' in the make file but i'm not familiar with it.
<hrw> kgilmer: still on .31 kernel?
<kgilmer> no...izzy and others are working on .35 now
<kgilmer> linero
<kgilmer> being out of the office, i don't hear much about the day-to-day however.
<hrw> kgilmer: 8h difference kills
<kgilmer> 13 for me
<kgilmer> yeah
<kgilmer> how are things going for you hrw?
<hrw> kgilmer: good. got my panda working again, cross toolchains are on a way to archive
<kgilmer> nice
<hrw> kgilmer: hoping to get ubuntu developer status on monday (if dmb meeting will have quorum for enough time)
<kgilmer> i am running ubuntu on my bbxm.  working quite nicely.
<kgilmer> except for kernel problem with audio not being fixed in latest.
<hrw> kgilmer: get .35 working with video out module and then ubuntu will be easier to get working on
<hrw> but .38 would be better
<kgilmer> wow i have this, i will have to check out cyanogen in detail.  http://www.cyanogenmod.com/devices/viewsonic-g-tablet
<kgilmer> .38 w/ working audio is available now hrw?
<hrw> kgilmer: cyanogenmod is nice build of android - I use it on my nexus s
<hrw> kgilmer: I do not use audio on devboards
<kgilmer> most people don't hrw...that is the problem.  i think bug audio has never worked right.  i could be wrong tho.
<XorA|gone> I kind of wish XM had HDMI audio
<XorA|gone> make a nice mp4 player without powering up my ps3
<kgilmer> hi XorA|gone
<XorA|gone> yo kgilmer
<kgilmer> i just bought a "dreamplug" today actually.
<kgilmer> it has optical audio out
<hrw> kgilmer: ah. yet another sheevaplug mod
<kgilmer> this one is pretty nice...  http://www.globalscaletechnologies.com/c-5-dreamplugs.aspx
<kgilmer> at least it looks nice
<kgilmer> we'll see once it gets to me.  which will be weeks i imagine.
<hrw> kgilmer: migrate to debian or angstrom when you will get it.
<hrw> kgilmer: it comes with ubuntu 9.04 installed which is not supported anymore
<kgilmer> ic...newer ubuntu is not available hrw?
<XorA|gone> hrw: get that multiarch working for armv5 :-D
 * XorA|gone can ssh into his beaglexm from outside his network now
<hrw> kgilmer: armv5 was supported only in 9.04
<hrw> XorA|gone: ipv4 or ipv6?
<XorA|gone> hrw: ipv4, my ISP has no v6
<hrw> that remind me that I have to add some AAAA entries
<hrw> XorA|gone: neither does mine - I use sixxs.net tunnel
<XorA|gone> hrw: I was looking into that, would be best if I could terminate it on my OpenWRT router
<hrw> XorA|gone: I end it on my ubuntu router
<hrw> but w8
<kgilmer> dinner time.  good chatting hrw XorA|gone.
<hrw> kgilmer: greet wife and Mira
<kgilmer> will do hrw :)
<hrw> XorA|gone: aiccu is available for openwrt
<hrw> XorA|gone: even for 0.9 openwrt
<XorA|gone> hrw: Im running tomato
<hrw> sane you are
<XorA|gone> I need at least some devices on network I dont need to continuous admin
<hrw> http://cynik.eu/brak-panelu-z-4chan
<XorA|gone> hrw: hehe
<XorA|gone> hrw: ah I see there is a method that I can terminate it on the sheeva or the XM
<XorA|gone> so all these tegra2 googies, do nvidia ship a good GPU driver for them?
 * XorA|gone notices a silliness in natty boot.scr
<XorA|gone> unless something these days unsets it setting all the elevators to noop in cmdline is wrong
<ppisati> hrw: got it too
<ppisati> hrw: home on NFS?
<hrw> ppisati: on usb hdd
<ppisati> uh
<ppisati> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/591172/
<ppisati> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/591194/
<ppisati> while doing network traffic
<ppisati> in natty it takes a couple of minutes to get it
<ppisati> on meverick much more
<ppisati> both of them with vm.min_free = 8192
<ppisati> hrw: but did it break anything? i mean, the compilation went on or did it stop?
<ppisati> becase that msg is just a warning
<hrw> ppisati: compilation is still going
<ppisati> k
<ppisati> i.e.
<ppisati> https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=453010
<hrw> gcc: Internal error: Killed (program cc1)
<hrw> it was make -j33
<ppisati> ops
<ppisati> so the internal fragmenantion affetcs usrland memory too
<ppisati> nice
<easwar> Anybody home?
<hrw> easwar: wasap?
<armin76> guerby: *yawn*
<guerby> armin76, sh4 fun for now :)
<armin76> sh4 && fun? right :P
<alf_> rsalveti: Hi! Do you have a minute (or two) to try something for me?
<rsalveti> alf_: sure
<alf_> rsalveti: thanks, latest chat at #linaro ;)
<alf_> rsalveti: in a few works, can you try glcompbench on the panda? It isn't working for me and I can't figure out why.
<alf_> rsalveti: s/works/words/
<rsalveti> alf_: sure, have the bzr link?
<rsalveti> or branch name
<alf_> rsalveti: lp:glcompbench
<rsalveti> cool, will give it a try
<alf_> rsalveti: ./waf configure --prefix=/usr --data-path=`pwd`/data --with-flavors=egl-es2
<alf_> rsalveti: (so you can run it without installation)
<alf_> rsalveti: ./waf
<rsalveti> cool, one minute
<alf_> rsalveti: build/src/glcompbench-egl-es2
<alf_> rsalveti: sure, no hurry :)
<alf_> rsalveti: btw, I have been using the alpha3 image and I am now upgrading to latest to see if it makes any difference
<alf_> rsalveti: but it will take a few hours for the upgrade to finish :/
<rsalveti> alf_: yeah, can imagine
<rsalveti> alf_: will be able to test in a few minutes, had to use my other panda that doesn't have the pvr packages installed
<rsalveti> my main panda is building the kernel in loop to test the highmem issue
<rsalveti> alf_: just a solid blue window
<rsalveti> with everything update
<rsalveti> both ubuntu and sgx drivers
<rsalveti> alf_: what would be the expect behavior?
<alf_> rsalveti: blue background and the desktop windows drawn around in a circle (texture from pixmap)
<alf_> rsalveti: you can run it on your desktop with --with-flavors=glx
<rsalveti> alf_: sure
<alf_> rsalveti: (or egl-es2 if your driver supports it)
<alf_> rsalveti: I am not sure if it is a driver issue or I am doing wrong that just happens to work with mesa...
<alf_> rsalveti: thanks for trying it out!
<rsalveti> alf_: how to build for gl? --with-flavors=gl?
<rsalveti> glx :-)
<alf_> rsalveti: the flavors are --with-flavors=glx,egl-gl,egl-es2 (you can build them all at the same time)
<rsalveti> alf_: probably a bug, if you give an unsupported flavor it will finish the configure just fine
<rsalveti> just the make part that's not going to build what we expect
<alf_> rsalveti: yes, I was too lazy to fix that ;)
<alf_> rsalveti: I'll fix it now
<rsalveti> alf_: works fine with glx
<alf_> rsalveti: desktop or omap4 swrast?
<rsalveti> alf_: desktop
<rsalveti> alf_: is it working with the mesa gles?
<rsalveti> alf_: seems to have an eglerror with every pixmap update
<rsalveti> http://paste.ubuntu.com/591417/
<rsalveti> or is this eglerror expected?
<alf_> rsalveti: this is EGL_SUCCESS ;)
<rsalveti> alf_: oh, so it should be fine :-)
<alf_> rsalveti: on the desktop, it works with mesa even when I force EGL_SOFTWARE=1 (it uses glTexImage2D fallback)
<alf_> rsalveti: on OMAP4 I haven't tried for a long time as I am using the TI drivers
<alf_> rsalveti: but I guess I could try with software glx... but I have to wait for the update now :/
<rsalveti> alf_: was this example working with any ti driver version?
<alf_> rsalveti: I really can't remember now... I was under the impression that some version of it did run successfully, that's why I hadn't tried it for so long
<rsalveti> alf_: hm, ok
<alf_> rsalveti: interesting! http://people.linaro.org/~afrantzis/egl-composite.tar.gz which was the proof-of-concept precursor to glcompbench seems to work
<rsalveti> alf_: let me try
<rsalveti> alf_: yup, works fine here
<alf_> rsalveti: ok, cool, at least I have a starting point now :)
#ubuntu-arm 2011-04-10
<armin76> rsalveti: does bt work on natty?
<rsalveti> armin76: not yet, but next upload should have it working
<armin76> rsalveti: next upload of? kernel?
<rsalveti> armin76: yup
<armin76> nod, thanks
#ubuntu-arm 2012-04-02
<jadahl> when I try to install libc6:armel (on my x86_64-install) it says it depends on tzdata:armel. there is only tzdata:all, and it seems not being able to install because of this. to install libc and other libraries for cross compilation to ARM, is there other way of doing it? using xapt keeps forcing me to apt-get -f install removing g++ so not sure how to move forward with that tool
<tedg> lool, Morning, heard that you might know something about valgrind on ARM? :-)
<tedg> lool, We've got it failing to link on the dbusmenu build and I'm trying to figure out what's up.
<tedg> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/98928961/buildlog_ubuntu-precise-armhf.libdbusmenu_0.5.96-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<tedg> lool, Sorry, xchat crashed.  If you responded, I missed it :-/
<gildean> tedg: he didn't
<lool> tedg: oy
<tedg> lool, Heh, might thoughts exactly :-)
<tedg> my
<lool> tedg: I find it weird that it's mentioning /usr/lib/debug/usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf
<lool> ld shouldn't be poking there?!
<tedg> lool, Could it be something funky with the pc file?  Do you have an ARM system handy?
<tedg> Here's the x86 pkg-config
<tedg> $ pkg-config --cflags --libs valgrind
<tedg> -I/usr/include/valgrind  -L/usr/lib/valgrind -lcoregrind-amd64-linux -lvex-amd64-linux -lgcc
<lool> tedg: Why do you actually need to link to valgrind?
<lool> I dont see any valgrind include in the testapp
<tedg> lool, It has a couple macros so that the startup/shutdown doesn't end up in the output.
<tedg> lool, It's just including callgrind.h which is all one lib
<lool> tedg: I'm not familiar with linking to valgrind, but from what I can tell, the build is failing to link tools/testapp/ which doesn't include callgrind.h or any valgrind header
<lool> I've only run valgrind as a standalone tool myself
<tedg> lool, Well, it sets up the pkgconfig setup for all the tests, they aren't done independently.
<tedg> lool, So one of the tests uses it, but all of them get the link because the configure.ac is lazy (or it's authors, perhaps :-) )
<lool> ah
<lool> tedg: It's widespread practice to define the libs only once and then have all objects linked to them; it means you get superfluous lib deps on your binaries which get cleaned up after the fact by --as-needed; but that's unrelated, I guess this works on x86 and you expect it to work on ARM
<tedg> lool, If it's helpful, the C file that uses the lib is test-json-server.c
<lool> tedg: You could open a bug against valgrind in Ubuntu and/or upstream with a reduced testcase and poke linaro-toolchain@lists.linaro.org about it; the main upstream maintainer of valgrind is also on IRC and did the ARMv7 port himself, maybe we will help
<lool> tedg: "sewardj"; I see he is connected to another IRC network at the moment
<lool> tedg: I don't think the problem is with the use of valgrind that you have; it seems to be with valgrind object files on ARM when used for useless linking with random binaries (testapp doesn't use any valgrind foo)
<tedg> lool, Okay, I'm just worried about hard freeze at this point.  I need to figure out if we need to drop the test in the packaging or we can fix it.
<lool> tedg: You could try building the testcase and see whether *that* passes, if it does a workaround is to split valgrind CFLAGS and LIBS into their own VALGRIND_CFLAGS and VALGRIND_LIBS and only list them in LIBADD/LDADD where it actually matters (test-json-server.c)
<lool> tedg: Or if you don't have time to try that out, make valgrind optional and don't list that test and that package on ARM (detect valgrind availability and pass --disable-valgrind if DEB_HOST_GNU_CPU is arm)
<lool> tedg: I don't have good understanding of ELF on ARM or other valgrind subtelties to resolve this, but linaro-toolchain@ would likely be able to advise
<tedg> lool, What's the name of the arm porter box?  Do we still have one?
<tedg> lool, I can try a couple things there.
<lool> tedg: We do have one; I believe there are now DNS aliases to connect to them
<lool> tedg: porter-armhf.canonical.com
<lool> tedg: it seems down though, ping IS?  I can telnet other porter boxes on port 22, but not the armel/armhf ones
<tedg> lool, Okay, I will, sewardj might have a fix here...
<ppisati> GrueMaster: you around?
<GrueMaster> For the rest of the week.  sup?
<ppisati> GrueMaster: cool, wait, i have a kernel for you
<GrueMaster> For...what platform?
<ppisati> panda
<GrueMaster> I'm not actively testing panda any more.
<ppisati> ah
<GrueMaster> My focus atm is arm server only.
<ppisati> k
<GrueMaster> (and I'm not sure how much longer that will be).
<ppisati> GrueMaster: but is you panda connected? i need a boot only test
<ppisati> GrueMaster: or can you tell me if anyone is doing any testing at all on panda?
<GrueMaster> ppisati: I was told all arm QA was being taken over by the QA team.  ask them.
<Martyn> Has anyone seen David Mandala in the last day?
<GrueMaster> Martyn: Try "ping davidm".
#ubuntu-arm 2012-04-03
<ppisati> anyone willing to test a panda/omap4 kernel?
<rbasak> ppisati: sure, what do you need?
<ppisati> rbasak: just boot it and tell me if video output is ok, and if you see anything strange around (my panda's video output is broken and i'm waiting for a replacement)
<rbasak> ppisati: ah
<ppisati> rbasak: are you running dekstop or server edition?
<rbasak> ppisati: I'm a server head, I don't have any video set up on my panda, sorry :-/
<ppisati> ah
<ppisati> :)
<rbasak> I can tell you if serial output works if you like :-P
<ppisati> i've serial :)
<u1106> ppisati: are there any changes / improvements in video on the way or why do you ask?
<ppisati> u1106: because we had a "clash" between vanilla and TI BSP video support, thus i need some to check the result of my merge
<ppisati> *someone
<u1106> well, I'm probably not the right one, I have an HDMI transmitter with the "red damage" myself. Was just curious whether we could expect to get DVI-D & dual output back soon ;)
<hoonteke> Has anyone asked about -- or successfully installed -- Ubuntu on a synet07526 netbook?  I've recently acquired one, and am woefully ignorant about both ARM in general, and that netbook's specs in particular.
<hoonteke> My first hour or so of Googling is at least proving that I have weak google-fu.  I see that Ubuntu is looking to support ARMv7+ ... does my netbook fit the bill?
<ogra_> rsalveti, poke, did you already prepare a new pvr package for the one that infinity rejected ?
<ogra_> hoonteke, ubuntu wont run on it
<rsalveti> ogra_: yup, using update-alternatives and such
<rsalveti> ogra_: I updated the bug last monday I guess
<rsalveti> with the newer package
<rsalveti> it's just missing the jockey integration
<mkopack> Hey guys… not sure if you'd be able to help me or not…. I'm trying to get Openni_kinect for ROS working on my Pandaboard running Ubuntu 11.10. When it goes to install/compile, it's giving me the following error:
<mkopack> ../../../../Source/OpenNI/Linux/XnUSBLinux.cpp:30:31: fatal error: libusb-1.0/libusb.h: No such file or directory
<mkopack> is libusb something I need to add in that doesn't come built into Ubuntu?
<mkopack> (on ARM, but does on x86?)
<GrueMaster> mkopack: I think you need the libusb-1.0-0-dev.
<mkopack> ok, let me give that a try
<mkopack> Thanks
<mkopack> Ok, so far so good!
<LetoThe2nd> mkopack: on debianoids, the header for the libs are usually in the correspondig -dev packages. this does not only apply to libusb - just for the next header that is not found when you go on compiling :)
<mkopack> Ah, k
<mkopack> seems to be going… now it's just the "a watched compile never builds" wait :)
<mkopack> damn, looks like it's trying to make a JAR for OPenNI. Guess it's time to install Java on this thing! :)
<hoonteke> ogra_: can you give me more info on why?  e.g. Is the processor pre-ARMv7?
<ogra_> yes, and it only has 128M
<ogra_> and just 800x480 ... ubuntu wont be fun on this
<ogra_> even if you could boot it (i think there might be a debian port for it, google for that)
<hoonteke> ogra_: heh, the current Windows CE is about unusable ... do you have a suggestion for what would be a possible distro for this ...
<hoonteke> oh debian ...
<hoonteke> ogra_: heh, I've *been* googling, but apparently without success.  I'll try by adding in debian to my searches now
<hoonteke> many thanks
<rsalveti> installer crashed, lovely
<hoonteke> ogra_: do you happen to know which processor this sucker has?  I can't seem to find a straight answer.  All I can definitively say at this point is that it's an ARM, apparently pre v7.
<ogra_> no idea, but definitely not armv7
<hoonteke> damn.  K, thanks.
<avinashhm> Hi friends,  i am trying to bring up wlan on samsung s5pv310 based custom board .. module is bulit and loaded properly .. but i am facing probem in loading firmware .. I have placed the binary wl1271-fw.bin in /system/etc/firmware/ti-connectivity/wl1271-fw.bin .. but still the udev complains that firmware is missing and creates /run/udev/firmware-missing/wl1271-fw.bin .. more logs in - http://paste.ubuntu.com/913282/ .. could some
<avinashhm>  one pls suggest where should i place the fw ..
<rsalveti> ogra_: just got bug 972645 while installing the latest pre-built image
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 972645 in ubiquity "Pre-built image installer crashed on daily image from Apr 3" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/972645
<rsalveti> didn't yet check the logs, just followed the report bug dialog
<ogra_> well, last i tested was beta2
<ogra_> that worked fine
<rsalveti> this with the latest current image available
<rsalveti> ogra_: did you test with selecting the auto-login option?
<rsalveti> that was the only different thing I did this time
<ogra_> i never ever used auto-login :)
<ogra_> so that might be it
<rsalveti> that could be the reason :-)
<rsalveti> I also remember it worked with beta 2 image when not using the auto-login option
<rsalveti> wanted to have something different this time ;-)
<rsalveti> I wonder if the encrypt option work as well
<ogra_> i dont think it does
<ogra_> iirc it requires a separate /home
<ogra_> and preinstalled also has no concept of encrypting / since you already run from it
 * ogra_ thinks he remembers that GrueMaster filed a bug about that ages ago
<GrueMaster> If autologin is selected, it won't encrypt /home.
<GrueMaster> I filed a bug about that back in Karmic or Lucid.  It was fixed ages ago.
<GrueMaster> As to current image issues, I have no clue as the QA team has taken over testing.
<Mephisto__> hello guys! wanted to know which desktop environment/window manager do u use for ARM-based devices?
<GrueMaster> Mephisto__: We have 1 desktop image, which is mostly identical on all platforms (arm, x86, ppc, amd64).  That uses Unity where 3D acceleration is possible, Unity-2D when acceleration isn't available.
<Mephisto__> so it is gnome right (unity)
<GrueMaster> The only image differences are usually where a package build takes too long to reliably include (ex: LibreOffice), or hw specific (ex: acpi tools).
<GrueMaster> I couldn't give you the technical details of the differences/similarities of Gnome vs Unity.  That is best asked in #ubuntu-desktop.
<Mephisto__> and performance wise, is hungry on resources?
<xranby_ac100> Mephisto__: cpu no, memory yes
<xranby_ac100> if you have a machine with 512mb of ram
<xranby_ac100> then the system will use around 200mb on startup
 * ogra_ still gets along just fine with 512M here 
<ogra_> not using thunderbird for mail and indeed some zcache swap :)
<xranby_ac100> the problem atre that webbrowsers today easily eat 300mb of ram. you get along fine yes like ogra say but you can run into corner cases
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> its a non issue on 1G with a system that has proper swap indeed
<Mephisto__> seems that with embedded systems, swap is critical !
<ogra_> ubuntu isnt an embedded distro
<ogra_> the arm HW we support has at least 512M ram and at least an 800MHz CPU
<GrueMaster> The closest we really come to an embedded system is with our preinstalled server images.  They are designed to run headless, and you can add whatver stack on top of the base install that you need.
<ogra_> well, they still want at least 128M to run
<ogra_> not actually embedded ;)
<GrueMaster> Yes, not a true embedded image for sure.  Just as close as we get to one.
<ogra_> i would say core is closer
<ogra_> but a lot more work to get working indeed
<honeypott> does anybody know how to compile kernel ubuntu package without fakeroot? I cloned a kernel git and there is no debian/rules available...
<ogra_> ask in #ubuntu-kernel about a packaging branch you can possibly merge ...
<ogra_> or use the right tree from the start ... there is no way to build a package if you have no debian/ dir in the tree
#ubuntu-arm 2012-04-04
<shirro> any imx53 users in here?
<steev> ogra: you can use make-kpkg
<steev> though if it's for armhf it needs a patch
<twb> Surely make-kpkg is loooong obsolete
<twb> you just "make deb-pkg"
<steev> *shrug*
<steev> obsolete but working
<steev> make mrproper removes the debian/ directory here anyway so
<twb> At least debian kernel handbook recommends that for normal (e.g. x86-64) builds
<twb> upstream maintains it, no special magic needed
<steev> mainline doesn't seem to know anything about it
<twb> One moment
<twb> scripts/package/builddeb
<twb> That's the guts of it, but "make deb-pkg" is how you trigger it.  It creates debian/ on the fly and makes the -firmware package iff needed, and dumps the .debs in ../
<steev> oh nice
<twb> It's at least in v3.3-rc7-103-g0c4d067
<steev> i'll have to give that a shot
<twb> IIRC last time I looked it wasn't in *ubuntus arm* branch tho
<steev> i don't build ubuntu's kernel :(
<steev> i could never really wrap my head around the split configs
<twb> Shrug
<twb> http://kernel-handbook.alioth.debian.org/ for further reading
<steev> bookmarked
<twb> Oh while you're at it, "make localyesconfig" and localmodconfig are awesome
<twb> They look at what modules are loaded and set them to =y / =m and everything else to =n
<twb> *rather, to unset
<steev> that's not bad either, although i tend to like to have some modules around (i have a *lot* of usb wifi devices)
<twb> Not perfect but easier than doing it by hand
<steev> true, i should do that on my APU system, although i'm not even sure some of it is supported in the kernel yet (still doesn't seem to see the raid device on the mobo)
<steev> http://dev.gentoo.org/~steev/files/screenshots/drivers-to-use.png
<twb> Well, note that it needs to be working already or localXXXconfig can't "see" it
<twb> But it's handy to quickly go from a Debian-style allmodconfig to a minimal one
<twb> As for your lspci -nn output, have  a look at kmuto.jp's HCL page
<steev> that's what that one was :(
<steev> a lot of devices aren't recognised at all
<steev> i need to finish building it though, before i bother with seeing what's needed and then seeing about getting it added
<steev> that's about the only thing i miss with arm somewhat, is building it up, it's just all there
<crnkoj> hey guys, im trying to configure a kernel ( 3.3 from ti omap trunk) for my pandaboard (omap4460), to have hwmon enable, but cannot find the driver that was used in pre 3.3 kernels (namely this one omap4460plus_hwmon_temp_sensor ), did it get merged into some otehr driver or how to get the functionality back ?
<GrueMaster> crnkoj: You might also ask on #pandaboard.  Between the two channels there should be someone that can help.
<crnkoj> GrueMaster, ye iasked there and got pointed here =/
#ubuntu-arm 2012-04-05
<scientes> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/TEGRA/AC100
<scientes> is there something better than this?
<scientes> i am very interested
<scientes> i have 2 sheevaplugs but i need some armhf hardware
<infinity> Define "better".
<infinity> A PandaES will be faster, but also somewhat less portably self-contained. :P
<scientes> well yeah
<scientes> i like the form factor
<scientes> but i would like 1GB ram
<scientes> at least
<infinity> The Pandas have a gig of RAM.
<infinity> No small dev boards in the current generation will have more than a gig, as much as I wish they all did.
<infinity> (And I'm not a TI shill or anything, we just happen to support the Panda quite well in Ubuntu)
<scientes> cause support is mainlined...
<infinity> If you're happy finding your kernels elsewhere (like Linaro hwpacks), the Snowball and Origen are also decent choices.
<infinity> Panda support so isn't mainline...
<infinity> We have a forked kernel tree for omap4. :/
<infinity> omap3 is mainline, and we do build beagle kernels from upstream source.
<scientes> i have no problem compiling my own kernel, but i like it to be up to date with mainline
<scientes> to some extent
 * scientes builds his own sheeva kernels without initramfs
<scientes> unstead of using debian's kernel---they don't support installing to the 512NAND flash
<scientes> but i still run debian on it
<infinity> Don't let me talk you out of an AC100, though.  I'm using one right now, and I like it well enough.
<infinity> It could use more community folk hacking on the kernel, though.
<infinity> But the 512MB of RAM is a bit of a bummer.
<scientes> what is lacking on it hardware support wise?
<scientes> UEFI FOR ARM!!!!
<scientes> WTF!!!
<infinity> Everything more or less works (except some sound issues).
<scientes> uEFI is a piece of shit
<scientes> so you are using usb gadget mode to boot the pandas?
<infinity> Hrm?
<infinity> As in, pushing via USB from another host? No.  My Pandas boot uBoot from SD, and chain to a USB HDD from there.
<scientes> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LRWpuJRrTn4&feature=relmfu
<scientes> he says they boot from usb
<scientes> with some magic
<infinity> They boot from several different directions, in weird ways.
<infinity> But uBoot on an SD card is the most familiar way for most people.
<scientes> i use uboot and NAND flash for the sheevaplug
<scientes> with ubifs
<scientes> the ubifs device enumeration is a bit wierd
<GrueMaster> scientes: The arm server workload test framework uses usb-boot to reimage systems, then SD to boot into a usb drive.  The tools should be in a bzr tree soon.
<janimo> GrueMaster, mongodb/arm is in Precise, I did not test it much besides checking it actually works. In case you need it for some testing setups
<GrueMaster> janimo: Let the server workload team know
<janimo> in #serer ?
<janimo> my keboard eats the letter ''
<janimo> or eilt?
<GrueMaster> In #eilt
 * ogra_ still wonders who came up with that super silly name
<ogra_> eilt in german means "in a hurry" ...
<janimo> infinity, there's a new armadaxp kernel in NEW :D
<GrueMaster> janimo: Did you take over development of that kernel?
<janimo> GrueMaster, no, but I may be doing SRU's for it though later
<janimo> currently just sponsroing uploads for Ike Pahnc
<GrueMaster> Ah
<janimo> so he can get enough karma to get PPU rights
<ndec> ogra_: hi. do you still have the Blaze board?
<ogra_> you meanm the red elephant phone or the tablet ?
<ogra_> (i still have both)
<ndec> the red one.
<ndec> do you think you could ship it back?
<ogra_> hmm, sure
<ndec> do you remember which CPU was on it? e.g. which 4430 revision?
<ndec> it might be written on it... i am not sure.
<ogra_> pre something
<ogra_> it was a really early one
<ndec> if i need it for Andy from linaro.
<ogra_> (and i'm not near^ the device to check a sticker)
<ndec> if you can have it shipped to him directly, it's better ...
<ogra_> i'll have to check if that can fal under canonical shipments
<ogra_> *fall
<ndec> ok. worst case i guess the shippment back to me should fall under it
<ndec> if you need an email from me, asking to ship it to linaro instead of TI, let me know
<ogra_> right, i can talk to our shipment dept. on tuesday
<ndec> ok. great!
<ogra_> i'll let you know if i need anything
<ndec> sure
<GrueMaster> ndec: Would you like mine as well?  If so, email me shipping instructions.
<ndec> GrueMaster: eheh.. i didn't know you had one too!
<ndec> do you know which silicon revision you have?
<ndec> or do you know what is the last kernel that ever worked on it?.
<ndec> by giving the board to andy, i want to make sure that the linaro kernel supports the blaze properly...
<GrueMaster> I have two daughterboards, and I think the one in the unit is an ES2.0 (I'd have to check).
<ndec> ouch.. that is old...
<ogra_> the other one should be the same as mine
<GrueMaster> I know the other board is the early pre-release version.
<ogra_> pre 1.0 i think
<ogra_> or *just* 1.0
<ogra_> but i really think it was pre
<ndec> ok. but the blaze is stil red, not black, right?.
<GrueMaster> Yes.
<ndec> i have more recent processor boards with recent silicon.
<ndec> it's the board which is missing.
<GrueMaster> 2 minutes and I can tell you what revs I have.
<marvin24_DT> hi janimo
<ndec> GrueMaster: if you don't need it, then yes, I would be happy to get it back
<marvin24_DT> janimo: I wonder if it is still possible to update our kernel
<marvin24_DT> I have 3.0.27, wifi, zcache/zram and some sound updates
<marvin24_DT> or is it too late for precise already?
<GrueMaster> ndec: Ok, I have the original cpu (same as ogra_), and the ES2 revision.  The Blaze is w/o camera or PICO.  But I would like to send it back to TI, otherwise it will go to our Lexington office.
<ndec> ok. have it sent to me, then.
<GrueMaster> ndec: Can you email me an address?  My ID at gmail.
<ndec> gmail?
<GrueMaster> gmail.com
<ndec> GrueMaster: can you PM it to me?
<janimo> marvin24, should be doable
<janimo> it's on the stable branch and well tested?
<janimo> should I just include all of that? no large features that may be disruptive?
<marvin24_DT> janimo: well, most is update to 3.0.27 and a few wifi / zcache fixes
<marvin24_DT> all picked from upstream
<marvin24_DT> I ran it for some days now
<marvin24_DT> maybe you can provide a test package first
<janimo> marvin24, ok, if it is all in your stable branch I'll have a look :)
<janimo> sure
<marvin24_DT> janimo: I'll push it tomorrow
<marvin24_DT> after I made sure I got everything form -exp
<janimo> alright
<marvin24_DT> thanks
<janimo> np :)
#ubuntu-arm 2012-04-06
<atb> Hi
<atb> I've installed the ubuntu 11.10 r7 image onto a 4gb sd card from rcn-ee
<atb> however it isn't booting with my beagleboard xm rev c
<atb> just a single led D5 is on
<atb> any help is appreciated
<kvarley1> Hi, I'm trying to do "sudo apt-get install gcc-arm-linux-gnueabi" in terminal on my Ubuntu Oneiric ARM installation on my ARM board. I started from the Ubuntu Minimal ARM OMAP3 install. The package aparently doesn't exist but it's listed on the packages.ubuntu.com site
<rcn-ee> kvarley1, why, your already on arm, so "sudo apt-get install gcc" ..
<kvarley1> rcn-ee: Oh, hi again. xD Ok, sorry, that was astoundingly nooby of me. It's only my second day on arm though =]
<rcn-ee> no problem.. yeah, for a first time user, it may seems a little different..  but just think, other then running on arm vs x86, the package selection is the same.. (just compiled for the native arch)..
#ubuntu-arm 2012-04-07
<marvin24_ac> janimo, pushed new tree to chromeos-ac100-3.0
<marvin24_ac> I've seen you have pl310 erratum 588369 enabled
<marvin24_ac> I think this is not needed for tegra
<marvin24_ac> instead, pl310 erratum 727915 has to be enabled (which isn't now)
#ubuntu-arm 2012-04-08
<robclark> so anyone have any idea why an ubuntu core img wouldn't automatically bringup the network at startup?
<robclark> ip=dhcp in bootargs works, but if I remove that and try to configure eth0 via /etc/network/interfaces, I get nothing
<robclark> (which is a bit inconvenient because I don't have a working UART over which to ifup eth0
<robclark> )
<thenibbler> hi, what should I do if I end up at (initramfs)?  is there some way to boot to my external usb without restarting from scratch?
#ubuntu-arm 2013-04-01
<n7k> Someone give me a hint on how to find/setup a new boot.img for my nexus so I can put on a kernel with mac80211?
<ogra_> huh ? chromium is still building ? .... it took only 5h on my chromebook ...
<ogra_> infinity, http://lists.freedesktop.org/archives/systemd-devel/2013-March/010062.html
<ogra_> infinity, it would be kind of funny if it wasnt so close to reality ....
#ubuntu-arm 2013-04-02
<fabo> ogra_: rsalveti: are you familiar with upstart? the system is hanging on boot http://paste.ubuntu.com/5670011/
<ogra_> fabo, thats an initramfs init (which is just a shellscript) not upstart
<ogra_> fabo, take a look at /usr/share/initramfs-tools/init
<ogra_> hmm, or not, sorry, was confused by the first line
<fabo> ogra_: I passed the initramfs, switched to upstrart init/real rootfs
<fabo> using init=/bin/sh , I see that filestystem is mounted (at least /)
<fabo> I can boot in single-user mode
<ogra_> fabo, what kernel is that ? might be that it doesnt have =/know all options upstart needs
<ogra_> (i.e. is that an ubuntu kernel )
<fabo> ogra_: it's quantal highbank kernel
<fabo> ogra_: I can boot up to runlevel 1, hangs on runlevel 2
<ogra_> well, i assume something is missing in your kernel, is the machine configured for network, does it react to pings when it is at that point ?
<ogra_> (and is that on a framebuffer tty or did you configure upstart to provide a serial one (by adding the right files to /etc/init/) ?
<pritesh>  hey, i am using BeagleBoard-XM Expansion V2 by chipseeand i installed ubuntu.(kernel 3.2.0-23-omap) but i am not getting proper resolution, what to do  ?  ?
<pritesh> anyone please tell me
<fabo> ogra_: network works on runlevel 1, I can ping. auto-serial is configured (auto-serial-console.conf)
<pritesh> anyone is alive in this channel
<ogra_> fabo, not talking about runlevel 1 or init=/bin/bash ... what console are you on and if it is serial, did you configure the necessary bits (and how was that system installed)
<ogra_> pritesh, yes, we are, but its a long time ago that anyone in here did anything with a beagle, the general documented kernel cmdline options should work ...
<fabo> ogra_: I'm on highbank serial line (using ipmitool sol). I'm using usual Linaro's rootfs based on quantal
<ogra_> fabo, so you are 100% sure that the upstart tty jobs are working alright for serial ?
<fabo> I wonder if it's stuck on the serial
<ogra_> i wonder if the system is fine and just doesnt bring up a login prompt
<pritesh> ogra_, how can i get to know, that my display driver is install or not on ubuntu arm
<fabo> ogra_: no, I'm not 100% sure. could be...
<ogra_> can you access the rootfs ?
<ogra_> indee you can ... in simngle user ...
<ogra_> try putting something in place yourself like in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialConsoleHowto
<fabo> ok
<ogra_> and see if there is a login prompt coming up
<ogra_> (needs adjustment for the right tty device indeed)
<ogra_> i cant really imagine that its an upstart thing ...
<ogra_> another one would be to try to move the procps.conf out of the way ... that seems to be the last job it executes and it runs  sysctl ... probably that hangs or misses write access or some such
<ogra_> fabo, any luck ?
<fabo> ogra_: some progress... I had a meeting in the meantime
<fabo> ogra_: it's related to serial... I've done a normal boot and can ssh properly on the system
<fabo> I haven't used ipmitool at that tim
<fabo> e
<fabo> ogra_: I guess login prompt isn't coming on the serial but the system booted as expected
<ogra_> well, then you simply miss the serial tty setup for upstart ...
#ubuntu-arm 2013-04-03
<nOStahl> hi guys, any of you have one of those mk802 mini pc's
<nOStahl> I bought one and they shipped me a clone version with a newer processor chip so none of the ubuntu images for the mk802 work for it heh
<nOStahl> need to know how to roll my own
<nOStahl> on another note I just bought two more genuine rikomagic version mk802 :)
#ubuntu-arm 2013-04-04
<kvarley> The Google Samsung Chromebook has the same ARM chip in as the Nexus 10 - does that mean that I should technically be able to run the ARM versions of Ubuntu on the tablet?
<Tm_T> kvarley: yes, doesn't mean it would have all the pheripherals functioning correctly though
<Tm_T> pheripherals including but not limited to: display drivers (;
<kvarley> Tm_T: Hmm, true. Could I boot the 13.04 image with the android kernel though?
<kvarley> Tm_T: A patched driver has hit the 13.04 repos
<Tm_T> kvarley: I suppose it would be worth trying, but I have no knowledge about the said chromebook
<kvarley> Or so Phoronix claims http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTI5Mzg "The Ubuntu 13.04 repository just received ARM's new universal X.Org graphics driver,  a.k.a. the xf86-video-armsoc DDX. This is a generic ARM SoC DDX driver  for the X.Org Server originally derived from the xf86-video-omap driver."
<kvarley> Tm_T: I may have to read up on this. I think the stumbling block is having to include the video driver in the rootfs because I'll likely have no wifi access on the device
<kvarley> Hmm, the SoC is the same but the GPU is different
<bmw> Hello. Can you help me remap arrow keys + Alt to End,PgUp etc... I think xmodmap can't help.
<bmw> On Chromebook (:
<hrw> kvarley: 13.04 has most of things you need to get ubuntu running on chromebook
<kvarley> hrw: Out of the box?
<hrw> kvarley: define 'out of box'
<kvarley> hrw: fresh install
<hrw> define 'fresh install'
<kvarley> hrw: lol, as in the images published for the chromebook 13.04
<hrw> there will be no images for chromebook
<ogra_> no, there are no images
<ogra_> i wouldnt say "will be" ...
<ogra_> but currently there arent any
<hrw> no one wanted to join in development of chromebook support and I am too lazy/occupied to work on it
<ogra_> i use my CB to much, else i would probably invest some time to make images
<ogra_> but creating the first set simply means a lot of reinstalls
<kvarley> hrw: Ok, if I took this image raring-preinstalled-desktop-armhf+ac100.tar.gz would it at least boot on the Nexus 10 if I booted with the Android kernel?
<hrw> kvarley: nexus 10 != arm chromebook
<kvarley> hrw: I know, but they share the same SoC so the configuration would likely be similar
<hrw> kvarley: ac100 share the same SoC as "LG 4xHD" cellphone - would ubuntu run on a phone?
<hrw> kvarley: for nexus10 you may ask ubuntu touch guys do they have some image
<kvarley> hrw: ok, thanks
<ogra_> for nexus 4,7,10 and galaxy nexus there are touch images
<hrw> kvarley: if you use ac100 image and boot it with default chromeos kernel it will start
<hrw> no x11 probably but will start
<ogra_> it might even fall back to xfbdev ... who knows :)
<hrw> anyway that reminds me that 3.4.0-7 is waiting for be built/uploaded
<hrw> and I finally got microsd->sd adapters which do not stick out from chromebook
<hrw> ogra_: http://dx.com/p/2-in-1-tf-card-to-sd-card-adapter-usb-card-reader-white-126299
<hrw> ogra_: cut usb part and it will not stick out
 * ogra_ wonders why the CSS is so messed up 
<ogra_> its unreadable here ... layers of text over layers of text
<hrw> git-buildpackage + chromium-kernel git repo == problems ;d
<hrw> good thing is that aptitude works now on armhf
<ogra_> pfft, aptitude ...
 * ogra_ doesnt know anyone using it 
<ogra_> pretty pointless to have two package DBs installed just for some commandline UI
<hrw> ogra_: flash-kernel still does not have DT support?
<ogra_> i didnt add any ... and nobody sent patches
<ogra_> ask ppisati :)
<hrw> ogra_: show me other useful APT UI for console and I may switch
<ogra_> aptitude is *not* an apt UI ... it has nothihng to do with apt at all
<hrw> I use it as such ok?
<ogra_> it is its own package tool ... simply duplicating what apt does
<ogra_> just wastes extra disk space with an additional DB
 * ogra_ stays with apt :)
<hrw> I went dselect -> console-apt -> aptitude
<ogra_> well, except the gui part aptitude today has no features that apt doesnt provide also
<ogra_> (it used to in the past)
<hrw> sure, but I use that UI part
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> i have better usage for teh several MB that wastes on my disk :)
<hrw> ;D
<hrw> hm. hacking flash-kernel does not have sense
<hrw> it can guess where rootfs is from /proc/cmdline but can not where kernel is stored
<ogra_> in /boot indeed :)
<ogra_> along with the dtb
<hrw> ogra_: will you package u-boot for chainloading?
<ogra_> i pull whatever linaro packages ... as usual
<hrw> Linaro does not do any chromebook stuff
<ogra_> if i even have to pull ... i think jcrigby can just upload nowadays
<ogra_> linatro has the mainline branch as base for their packages ... so you could ask for a binary that goes into ubuntu i guess
<hrw> I have no idea which ver of u-boot works for chainloading
 * ogra_ neither
<Rjs> I use aptitude all the time, largely because of the UI - it is much easier to select packages from multiple choices or look at suggests and recommends manually using an interactive UI than trying to add things to the apt-get command line iteratively
<Rjs> though mainly on debian, and especially on minimal single-use embedded systems (instead of a desktop), so I guess the situation may look different from an Ubuntu desktop perspective...
<hrw> Rjs: I doubt that ubuntu desktop comes with something similarly usable
<ogra_> well, especially on embedded i wouldnt use aptitude ... unless you have a lot of diskspace
<hrw> yep
<hrw> there are other tools to get rid of useless stuff
<hrw> debfoster for example
<Rjs> ogra_: hmm, on embedded I've found that aptitude is the best way (for me) to keep the number of installed packages minimal and still have all features I need (I use it with auto-install recommends off and select manually perhaps around 70% of the recommends)
<hrw> Rjs: what is your 'embedded' hardware?
<ogra_> i'm not talking about comfort :)
<ogra_> aptitude adds its own package database
<ogra_> in parallel to the apt one
<Rjs> hrw: mostly alix's embedded geode pc's (i.e. x86) and a few openmoko gta02's
<hrw> Rjs: alix was nice hw. I used 1c for few years
<ogra_> ogra@chromebook:~$ du -hcs /var/lib/apt/lists/
<ogra_> 95M	/var/lib/apt/lists/
<Rjs> if plain apt had an interactive UI with the features of aptitude, I'd probably switch to it, but I haven't found anything comparable...
<hrw> hrw@krolik:/var/lib$ du -hs aptitude/ apt
<hrw> 7,8M    aptitude/
<hrw> 84M     apt
<ogra_> it wont actually double that up but will definitely add a lot on top
<hrw> -rw-r--r--  1 root root 4046282 kwi  4 12:14 pkgstates
<hrw> -rw-r--r--  1 root root 4046326 kwi  4 12:13 pkgstates.old
<hrw> that's all?
<ogra_> dunno, as i said, never using aptitude
<Rjs> I've found on my system that keeping auto-install recommends on (which I guess would be the only practical choice with a non-interactive UI) would add much more than that amount of diskspace, plus lots of services and background processes that I have no use for
<ogra_> so switch it off :)
<Rjs> but it's probably heavily dependent on the user preferences and what the systems are for (e.g., I have several desktop systems without gvfs or udisks or network-manager or all that complexity, but still a somewhat minimal and very usable X11 system for my purposes)
<ogra_> pfft, X11 .... Mir is the future
<ogra_> *g*
<ogra_> at least on arm
<Rjs> but not the present :)
<ogra_> well, i heard it works on nexus 4 and 7 already
<ogra_> the advantage is that it doesnt need any special drivers ... you can just use the android blobs
<hrw> ogra_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5676209/ - everything needed for device tree support?
<ogra_> hrw, dunno, as i said, talk to ppisati
<hrw> ppisati: ping  ^^
 * ogra_ has no clue at all how dtb stuff is implemented in our kernels
<hrw> ogra_: s/dtb/DT/
<ogra_> and given that nearly all future ubuntu arm development will be android kernel based ....
<ogra_> (except for  server i guess)
<hrw> ogra_: I heard rumours that s/eglibc/bionic/ is also planned
<ogra_> hrw, nope
<ogra_> that would have been an april fool :)
<hrw> ogra_: there was such? :D
<ogra_> we do make heavy use of libhybris to bridge between the two
<hrw> I was mostly travelling on 1st April
<hrw> Saarbrücken -> FRA -> TXL -> home
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> i read g+ :)
<ppisati> hrw: dtb support for flash-kernel i suppose?
<hrw> ppisati: yes
<hrw> ppisati: just other way to identify machine
<ppisati> hrw: iirc we had another patch for dtb support from... marvin?
<ppisati> marvin24: ^
<ogra_> it was similar iirc
<hrw> 19:24 < marvin24> hi, I'm about to add http://paste.ubuntu.com/5602702/ to our version of flash-kernel
 * ogra_ remebers it at least using the same path in /proc
<hrw> that's not that
<hrw> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/133791292/flash-kernel_3.0~rc.4ubuntu29_3.0~rc.4ubuntu29-tegra.diff.gz
<hrw> also not that
<hrw> he just added support for BT based Tegra board using FDT entry from /proc/cpuinfo
<hrw> ~hail /lastlog marvin
<hrw> ech, 3.4.0-6 has broken keyboard
<marvin24> hrw: what is BT based?
<hrw> marvin24: DT? Google Snow (aka Samsung ARM Chromebook)
<marvin24> ppisati, hrw: my goal is to find a way to tell uboot which DT to load until we have full DT support in uboot
<marvin24> hrw: no, this is for ac100, but all tegra2/3/4 boards should be supported
<marvin24> btw, does the flash-kernel db support wildcards?
<marvin24> e.g. Machine: nVidia Tegra* (Flattened Device Tree)
<hrw> marvin24: your change used name from /proc/cpuinfo while mine adds reading of model from DT
<marvin24> hrw: no, I use /proc/device-tree/model as you
<marvin24> you posted the link
<marvin24> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/133791292/flash-kernel_3.0~rc.4ubuntu29_3.0~rc.4ubuntu29-tegra.diff.gz
<marvin24> this is used to copy the device tree to /boot where uboot can find it
<hrw> marvin24: you use /proc/device-tree/model to copy DTB but not to identify device in flash-kernel
<marvin24> hrw: sorry, but why is this necessary?
<marvin24> the kernel supports multi-soc
<hrw> marvin24: Chromebook returns "SAMSUNG EXYNOS5 (Flattened Device Tree)" which covers also Andale which can not boot Chromebook kernel
<hrw> marvin24: I have only 3.4 kernel for Chromebook
<marvin24> looks more like missing Andale kernel support for me - right?
<hrw> marvin24: so my goal is to use DT model when cpuinfo reports DT device. this way same SoC devices may run other flavours
<hrw> marvin24: I want to support *one* device as I do that in my free time
<marvin24> I also check for "grep -q 'Flattened Device Tree' /proc/cpuinfo " fiest
<hrw> when Linaro kernel teams will get Andale into working condition then they will have 3.9-rc etc
<marvin24> *first
<hrw> marvin24: moment...
<marvin24> hrw: are you also planing to copy the device tree to /boot ?
<marvin24> or just use the device tree from uboot
<marvin24> I don't know how far exynos support has grown
<hrw> when user runs 'flash-kernel' script it checks /proc/cpuinfo for Hardware line and then do whatever it has to. For your Tegra work it is enough as you have one kernel for all devices + set of DTB files. So flash-kernel do what it has to and then kernel postinst runs your script to put proper DTB in /boot/ according to /proc/device-tree/model file. In my case on Exynos5 we do not have that luxury and different devices (so far) use different kernels so I need to hav
<hrw> and Chrombook is using signed kernels...
<hrw> marvin24: but I see how my patch may make your work harder
<marvin24> hrw: thanks for the explaination
<hrw> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5676446/ may be better as allows to cover your usecase (one database entry for whole DT platform) and mine (many database entries per DT platform)
<hrw> will require some comments in code to describe it
<marvin24> hrw: I don't see why your original patch should cause problems
<hrw> marvin24: your entry from https://launchpadlibrarian.net/133791292/flash-kernel_3.0~rc.4ubuntu29_3.0~rc.4ubuntu29-tegra.diff.gz will be skipped as DT model name would be used
<hrw> marvin24: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5676446/ checks /proc/cpuinfo, gets "NVidia Tegra DT" identifier. Checks database - o, we support it already - go.
<hrw> marvin24: when there is no "This platform DT" in database it will read DT model name and search for it.
<marvin24> ah, machine is something like Toshiba AC100 again instead of common "Tegra20 ..."
<hrw> yes
<marvin24> hrw: ok, so your latter patch should match the common device tree early
<hrw> yes, if it is in flash-kernel database
<marvin24> now I got it - thanks!
<hrw> marvin24, ppisati: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5676460/ - is this comment readable enough?
<marvin24> hrw: looks good to me
<hrw> cool
<marvin24> now how can I get the db entry into offical flash-kernel?
<hrw> marvin24: report a bug
<hrw> with debdiff
<marvin24> ok, thanks again
<hrw> marvin24: so on AC100 what is in /proc/device-tree/model and what is a name of dtb?
 * marvin24 has to boot up first
<hrw> cause on Chromebook it is 'Google Snow' + exynos5250-snow.dtb so your hook for copying DTB may not work
<hrw> works
<marvin24> hrw: model is "Toshiba AC100 / Dynabook AZ"
<hrw> thx
<marvin24> so this would match the old fastboot entry in the db
<marvin24> while /proc/cpuinfo gives "nVidia Tegra20 (F..D..T)"
 * marvin24 needs to go to the car garage ...
<hrw> Bug #1164484
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1164484 in flash-kernel (Ubuntu) "Add support for checking Device Tree model name" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1164484
<ogra_> hrw, i dont think that patch will fly, you completely ignore the device DB
<ogra_> hrw, you rather want an entry for each supported DT device in the DB and tell it to use DT ...
<ogra_> instead of ignoring *all* checks by just runing "if ! check_supported "$machine"; then"
<hrw> ogra_: I do not ignore DB
<ogra_> check_supported checks the DB
<hrw> yes
<ogra_> you *want* that and a proper DB entry
<hrw> ogra_: so for all Tegra devices you want DB entry?
<ogra_> imagine machines with DT and NAND ... or special bootloader setups
<ogra_> for now you only need one for the ac100 ... andf it needs to switch between the old and new ways
<hrw> ok, I start to see
<hrw> hangout now - be back
<ogra_> since the distro doesnt use marvins DT kernel yet
<hrw> re
<hrw> ogra_: if distro supports DT platform with one kernel - add DT entry. if with several ones - remove DT entry, add DTnames entries
<hrw> or we can change check to: grab cpuinfo, check for DT, check for DTName = use if present, use DT if not
<hrw> please add comment to the bug
<ogra_> hrw, yeah, second option sounds good
<marvin24> can we also add wildcards to the machine detection? or is this too dangerous?
<marvin24> currently, it seems we only detect exact matches: if [ $value = $machine ];  ...
<ogra_> i dont think the code can handle that
<marvin24> something like [[ $value =~ $machine ]]
<marvin24> (don't know if dash handles this)
<marvin24> arr, no regex in dash
<hrw> dash lacks everything and more
<Rjs> I have no idea what you're talking about, but just in case this helps: all Bourne shells should support case which supports matching by glob patterns (not regexps)
<Rjs> e.g: case "$value" in foo-*) echo match ;; *) echo no match ;; esac
<hrw> marvin24: grep -e?
<marvin24> hrw: maybe one should just replace dash by grep which has more features ;-)
<hrw> ogra, marvin24, ppisati: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5676804/ then
<Rjs> "case" is I think the standard thing to use for wildcard matching in shell scripts, unless you specifically need regexps instead of glob patterns; grep is quite complicated to use in comparison (something like  if echo "$value" | grep regexp >/dev/null 2>&1; then  except if value begins with -, and I may have forgotten some other detail too)
<hrw> Rjs: if [ -n "`echo something|grep`" ]; then ;D
<hrw> I have it in one of my scripts...
<ogra_> lool, any opinion about hrw's patch ? ^^^
<Rjs> the case equivalent would be something like: case "$machine" in *device tree*) machine="$(get_devicetree_model)" ;; esac
<Rjs> (though $(...) is also non-portable, should use `...` instead)
<Rjs> though if the script is complex enough to have user-defined functions, you could possibly consider just specifying /bin/bash and forgetting about portability :) (unless it's used somewhere where it's possible that only dash or e.g. busybox sh is available)
<marvin24> hrw, ogra_: still fine I think
<marvin24> I'll do some more tests in the next days
<marvin24> maybe I can also solve the regex problem ;-)
<hrw> Bug #1164484 - v3 added
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1164484 in flash-kernel (Ubuntu) "Add support for checking Device Tree model name" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1164484
<lool> hrw, ogra_: Might be best to call this device_tree_model instead of machine
<hrw> lool: and add zillion of 'if/else/fi' in code everywhere?
<hrw> lool: machine is also wrong named then - should be proc_cpuinfo_hardware
<lool> hrw: machine is the historical name of it in the code and of the command-line override
<hrw> lool: machine is also variable which tells which entry from deviceDB to use - right?
<lool> Yes; currently these are real Hardware names though
<hrw> lool: it was Yes/No question
<hrw> lool: so what my patch does is just expanding ways of checking for names
<hrw> lool: otherwise we will go back into flash-kernel < 3 version where we had huge selects instead of database
<lool> hrw: It's just that I'd rather grep the db for model entries
<lool> hrw: e.g. search for DeviceTree-Model: xyz in the db
<hrw> good point as well
<ogra_> lool, yeah i think thats what i said above too
<marvin24> mmh, Xorg on raring crashes
<marvin24> paste.ubuntu.com/5677653
<marvin24> I've seen something like this before
<marvin24> when pci is missing
<marvin24> indeed, pci probe
<ogra_> marvin24, hmm
<ogra_> segfaulting isnt nice though ... and it works  on todays ac100 image
<ogra_> oh, indeed ... 3.8 ...
<tassadar_> ogra_: do you have nexus7 with ubuntu desktop laying around? Would you please show me it's cmdline?
<ogra_> i dont ...
<tassadar_> okay, no problem
<tassadar_> it's just that the prebuilt boot.img has console=tty0 in cmdline, and the installer then changes it to tty1, and I'm not sure which one is correct
<ogra_> it is the cdmline the bootloader sets plus "root=/dev/mmcblk0p7 ro quiet splash"
<ogra_> doesnt matter
<ogra_> as long as its a tty
<ogra_> the prob is that the bootloader puts console= in
<ogra_> without any value
<ogra_> that confuses a few things
<marvin24> ogra_: I think we can fix it - just a moment
 * marvin24 compiles new xserver on his ac100
<ogra_> marvin24, give it to tjaalton in #ubuntu-x
<ogra_> (or mlankhorst if it takes until tomorrow)
<marvin24> ogra_: ok, thanks - will try
<marvin24> ogra_: no reply - I guess they will just point me to the bug tracker
<marvin24> basicly, a simple NULL pointer check is missing
<ogra_> yeah, i see it in the channel
<ogra_> i guess he went to bed already
<marvin24> yes, also time for me
<ogra_> ha, no, he didnt
<marvin24> dentist is waiting for me late in the night
<marvin24> oh
<wookey_> what's the gpu in a nexus 7?
<wookey_> and an n900?
<wookey_> I need to build a gles app and am wondering which way lies least pain
<wookey_> bloody gpu people are such a PITA, making everything painful
<ogra_> nexus7 is tegra
<ogra_> 3
<ogra_> if yu use the ubuntu image you even have a proper driver preinstalled
<ogra_> n900 should be PVR ... no idea what version, no idea about drivers
<wookey_> I thought the ubuntu image used !X of some sort?
<gildean> did you see this about tegra-drivers: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=nvidia_tegra_3d&num=1
<ogra_> the desktop image uses X ...
<ogra_> we have two for the nexus7
<ogra_> wookey_, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Nexus7/Installation
<ogra_> thats for the desktop image
<ogra_> (i would do the manual install ... but make your choice)
<wookey_> right I read tha tpage yesterday - I didn't notice anything about two diff images
<ogra_> gildean, yeah
<gildean> ogra_: didn't take them long, only like three years
<wookey_> OK and 'desktop install' means 'normalish ubuntu'
<ogra_> wookey_, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install ... thats the android based Ubuntu Touch
<ogra_> right, desktop means literally desktop :)
<wookey_> OK, just 'desktop on a small screen'
<ogra_> yep
<ogra_> sadly not scaling very well :)
<wookey_> so you'll still need a keyboard and mouse to do various things
<ogra_> yup
<ogra_> there is an onscreen kbd
<wookey_> OK. I was hoping that I could use the touch UI and make it work reasonably for the small set of about 3 programs I need to run
<ogra_> but for programming you want a real one or at least ssh
<ogra_> sure, use the touch image for that ... but that doesnt use X
<wookey_> but as you say with onscreen keyboard and unity and some tweaking maybe the desktop version can be OK
<wookey_> problem is that  the main app uses wx and wx needs X (I think)
<ogra_> you have the choice :)
<ogra_> ah, yeah
<ogra_> that keeps you stuck on the desktop image
<wookey_> OK. that clears some things up anyway.
<wookey_> It does seem like the least-painful option for now
<wookey_> hopefully it'll be a bit less crufty than debian on an openmoko :-)
<wookey_> which was pretty damn crufty
<ogra_> heh
<ogra_> it is snappy and pretty usable actually
<ogra_> i used it as my living room tablet and as ebook reader ... worked fine for that
<tassadar_> the stuck-mouse-button bug is still there unfortunatelly :/
<ogra_> yeah, there is a fix upstream though
<ogra_> sadly apparently hard to backport
<tassadar_> yeah, saw the discussion on launchpad
<tassadar_> but from what I can understand from that bug entry, it is set as must-fix before raring release, right?
<ogra_> well, it was ... now touch came around ...
<ogra_> we'll see
<tassadar_> hm, yeah, and mir
<ogra_> Mir wont enter the archive before release
<tassadar_> no, but I suppose the nexus7 image doesn't have very high priority...or does this happen on all touchscreen devices, even PC?
#ubuntu-arm 2013-04-05
<BroUnicorn> Hello
<BroUnicorn> Can I ask questions about the arm assembly language?
<BroUnicorn> I could really use some help
#ubuntu-arm 2014-03-31
<hvn2> hi, is there a difference between kernels on arm and x86, apart from the cpu ? My custom kernel 3.10.18 runs mostly fine on both, but apt-get downloads, verifies, gets deps and at point of installing, it hangs/stalls. On x86, same kernel, all goes fine.
<ndec> hi ogra_ , how do you write the ubuntu 'rootfs' image file? with fastboot? how do you manage large  partition size?
<ogra_> are you talking about ubuntu touch ?
<ndec> yes.
<ndec> these days, i am using a board that has fastboot only, and I need to flash ubuntu .img onto it.
<ndec> my images are not ubuntu touch.. but that doesn't matter for flashing
<ndec> ogra_: ^
<ogra_> well, touch uses a very special initrd which kind of does parts of the container setup
<ndec> but how do you flash the ubuntu rootfs?
<ndec> and how big is it
<ogra_> bzr branch lp:project-rootstock-ng
<ogra_> take a look at rootstock-touch-install
<ndec> ogra_: so you don't use fastboot flash?
<ogra_> only for recovery
<ogra_> (well, boot.img and recovery in fact)
<ogra_> the installer is "source: goget-ubuntu-touch binary: ubuntu-device-flash"
<ndec> ogra_: the ubuntu FS resides on userdata?
<ogra_> in case you want to see the actual install process (but that wont help you without the knowledge from rootstock which shows how the ubuntu-system.img is assembled)
<ogra_> the ubuntu fs is a loop mounted img file in userdata
<ndec> ok. i see.
<ndec> why is that, btw. why do you need a file and loop mount, vs putting the content in userdata?
<ogra_> nethe OTA system uses img diffs
<ogra_> *the
<ogra_> we used the loop mounted imgs because you cant really force people to repartition ... it wont be like that for *real* ubuntu phones
<ogra_> as long as we offer nexus installs these go with loop mounts
#ubuntu-arm 2014-04-02
<jo-erlend> Is OMAP3 still supported in trusty?
<jo-erlend> I have an IGEPv2 that thought I'd like to get up and running again.
<ogra_> userspace is supported on all v7 devices
<ogra_> kernel and bootloader is up to you ...
<jo-erlend> ogra_, but there was a special package for IGEPv2 for 12.04, I remember.
<hvn2> hi, using a beagle-xm, i try to find out why "top" on my custom 3.10.18 kernel stalls and on 3.2 kernel runs fine. Now I find that I only get top output on the custom kernel when I run "strace -p <top pid>". Any clue why ?
<ogra_> jo-erlend, not from us
<jo-erlend> oh, ok.
#ubuntu-arm 2014-04-03
<mal__> hey all
#ubuntu-arm 2014-04-04
<arg_> H
<arg_> Hi, Can anyone tell me how to add all the users to a particular group by default/dynamically ? I have certain drivers which belong to a group - lets say "audio" . Only Users who belong to this group can access the driver. How can I make all users/guest/newly-created user to belong to a particular group by default?
<infinity> arg_: See EXTRA_GROUPS and ADD_EXTRA_GROUPS in /etc/adduser.conf
<arg_> Thanks infinity, that works. What about the guest user- Any idea How can I make the Guest user to be part of 1 particular group?
<arg_> Reposting my question - Hi, Can anyone tell me how to add all the users to a particular group by default/dynamically ? I have certain drivers which belong to a group - lets say "audio" . Only Users who belong to  this group can access the driver. How can I make all users/guest/newly-created user to belong to a particular group by default?
<arg_> Does anyone know how can I dynamically add new-users/guest to a particular group by using console-kit /polkit instead of /etc/adduerconf modification ?
<arg> exit
#ubuntu-arm 2015-04-02
<ozette>  does anyone know what i'm missing when g++: -marm and -mfpu=vfpv3 command line options are unrecognized?
#ubuntu-arm 2015-04-05
<AmrRahmyUbuntuUs> hi, Can I ask a few questions?
<AmrRahmyUbuntuUs> can I ask anyone about embedded device development
#ubuntu-arm 2016-04-05
<zzarr> hello! I have just opened the sd-card install image in gparted
<zzarr> it finds 10 partitions
<zzarr> will there be a new image for the Dragonboard 410c (which I forgot to write)
<sveinse> Is there a minimum kernel version for Ubuntu versions?
<sveinse> I want to run 16.04 on a Odroid-XU kit I have, but there is no newer kernel than 3.4.5 for it
<zzarr> sveinse, I've ran Xenial on older kernels then that
<sveinse> zzarr, perfect. I was fearing dependencies between kernel and user space (linux) tools
<zzarr> are there an emulator for the Dragonboard 410c?
<zzarr> sveinse, glad I could help :-)
<k1l_> sveinse: some of the ubuntu touch devices run with the 3.4 kernel too.
<ogra_> you wuill need all the apparmor patches and need to make sure to have all the required config options enabled
<ogra_> else it wont work
<ogra_> (for touch that is)
<sveinse> ah, pfeww. Patching a custom kernel with ubuntu patches is not necessarily the most straight path ahead
<sveinse> one that I hoped to avoid if I can
<ogra_> to just run a headless ubuntu install thats not necessary indeed
<sveinse> thanks
<exalt> Hello, im connected via ssh with with my ubuntu-arm device, i see that the systemd service console-setup fails to execute, any ideas on how to fix this ?
<infinity> exalt: File a bug report, or ask cyphermox in #ubuntu-devel
<sveinse> Wasn't as easy to boostrap this odroid-xu machine to 16.04, as it was with 14.04 apparently.... It boots and starts init, but complains about "Timed out waiting for device dev-ttySAC2" which is my only console to the device. Any pointers in what to do to get access?
<sveinse> How can I enable debugging if my machine ends up in initrd rescue? I got it up and running if I skip initrd, but if I use it, it stops in initramfs. No output that sais why either....
<sveinse> I've been told ubuntu isn't too fond of being run without initramfs
<sveinse> got it. I had to have a non-empty /etc/fstab
<sveinse> Nice! Now my system seems to be up and running 16.04... On odroidxu 3.4.104 kernel.
#ubuntu-arm 2016-04-06
<Umeaboy> Is there an Ubuntu ARM image made for Sony Xperia Z3 Compact Tablet?
<exalt> here: https://i.ytimg.com/vi/WwNWotp8otw/maxresdefault.jpg
<exalt> </humor>
<k1l_> Umeaboy: you mean non-ubuntu-touch?
<Umeaboy> k1l_: Nope.
<Umeaboy> Ubuntu Touch.
<k1l_> Umeaboy: then better ask in #ubuntu-touch
<Umeaboy> OK.
#ubuntu-arm 2016-04-08
<paresh> I am running ubuntu 14.04 on a ARM board (Cortex A9 MPCore) RIoT board
<paresh> and I cannot get usb automount to work
<paresh> the devices shows up as /dev/sda or /dev/sd*
<paresh> but it doesn't get auto mounted
<paresh> I installed autofs
<paresh> tried with FAT32 and NTFS
#ubuntu-arm 2017-04-06
<thresh> hello.  does anyone know if HPE Moonshot M400 might run 16.04?
<thresh> I know it's certified for 14.04.
<thresh> https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/installation-guide/arm64/ch02s01.html states Applied Micro (APM) Mustang/X-Gene is supported, which basically is M400, but...
<genii> Does anyone know of a 64bit toolchain, uboot, etc for Samsung/Nexell S5P6818  Octacore A53 ?
<genii> Tinkering with a NanoPi M3 here
<genii> But uboot and kernel have been done as 32bit armv4t based on Samsung  S3C24xx series
#ubuntu-arm 2017-04-07
<AdamH> Hello, I have a question about running an lx container of ubuntu xenial with the armhf cpu. I can get it running but it doesn't get an IP address where as amd64 containers do get an ip. Is this a known issue?
#ubuntu-arm 2018-04-03
<rzyz85fr> hello, we bought an panel PC working with ubuntu-arm. We want to develop c++/arm program on it, what is way to go?
<rzyz85fr> idealy, i thinking about on my dev host: dpkg add architecure, then add arch=armhf to sources.list, then install gcc-arm binutils-arm, than libqt4-dev:armhf, then i use qtCreator with the good gcc and qmake. is it the good way?
#ubuntu-arm 2018-04-04
<LucaVanzin> hello to all. I have a ppp script that configure a cellular connection. I have also a mono program that I want to run at startup. My problem is that both the ppp script and the program never end and so How Can I put in rc.local, for example and run both at startup?
#ubuntu-arm 2018-04-06
<LucaVanzin> Hello to all... Do someone has experience with mono in ARM devices? I have troubles using serial ports
#ubuntu-arm 2018-04-07
<xgpt> is there a way to make my orange pi pc running ubuntu-next mainline reboot RELIABLY after a hard-power-cycle EVERY time even if there's file system corruption? Is there a way to automate file system checking and then also make sure that the file system check happens, does what it can to save/correct files, and then reboot automatically if it can't boot from that post-filesystem-check state?
<NeuhNeuh> Hello !
<NeuhNeuh> I use Ubuntu ARM ports, and I try to install php-pam
<NeuhNeuh> But I get an error : Package exist in « database » but no version are available
<NeuhNeuh> http://termbin.com/yuby Its the list of repos configured
<NeuhNeuh> I have try with pecl too but I get build errors :')
